# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls Part 18



## Shellebell

Happy  girls 
​


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Me me yay me first me first .. cos thats lucky .. will add our list if you like Shelley .. 
​
​
​
​
​
CR ~ 

Hope ~ 

RJ ~ 

TK ~ 

Misty ~  

Reesy ~ 

Wouldloveababycat ~ 





CU ~ due to test 9th Jan 

Serenfach ~ due to test 11th Jan 

Jenny W ~ Due to test 15th Jan 

FO ~ due to test 20th Jan 

Lentil ~ due to test 20th Jan 

Sarah ~ due to test 26th Jan 

Joe&WillsMummy ~ due to test 27th Jan 

J9 ~ due to test Jan 29th 

DK ~ due to test 3rd Feb 

shellebell ~ due to test 7th Feb ISH!!


----------



## Shellebell

Coolio


----------



## sarah30

Hows about we call the chat room ... 'clomid & tamoxifen girls chat !'


----------



## Fire Opal

bum never get i first now 

misty have added link about ohss

http://www.rcog.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=2240

when had it before my doc had to look it up in a book 

fo

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat

and Letrozole  

If anyone wants dates adding to the list just yell or pm me as I might miss it otherwise  

Cat x


----------



## DK

Cat, shelle im a  she is well and treuely here and causing alot of pain!  xxx

Misty hun thank you for the good luck in my test hun, getting neverous im terrible! Its bookded for the 15TH JAN AT 3pm!

Also thanks cat for the luck hun i need it hehe!

XX


----------



## DK

Cat, shell, next testing dat is 3rd feb! Long time away! X


----------



## sarah30

DK - oh no   sorry hun ! Although when I am on clomid I get used to the BFNs LOL

cat - my test day will be 26th Jan, leaving it a few days as my cycles varies every month !!


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon girls,

Misty I'll see you on email       

Hiya DK good luck with your test hun,how you doing?  

Cat good luck with your test aswell   

FO Hows you,nice to hear from you,are yo ok?

TK Where are you today hun?

J&WM Where you hiding 

Hiya Jen,Lentil,Letsy and any others I have missed x

Bty the way does anyone here from Podsy nowa days? shes seems to have gone for goo?


----------



## Shellebell

Was Podsy her full username. I have tried searching for her and it doesn't come up


----------



## Rees1978

I cant remember I think TK will know though?


----------



## Lentil

what about the 'OI OI chicks' for a name as in Ovulation Induction as I think thats what all our drugs are for isnt it?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Afternoon ladies    

Trying to scan through the MANY pages from today so if I miss anyone PLEASE don't be offended!   also as going from earliest I'm not posting in order of importance  

Ellie . . If you click on my cycle ticker it will take you to fertilityfriend.com where you can start charting. You just need to sign up. to get it to show on here go to tickers on charting site and then set one up. Add it to your profile on here and we will all be able to check it ... with permission of course  

Hope you are well today hon  

FO - -     sorry ur feeling cr   p hon . . . nice warm bath, hot water bottle and lots of water! WATER WATER WATER . . .helps will OHSS . . .not saying u got that but I also find it helps with general ov pain on clomid. Anyway   to cheer u up! Had a peek at ur chart . . . maybe ur making lots of lovely eggies? Don't worry about it going down, I bet it goes up soon soon soon  

seren - - how ru feeling today hon?     Still being strong and amazing?     coming ur way for the weekend!

CAT - -    (lots of hugs today!) Are you still feeling emotional hon? Hope u feel happier soon     Have you managed to resist testing      for you to get the  soon!

Ohhhhhhhhhhh DK      so sorry about   arriving. And good luck with theory test honey! Can't get on msn for some reason   anyway           Just offering an opinion . . not being a know it all . .. maybe u should stick with the same dose nurse said as 3 eggs is FANTASTIC! If you up it you might find womb lining thinner or not good cm ? Know it's hard hon but the way I look at it is ' normal ' couples only have 20% chance each month. If I ov I think I have that same chance so 1 in 5 hit rate . . . keep going babe u WILL GET THERE!

Hey Lentil, how ru today ?    

CU - - Hi back hon   How ru today? 

MISTY       Oh hon it's so awful to hear your news. Please look after urself. I had early m/c and aug 08 and was told cos so early most women wouldn't have even known pg and therefore could take clomid. I did and didn't ov and had to induce a period 60+ days later. I was told by my clinic that a lot of ladies fall pg month after m/c . . . something called rebound fertility. I think it's up to you hon when you feel emotionally ready to try again. Just so sorry beanie isn't sticking.    

Hey Bubkin , Jenny, J9, raspberry jam, Bellini, Sarah30 and Lettsy  . . .is all well in ur world hon?   

Reesey and TK how ru both todays honey pies?   Not been hiding ressey babe just been at work!  

Shellebelle - - count me in if ok on Sunday? How do I get to the chat rooms?  

Anyone I've missed please forgive me . . .think 7 pages read  

Oh and Harm . . if u about hope you ok hon


----------



## JW3

Poddy's user name was Poddy but had some capitals in it I think - where is she?  I miss Poddy.

Lentil yes OI OI chicks sounds good


----------



## Rees1978

Im ok thanks j&wm I am at home today,very ennoyed with my line manager though.

Hows your day going at work hun?


----------



## JW3

Hi J&WM

DK - I know how hard it is to pass driving test, took me ages to get my licence.  But it is worth it and once you've got it you completely forget all the hassle.  I love driving now.

I'm good too busy to think about TTC and tesing this week, which is good keeping my mind off testing.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Reesey roo  . . .  how come annoyed with line manager? My work was good ta but by 1 could hardly stand up with teeth and head again.   Had enough now    

Jeenyw - - it's great when everyday life doesn't let you only focus on ttc isn't it    I find it makes the cycle go a bit quicker . . . though the 2ww still drives me  

Is DK about hon?

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

Girlies - I feel weird.

I am trying not to worry about the fact that i dont have twingey and bloaty tum now and do have boobs that ache down the sides today (never noticed that before) and I really want to get the (2ww Or more with my cycle) over but still seem to be ovulating according to CM and at the same time I dont want it to be over and have to face it if it hasnt worked again. 

Sorry about this xxxx


----------



## Rees1978

Because I went to the docters this morning as I have not been sleeping the last week really and last night no sleep at all so as im pg i am absolutly exhausted,the docter said take the rest of the week off to rest up you need it! so i called my hr department and told them because my line manager does not know that im pg yet but hr does i spoke to hr and they said they will speak to my manager and say for personal reasons mel wont be in unbtil Monday,then I had a voicemail from line mngr saying "your an absolute coward and you should of called me and told memi thought why should I its confidential,she said call me today!!shouting her voice off and said I need you in Friday i coul not beleive it!!
glad your days better hun?


----------



## DK

Nik hun im here!   YAY your on msn woo hoo 

Jenny its only my theory hun im thats a step in the right direction aint it  thats hard enought at the mo! Thank you though il let you all no in the evening of the 15th!  

Lentil hun when is AF due? Could this be af or you think its ovulation? x

Rees hun thank you also for the wish  hows u and bump! x   Thats terrible about your line manager TUTTUT

Your all so kind i guess you all just missed the post i put about taking my test, Seen it now though  thank you all 

I think OI OI is good name        

xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Lentil u r not wierd hon I feel the same after ov . . . if I am wonderful but if not hurry up and let me get on with the next cycle.    

Reesy . . .right I'm   all official now. What ur line manager did was bullying which is illegal in the workplace. Neither should work have called you when off sick, that is not good practise. Do you work for a large company? To be honest I wouldn't blink at putting in an official complaint immediately. If possible save the message as proof. PLEASE don't let it worry you and PLEASE don't let them get away with it.


----------



## Rees1978

Argh thanks hun,

I sent a email to HR the lady I spoke to today and will not be calling line manager back at all after that message,just let HR deal with it.

I do work for a huge company not sure if you have heard of it Goodman Property Investors? I will def save the message for proof stupid


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Yes hon I've heard of them . . . oooh you posh professional lady!

reason I asked is bigger companies tend to have very clear policies on EVERYTHING! You go girl . . . 

Right am off to feed the hoardes


----------



## Lentil

DK and JWMummy - I dont know really - Ihave had a really hassly day today with bl**dy builders coming and going at the house and the dogs have been going potty as a result which winds me up as they are so loud when they bark! (i work from home) and I just really want to know if this is going to work. I have to be patient I know that and it is in my nature to want it and want it all now     I am defo still ov according to cm - it doesnt normally stick around this long so must be the clomid - sorry just feeling a bit me me me and want my BFP (hey that rhymes!)

Rees - sorry your manager has been a Kn*bhead xx
xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Len aren't you same time as me, ov now ??

Hi ya Rees hun,  i'm ok apart from what i think is mild ohss again, so curled up on the sofa feeling sick  
you need to kick some butt girl friend  

jwm hi ya, drinking lots, chart still v low, normally up high by now, just took my temp and itd up to 36.7 so   for tmw am.

soz trying to type laying down so not many personals

fo


----------



## MistyW

Ha!  I've found an old post by PoDdy.  So where is she?  She was so lovely to me when I joined this board.  I'm worried about her too!

I'm still ****** off that consultant not monitoring me whilst on Clomid.  AND that I have to be re-referred back to him in 9 months time!!!  

Can I just ask... is there anybody on here who ISN'T monitored whilst on Clomid?  Or is it just me?

Rees - Ignore that beeeatch!  She's just jealous because you are young and happy with loads of friends, and she's an ugly old prune  

FO - What is OHSS  Sounds scary  

Lentil -   I think that we should make that the Clomid Girl Mantra.... ME, ME, ME!!! And I want my BFP!!!!     Love it!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

misty heres the link i put on earluer post,

http://www.rcog.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=2240

fo


----------



## FlossyFly

Fo I am a day behind you amd my temp was v low this morning. I have felt sick and generaly cr*p.

Rees - You LM is out of order. Don't stand for it. It's non of her business if you are poorly and she shouldnt be leaving you aggressive voicemails.

Misty - i am not monitored. Only 21 day bloods....... Also I am sorry to hear of your loss and had a similar experience last year except I didnt know I was PG until it was too late.

Hello to everyone else X


----------



## sarah30

MISTY - I am not being monitored this time, the first time I had clomid all they did was progesterone bloods to check if it made me ovulate !! Having said that I don't want monitoring really as having gone through 3 cycles of IVF you kinda get sick of it all becoming very clinical ..... am hoping I can judge things for myself with symptoms and catch normally and without clinics involvment  

LENTIL - sounds like you have had a fun day (not!) hope tomorrowsbetter for you.

REESY - I work for the NHS and they are complete gits when it comes to having time off sick for fertility treatments and stuff, so I know what you are saying about managers being  mine made me work time back after my last miscarriage and it made me shattered after everything I had been through. I think the bigger the company you work for the worse it is, you stay off sick and look after that precious little cargo stuff your manager !!!  Right have calmed down now 

Gee you lot can talk, loads more than most of the other boards I go on, I cant keep up with ya so sorry if I miss anything 

Love
Sarah x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Floss fly thanks hun I know what a c*w!!

How you doing today anyway?

I have to log off soon girls to rest up xxx


----------



## MistyW

Yep, you take it easy, Reesy Roo  

I've lost the link for the cheapy pee sticks.  I got my last lot from Zoom Baby, but I think I paid over the odds for them.  I've only got 6 left, and I have a feeling that I am going to need more.


----------



## FlossyFly

Am ok thanks Rees. Just anxious to find out if the Clomid is working. I have all the signs But my Ov's just don't wanna let go of their eggs! Some more positive signs this month and my temp dropped today which seems to happen before it shoots up so it a case of watch this space........


----------



## sarah30

misty - just noticed, where abouts in lincolnshire are you?


----------



## MistyW

Flossy Fly - Your chart looks good!  That dip usually means that you are ovulating.  It's caused by high levels of oestrogen pushing your temp down. If your temp shoots up tomorrow, it's a sure sign you have ov'd.   
Sarah - I'm in North Lincs.  Up near Grimsby (but not too close  )


----------



## Lentil

FO and Flossy CD1 was 19th Dec so amd now on cd 20 by my calcs.....xxx


----------



## FlossyFly

Misty thats what I thought


----------



## sarah30

I have a question to all of you??

I am monitoring my temperature this cycle but being a nurse I think I am reading into things too much. I have had a cold for the last week therefore my temp has been allover the place, my question is does anyone know if I should just ignore my temp this month ?

Many Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi Sarah, I've had infected wisdom teeth this month. I put my temps in but made sure I ticked illness, fever and disturbed sleep in. Although it registers ur temp it doesn't use it to calculate ur coverline etc.

I had fever on a diff chart and simply removed those days and it picked up my cycle as normal. Hope this helps    

Don't panic either as sometimes I can clearly c a coverline an ov rise but it doesn't get picked up on online chart for a further few days, and is normally the same.

MISTY . .  I get mine from fertilityplan on eBay and my friend p'd on one and it was clear as day . . and correct! They always send out really quickly and actually I believe Reesy used one if I'm correct hon? Cheap as chips as they say  

XX Nik


----------



## serenfach

*Misty*     

My bm [one I work with who is currently preg] had 2 m/c [one at 11 wks and one at 8wks] before her bfp with her ds. First bfp took them 12 months.. second bfp took them 5 months. On both occasions, she was was advised not to ttc for 3 months and she listened to the doctor.

Then when ttc for her her current bfp, she m/c beginning June 08.. but this time ignored the advice of the doctor, to do things differently for a change .. and she fell preg the next month  The midwife, when she was telling her all about it, said that the the percentage of women who ttc right away tend to get their bfp [after _early_ m/c] within those 3 months that the docs _tell you not to _ ttc. I reckon, IF you are healed properly [mentally AND physically] you should ttc asap  Listen to your body/mind, I always say.. not doctors who may have a different opinion one from the other, anyway  [You're in my thoughts, sweetie.. hope you heal fit and fast!]

Thanks, *Nik*.. you're the only one who thought of me today   As for your Q, gotta say I'm not feeling too crash hot today. I found pinky/light red cm when I wiped, earlier  I've never had this before though - when my af comes, I have raging pain, v. slow flow bright red blood [but definitely prominent] and within 1/2 hours, full red flow. I think the Clomid is kinda 'stalling' it, like with DK's experience?? So [sigh] I guess the old  is on her way.. come get me, hunny>>  What the hell, innit.. Clomid 'round 2' here we go! 

Hey, quick Q though [just in case, as DH worrying more than me] if Clomid _is_ stalling it and this pinky reddy stuff is a part of it all, do I count today as D1 and take my Clomid tomorrow or wait until full flow starts and only THEN count it sa D1??

Hi to everyone, by the way!


----------



## DK

Hi serenfach hun did you not get my message and hug i send you this morning??      to you i asked after you!!!!!          

Hun sorry to hear af on her way, snap!!! Its not nice had terrible   this morning, but over that now, round 2here i come here to hun, start tomorow 

I spoke to nurse about it and i was confused, cant count spotting or small bleed its first day of full bleed which mine i today even though been spotting 2days! So clomid tomorow here i come!

Just got the tv on behind me and on about clue blue new preg test! Ummmmmmm         xxxxx


----------



## serenfach

Awww, nooo.. sorry, DK!  I didn't see that, babe. Feel free to  me - I deserve it!  

Thanks for the info, too  I think the   is probably gonna get me in the middle of the night. Can't stand that. It'll wake me and I'll me miserable as sin tomorrow lol 

Oh well, it seems we're cycle buddies again, chick!  I'm interested to find out how long this stalls for, because I've not had it this way before. I'm going to add everything to my diary so that I know what to/not to look for next time. I've had such a git of a time with trapped wind and nausea over the past few days [the nausea has been all the way through and it's been bloody awful] and I think I cried myself dry last night [_no_ idea why I was crying though?? pfffffft! nuts!] so I can't exactly say I'm 'looking forward' to the next cycle, but oh brother am I ready  

 << for you, DK.. for next time


----------



## DK

Weird request anyone no how make pancakes i know its 2 egg milk and flour but how much of each?x


----------



## serenfach

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/basilpancakswithsuga_66226.shtml

DK ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DK

Jack and DH wants pancakes. LOL what they like! X


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi Ser   soz to hear ya news, 
hope ya ok 

fo

DK  4oz to 1 egg, milk to make it thin


----------



## serenfach

I will be, FO   How are you doing today??


----------



## Fire Opal

i'm doing ok, had bad ov pain for past few days, hot flushes, feel sick

soz won't go on just feeling sorry for myself,  

fo


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi

I have just had my follow up appointment I have got to have this cycle off trying but happy for me to recommence the metformin and clomid on my next natural cycle and if af doesn't show within 5-6 weeks then she will give me progesterone to start af. She was excellent and answered all my questions and gave me all the reassurance I needed, feel as though I can now think about trying to accept what has happened and look forward to the future.

Lots of   to you all.

x


----------



## serenfach

RJ   You're an inspiration. I hope you heal quickly    

FO   Let it all out, babe! You don't sound as though you're feeling sorry for yourself, but more like you're dealing with something that can be a bloody nightmare.   << for you and a BIG


----------



## strawberryjam

Thank you, I have got to stay positive, I will have moments I am sure but it WILL happen for us again that I am sure off.

x


----------



## Fire Opal

RJ  

fo


----------



## PoDdy

Hello lovely clomid ladies!  
How strange that I should log on today to check in on you and you left some lovely messages for me! Thank you  

Not been on for a while, just been popping in every now and then to read what everyone's up to.  I was so happy to see so many Christmas/new Year BFP's - good effort everyone!

I had a con appointment on Christmas Eve and the verdict is that we need assisted conception, so on December 30th we went to a fertility clinic and I start my first IVF cycle next week!  It sounds like quite a rush, but we have been getting the wheels in motion since mid-November, as the con warned us that if we weren't UTD (up the duff) by Christmas Eve it would be straight on to IVF.  

Although clomid didn't work for me, I want everyone on here to know it was a very important step in diagnosing my problem.  Also, it works fantastically for PCO/PCOS ladies.  It made me ovulate properly, so we know that my ovaries respond and DH has good spermies, so they think it is likely that the endometriosis has somehow stopped the egg from being picked up by the fallopian tube and the sperm and egg never meet     

We're really excited to be starting with IVF and other than the invoices, that are already rolling in, it isn't as big a step as I thought it would be.

Good luck everyone.
PoDdy


----------



## serenfach

Love it, RJ! Keep that  going, sweetheart! Just by doing that will help you heal more quickly in mind and body


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya PoD wondered where you had gone,

looks like we're in the same boat, looks like our ifv will start in March
I'm not excited yet a bit nervous about the whole thing  

glad ya doing ok  

fo


----------



## PoDdy

Hi FO, 
In that case, when the time comes, feel free to PM me on what to expect - great to hear that they are getting you in soon.  Hang in there with the clomid just in case    
PoD


----------



## FlossyFly

OK i think I have figured out the secret to getting pregnant.........

Move house! Everytime I watch Relocation, Relocation or such like the ladies get pregnant!

Get house hunting girls


----------



## DK

FF hun sorry to put a damper on things but at the age i am now (23) i have moved 8times  and only have one nipper! Have had 4 miscarriage though so maybe your right! LOL wish it was that simple id move again tomorow  x


----------



## JW3

Hi

Serenfach      

Hi Poddy good to hear from you, good luck with the tx     , I hope it works for you.  That's really soon to start great news.

J&WM - I get my pregnancy tests from Fertility Plan off EBay as well,  I got 25 for £4.50 including the postage, early ones too, I am hoping to make them last be limiting myself to 2 per month.

Hi Raspberry Jam, FO, Lentil, Flossyfly, Sarah

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## serenfach

Jenny   

The tests you got.. are they 25miu?? I read something about needing a certain sensitivity in order to pick up HcG earlier, if you are taking Clomid. If I recall correctly, the ideal sensitivity is 25mui. I was going to get some for Sunday


----------



## Fire Opal

Night night ladies

off to bed but not counting on lots of sleep  

 for a high temp tmw

much love

fo


----------



## clomid user

serenfach..sorry af is hear hun...

whos up


----------



## Lentil

Serenfach - I am sure I said Hi and asked how you were this AM? sorry if I didnt sweety xxxx

Night night all - off to beddy byes now xxx


----------



## clomid user

dk..are you on


----------



## serenfach

Ah, Lentil.. I'm doing this from now on >>   << lol.  Sorry, sweetheart.. I didn't see. You have my full permission to  me 
How be you today anyway, L? Hope you're doing ok  

Hiya CU    How are you doing? Keeping the   ?? Hope so  

Off to get an early night. Night all.. keep safe Xx


----------



## clomid user

serernfach...dont think im positive hun i keep crying tonight   dont no wots wrong 
ive been horrid to df but i carnt help it...its as if im enjoying it


----------



## clomid user

no sign of af or pg


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Clomid User ~ I am praying you are just testing early as I got a miracle BFP this morning .... woke up feeling as dodgy as a sack of spuds headache and feeling crappy and convinced I was not pregnant ...but clearblue had something different to tell me ... 

So for everyone still waiting for a   take heart from the fact I have never had one in 14 years of trying for a baby but this stuff does work ..so heres to loads more bfp's for my lovely FF's 

              

             

Big Hugs to all  

Cat x


----------



## DK

YAY cat Hun thats fantastic                   YAY CAT!


----------



## clomid user

OMGGGGGGGGGGG.........CAT...IM SO PLEASED 4 YOU...I JUST BLOODY KNEW  IT>>>                                                  .......................YOU JUST WOULDNT BELIEVE HOW HAPPY I AM FOR YOU....   

WELL IVE BEEN AWAKE ALL NIGHT WITH BAD BELLY I THOUGHT AF WAS HEAR BUT NOW THE PAINS HAVE GONE  
NOT SURE WOTS GOING ON 

DK..YOU OK


----------



## DK

Couldnt of put it better myself cu, i knew this was cats month i said that to her!

Yay cat! xxxx

Cu im ok thanks hun, tired as didnt sleep well but ok, 

When is AF due hun? do a test maybe youl be lucky like cat  xx

Morning to all the other lovley ladies! xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Clomid User               for you hunny 

Thank you all so much for all your support its been great    sorry still emotional 

We have had a lot of the same symptoms CU so            are you going to retest tomorrow morning ?

DK   and      let it be this cycle for you  

I said a special prayer for all my FF's last night and for me too so       that someone looks over us all and gives us all our dream ..

Cat x


----------



## clomid user

DK..IM NOT TESTING YET IM WAITING FOR AF FIRST....IT DOES GIVE ME HOPE NOW AS IM ON THE LETROZOLE THE SAME AS CAT
MY GOD THAT STUFF REALLY DOES WORK....     IVE HEARD REALLY GOOD STUFF ABOUT IT..AND BOY WAS IT TRUE...IM HOLDIND OUT NOW AS WE HAVE HAD THE SAME SYMPTOMS ALL MONTH DAY BY DAY


----------



## DK

Well cu thats great     for you hun, go pound shop and get some cheapie ones and test every day thats wat i do near the time, Leave the good ones for when i get  on the cheapie ones 

When is AF due hun? today xx


----------



## bubkin

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO CONGRATULATIONS CAT!!!!!   

how many dpo are you


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

CAT                         

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY! Omg Omg Omg . . . .  

I woke this morning , took temp and it's still down so no ov so gutted, tearful and despondent . . .then I log onto here and I get the most wonderful news . . . has cheered me up Cat . . . hate to think how many jigs and dances you've done   

Congrats honey, you've been a long time desrving this wonderful news!

Morning DK - - how ru hon? 

CU - -        for u honey and got everything crossed that u can send us ur  post soon!

Seren - how ru hon?

FO - how's it going    ur ok?

Misty -   hope you are not feeling too awful honey.  

Reesy and TK - - how ru ladies?

Lentil, Jenny, Sarah, Harm , FF, RJ, bubkin and everyone else hope you are all    today?

Well, as mentioned I took temp this morning and still low . . . gutted as I normally have drop on cd13, then up a bit (more than today) then up up away to show have ov'd. although I have been ill and mucked up dose of clomid and am on antibiotics so didn't hold out much hope of a bfp this month, I just wanted to ov so I can start the next cycle. Also TMI warning! When we bms around ov time I normally feel uncomfortable . . last night nothing   Only someone ttc would understand wanting to feel uncomfortable during bms    My left ovary is niggly today and both of them niggled last couple of days, but I always ov from right side normally. Just so despondent about it sorry! If anyone would look at my chart and c what they think is going on that'd be gr8!

   Nik


----------



## clomid user

DK..im due today well its day 28...but really im never on time...im getting scared now...af pains are back...im soooooooooo happy for cat i really am


----------



## DK

Everyone is so over the moon for cat! Its fantastic news and she so deserves it!  

Good morning bubs ho are you? bump?  must be getting big now 

Morning nic hun you ok?Y u not on msn get your   on there lol!

CU hun then take a test if your due today hun, dont be scared!


----------



## clomid user

hi j&wm...thanks hun...im getting worried..im the only 1 left from our cycle buddies this month.   

im not sure i dont do charting   but maybe you will ov a bit later as you didnt get all your clomid did you  it will probley still work but maybe later

fo...i no your not really happy about ivf so why dont you ask your doctor for letrozole the charnces of it working are better than clomid expecially if clomid didnt work for you 

hi eveybody


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hey Cu     

Don't be scared hon. When everyone is comfortable testing is different. I like to know if AF coming for sure so test but can totally understand if people hold off and just wait and c. I just go nuts waiting, and find it's easier for me to know so I can get over the disappointment and gear myself up for next cycle.

U look after urself and do what's right for u hon. Just remember we are here for you whether happy, sad etc etc    

Yeah ur right my clomid was mucked up. I took 150, 150, 100, 200 and 200 . . normally 200 every day. Though I have ov'd on 150 in past .... didn't after m/c so it was upped just to make sure!

how much letrozole do you take, what days etc.... is it very diff than clomid. I might ask for it!



XX Nik


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo and Wills Mummy ..Thanks hunny    ..errr yes 14 yrs worth ummm thats a fair bit of treatment and jigging  

Bubkin   Thanks hun 

I know that for some it feels bittersweet tho when people get bfp's when you have been trying for ages ..but I honestly never believed this would happen so it could be you next    and I would like nothing better than to see all my FF's up the duff (so nicely put   ) 

Cat x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Cat . . . you are so wise, it is bittersweet when others post their  . . though for me I am always so happy for ladies on here cos we're all in the same boat and it gives me hope. It's never that I begrudge it or am jealous, more that I just want it too!

Anyway . . have u called doc? How happy was dh / dp??


----------



## DK

Cu hun serenfach is still here and no AF yet hun so there is 2 off you!  just do a test hun youl never no else will you, 

xxx


----------



## bubkin

hi girls can you tell me what picture i am displaying?
<-------  i can't see as i am at work :-(


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its a lovely scan pic hun x


----------



## DK

Bubs its you an your bump  brill hun  woo hoo x


----------



## strawberryjam

Cat, That is amazing news Congratulations.

x


----------



## bubkin

i look so so rough lol thanks dk,  didn't think i would show so early!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Bubkin..... u don't look rough hon you look amazing!     

Lovely pic


----------



## clomid user

j&wm...thanks hun...im going to wait a few days if af dont turn up...that dose of clomid you are on is really high...i dont like clomid i think its wot i call a dirty drug its not kind to you at all...all them se's the way it just makes us all feel    
im on 10mg of letrozole and cat was on 5mg cat got 2 follies and i got 3...and we didnt really ov on clomid only a few times... 
you just dont get any se's at all and if you have taken clomid for at least 4 months and it didnt work then it probley wont work...but thats when they say that letrozole will and it worked for cat and me im just waiting   

i def think its worth asking for it i sware by it...its normally something an RE gives out but my gyne is very good so thats why i got it

dk...im sorry but im not going to test yet...im just going to wait for af 

serenfach...im so sorry i thought af had got ya im must be going   sorry


----------



## Lentil

OMG CAT!!!!!!! I am sooooooooo chuffed for you and selfishly over the bloomin moon as you have given me renewed hope. I am always chuffed to bits for ladies that have waited so long (and those who have recently started ttc too) as it makes it particularly amazing and special. Wishing you a very, very happy pregnancy and an amazing bundle of joy in 9 months sweety xxxxxx

Sorry no other personals - I couldnt wait to post this as I have goosebumps and am almost   to know another BFP is on our thread  
L
xxxx
PS - SO did you do anything different?


----------



## DK

15 Weeks aint early hun, and you dont look rought hun blooming is re the word, lovely  be proud of it hun!  

 Cu, umm LOL Ok hun well good luck a!  

Jwm: Thanks for everything u know what!      

Good morning RJ u ok luv? x 

Morning lentil hun u ok! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think it was the magical letrozole and losing weight hun.. have also really chilled out over Christmas and kept cosy oh and taken selenium tablets up until yesterday as that makes a nice duvet of a lining for the embie to dig into and the new pregnacare conception tablets and metformin ..and errr yes I do rattle 

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

CAT         fantastic news hun yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

cu hi ya seems with us that drugs isn't going to work, i do ov but dh's swimmers don't seem to get there, that why we have to go to ivf  

Nik my temp went up today after all that ov pain over the last 2 days, you still have time as i'm 3 days later ov this month so   for ya temp, not is so much pain today, can stand up straight but still feel sick,

hi ya yo everyone esle, had 4 pages to read so won't remember all.

fo


----------



## bubkin

thanks girls, i certainly don't look like me in that picture lol


----------



## clomid user

cat..i love your little beanie ticker   
im over the moon,as it now gives me hope 
how do you feel  do you still get sharp painswear are they   its me cat with my 20 questions


----------



## Lettsy

Wouldlovebabycat -          Congratulations hunny! wow 14 years - bless ya!

RJ - nice to hear you are back and feeling positive, I know you're got to wait a bit but it makes sense why.  

PoDsy - Hello bird, fab news about the IVF treatment so soon, i'm really pleased for you!

FO - hang in there hunny, Clomid seems to be a monster with ya  

Serenfach - how are you today? has AF showed up full flow yet or still messing you around  

CU, DK, TK, Sarah, J&WM, Lentil, Rees, Misty, Jenny, Harm  

Quick question girlies - What is Letrozole and when is it given??

I'm due to test Monday 12th but not feeling it this month  

Sx


----------



## clomid user

lettsy..im not feeling it hun either..im due today but tested yesturday and bfn so im waiting for af now
how are you hun

fo..thats a bummer bout dh swimmers


----------



## Fire Opal

cu, he's been taking vit c and zinc and selenium, has a sa test next month to see if they have woken up a bit, high count but lazy  

well i'm off for a dog walk and then dentist at 1   Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

toodle pip for now  

fo


----------



## DK

Fo hun what was your DH SA results? x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think I first came on here 4 yrs ago   .. Its funny as the stomach cramps seemed to have eased off today but had mild stomach cramps/dull ache and lower back ache and oh yesterday a touch of wind   (sorry tmi !) and tender (.)(.) and got a tiny bit of clear discharge from one nipple yesterday ..which I have had 3 other FF's tell me they had the same symptom with their bfp's

When I look back the significant difference has been the amount of ovary pain/stomach cramps that I have had which the stomach cramps we tend to think of as a negative thing but its prob the embie digging in  

Cat x


----------



## DK

Ladies im off for a lil while!

Not feeling good today and keep   have alot going on at home and that aint helping! 

                  for you all!

Thank you all ! xx


----------



## Lettsy

Hi FO,

Glad i'm not alone. I'm still having problems with my GP refusing to prescribe Clomid. The hosp aren't very helpful either just keep saying well you can't get your Clomid from us. So Watch this space, I may be having a month off courtesy of my      GP  .

It's just added stress I could do without. Not only that but my brother and his Df have a scan this week to determine how many weeks she is as they haven't got a clue. I think she's going to be quite far on as the morning sickness has almost stopped. I know I should be happy for them but makes me cry.  . 

I don't have any symptoms at all this month although i'm starting to get that 'heavy feeling' in my abdo now which is usually a sign of af arriving in the next few days. 

Did you discuss other options with your Doc i.e. IUI or ICSI before IVF 
There's about a three month wait to see my Doc and not sure what he'll do next, treatment wise. (should be more positive I know as i've got another 3 months on clomid first)

Just ordered a nice new bed, but ended up have a domestic with hubby as he suggested putting old bed in spare room. I don't want to "just in case" we need it as a nursery. God my head is messed up. Poor DH, he needs a medal!
Sx


----------



## clomid user

dk...are you ok hun


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Let

not seem my village doc about ttc at all, only having to go to them and ask for my clomid,
been on it for 6 months and bsck then clinic doc said we'll see you in jan so in dec i rang them and got booked in, not waiting to hear from them, get ya clinic to email ya doc to say its ok to give you clomid.
Know what you mean about spare room, ours have been left just in case, but now thinking of making it into my new office, spose you get 9 months to change it if you get utd.

Dk can't think of dh details but think from his high count, only 17% slow 18% fast, rest either going round in cycle, head up own   or sleep, dead or head to head  
they said that they would like to see 50% moving well

cu bummer about test but could still change,    

fo


----------



## JW3

Cat - what fabulous news, big congrats to you.  Praying the next few weeks go really well.

Lots of love,

Jenny
xx


----------



## Bellini

Oh CAT - that's great news.
A million congratulations from the Bellini household.

I'm taking my first ever clomid tonight  

I was just a bit concerned, I started light bleeding yesterday and more today but my temp hasn't crashed?  It normally nosedives on day 1 and 2 of AF before climbing up again.

Weird.    Any ideas?


----------



## sarah30

OMG OMG OMG OMG

I only just logged an and what do I see ?

CAT HAS GOT A  !!! THAT IS AMAZING HUN SO WELL DESERVED AFTER ALL THESE YEARS !!

Hi to everyone else
As for me I had an awful lot of groin pain yesterday (felt like when on stimming drugs for IVF!!) and (TMI coming up) this morning discharge has changed to egg white !!! Now I need your guys tips on how to get DH into bed without him feeling pressured ROFL  

I am gonna try and keep up more on here as you guys are lovely !!

Take Care
Sarah x x


----------



## MistyW

Cat - Congratulations!!!!  I had a funny feeling that you might get your BFP this month  
      
This definitely merits the funky banana dance
      
FO - Your chart is looking great.  Hopefully, now your temp has gone up the pain will ease off.
JAWM - I've looked at your chart, but it's difficult to tell at this stage.  Just don't write off the month, keep up the BMS until you get the upward shift. It will happen, hunny, so stay  
Serenfach - Your post made me   , but in a good way.  Thank you    I'm defo gonna be ttc again asap. 
Flossy Fly - How are you today?  Has your chart gone up?]
Bellini - Good luck with your first ever magic Clomid tablet.  Remember though, day 1 is taken to be the first day of proper bleeding.  If you only spotted yesterday, or if it was light, then I think you count today as day 1.  Is that right girls?  Sorry, can't help with the temp.  I don't bother charting during AF because I usually get a lousy night's sleep  
Sarah - If you've got EW now, get off the comp and get your dh into bed NOW!!!  It can disappear just as quickly as it appears so don't hang about  
OK - I'm gonna do a bit of mystic predition now.... I can see 2 more BFPs this month!!!!  
Love to everybody xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies

Cat - I am so happy for you I feel all giddy inside.  Congratulations on your much deserved bfp.  Hope your new little friend stays snug and warm.

J9
x


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers misty
pain not so bad today, still a bit bloated but feeling much better,

 dentist just rang moved my appointment to 3.50 yoop yoop, 

Bell good luck with clomid, 
hi ya jen
sarah sounds like ya ov in happening, same as you but temp gone up so   ov has happened, get that dh pf your in bed, BMS we make a joke about it all now and dh says OH no not again    good luck hun

fo


----------



## Lentil

Misty -   you are right - so who is left to test in Jan Get me - its only 8th Jan!! xx


----------



## serenfach

Cat.. got the cream!?      Congrats, babe.. well done. After 14 years, you *absolutely deserve * this. I'll  that everything goes well for you  Cat's news is definitely something for the rest of us to take positive vibes from, girls!!!! YaY!!

CU.. no fat lady singing for you yet, babe.. hang on in there 

Well, the wicked old witch arrived in full bloom this morning, so I did this to her   and then while trying not to break down in tears [normally I would let it flow as it is the BEST thing for realase, but I had just done my makeup for workdammit] I found myself bent double in agony. I've always had painful af, but this is ridiculous. It's starting to ease off some now thank God and work isn't too heavy today either, thankfully.

Anyhoo.. I am on to round 2 of the demon pills tomorrow   
Preseed is on our shopping list, as is Selenium and Zinc [Zinc for DH] Also TTC Pregnacare [with Folic Acid] tablets for me, grapefruit juice, OJ and whole milk. Read yesterday too, that Selenium is best found naturally in beef stakes - a whopping 95mg per 3.5 ounce steak.. so DH will be getting some in [I don't eat red meat - was a veggie until I became SO pale I looked like death on legs and was told I would soon become Amaemic if I didn't eat ANY meat at all] so I'll be getting some lean chicken breasts and LOTS of fish in - plus, LOTS of greens for my Iron - broccoli, runner beans, sprouts and garden peas are filled with the stuff [yuk at the sprouts.. but I love broccoli]

So then.. it's up and on now, innit  Ding sing.. Clomid round 2.. I'm ready for ya!  

At work, so no more time for personals right now.. really sorry  .. but BIG  to everyone and lots and LOTS of  Xx


----------



## Lentil

Serenfach - sorry she got you sweety.       for 2nd round babes   

BTW - I had a weird experience night before last - have a peek at my diary if you get chance and let me know what you reckon or am I just clomid  . Also, I realised at looking back that I always doodle flowers when I am happy (boxes - lots of them and litttle ones) when I am sad/peed off! 

Hi everyone - back to work for me now   xxxx


----------



## clomid user

serenfach...wow your shopping list is going to be a big 1  
sorry af got you hun   
theres always hope for next month   
hi everybody 
dk..wear are you

cu xx


----------



## DK

Im back hun just needed a few hours to cry and be alone hun!

You ok? xx  

serenfach sorry she got you hun   Well done you though for keeping   more than i can do hun! im back on the clomid tonight, woo hoo  and we cycle buddies again


----------



## sarah30

DK - hugs hun  ... womens hormones are so bloody powerful !!

serenfach - so sorry the old witch has turned up  

clomid user - so you are day 28 today, have I missed a post or have you tested? have you symptoms??

Lentil - I am off to read your diary, dying to know what the wierd experience is 

Well as for me, might have to wait till later for  as don't want DH to feel pressured, am cooking him his favourite dish at the moment to get him in the mood 

Sarah


----------



## clomid user

dk..chin up hun...is the ttc getting you down  

sarah..i have not tested today but i did yesturday and bfn...so im not sure at the mo.i was up at 3 this morning with bad cramps i thought af would of been hear but shes not   ive been haveing cramps but on and off and it half feels like af 
ive got sore boobs,but had them since bout 4 days after i ov and i feel tired today...i dont no wot to think hun its getting to me now


----------



## sarah30

clomid user -  what test did you use, cos everytime I have had BFPs with the IVF I get the exact cramping and feeling of AF coming as you are getting, maybe tested to early, if you are and it was a late implanter may not show up yet. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun   

Sarah x


----------



## Tiny Dancer

Hi there. I would just like to introduce myself.

I just started my first round of Clomid this week.. due to start ICSI in 2-3 months time at Liverpool Womens Hospital.

Hi to everyone 

p.s. can anyone tell me how you do the little signature updates at the bottom of your posts <thick icon>


----------



## Lentil

Welcome Tiny Dancer - good luck and welcome to the potty world of Clomid!  

Sarah - personally what I do is leave little bits of cheese in a trail from the sofa in front of the TV, up the stairs to the bedroom and DH sniffs them out like the Bisto kid and follows them a bit like Hansel and Gretle until he reaches the bedroom and thats where I hide behind the door and when he comes into the room I leap out and lock the door behind him and pin him down fast!!     Sorry - i am really losing it - Just put a rude film on - that always gets mine going!!!

L
xxx


----------



## clomid user

Hi sarah30 i used a clear blue...wot pain did you have and how did you feel


----------



## sarah30

Lentil - I might try that but with fosters instead of cheese as he don't like cheese   

Clomid user - Everytime I have been early pregnant my main symptoms were (.)(.) painful and veiny, tiredness and lots of sharp cramy type pains. Also when I was due to start I really felt like AF was coming for a couple of days then the AF symptoms all dissapeared.
Clearblue isn't as sensitive as some of the others, I used first response and got a BFP just 9 days after embryo transfer (and thats early, you aren't meant to test until at least day 14 ), bare in mind I was pg with twins twice so HCG levels will be higher. Hope this is of some help!!

Sarah x x


----------



## clomid user

sarah..thanks hun i think i have all them symptoms  but then again it could all be in my head


----------



## Lentil

can I just ask....who said a few days ago that they had sore lips (on their face  )
xx


----------



## clomid user

lentil...i think it was tk and dk but im not sure 
how are you hun


----------



## sarah30

Lentil - not me, and haven't a clue about the others I can't keep up with all your gossiping  

Clomid user -  I think thats the problem with pregnancy symptoms they are so varied from person to person, some people can't even tell they are pregnant until they start showing     As for imagining you have the symptoms that is so true, somebody could have told me their face went bright blue when they became pregnant and I would have been claiming my face was too


----------



## clomid user

sarah..lol   that is all so true...i just want to no either way a bfp or af its as simple as that...did you get pains near 1 of your overys cos thats the most thing ive had since i ov and i can still feel it now its like an ache near my left overy and its like really dull it just feels dull altogether...ive got a blue face 2


----------



## Lentil

I think my face is going blue!!    

CU - Seriously I am fine thanks Jimmy - I do have v hot sore lips (on face) and little sore on the (.y.) but really hoping and hoping - i dont think I have PMT .....but then with my cycle it could be a way of yet.   Not for another 10 months or so though     
Did TK and DK get BFP or BFN? 

How are you sweety? xx


----------



## sarah30

clomid user - sorry am in chat room aswell at the moment so taking me a while to post, yes thats the type of pain it knd of shoots up your foo foo aswell and sometimes down ya leg    I am so hoping that your test takes a turn for the better in the next few days


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon girls thought I would pop on to say hello.

Cat thats fantastic hun


----------



## sarah30

Rees1978 - afternoon hun, you had a good day?


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya sarah30  yes good thank at home relaxing today back to work monday,needed few days off to rest.

Hows you today hun?


----------



## sarah30

Rees1978 - have been saying to the others am sure I have ovulated as had alot of groin pain yesterday an today d/c changed to watery/ egg white ish ..... have been trying to come up with ideas to get DH into bed without pressuring him


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya all

just a quicky as cooking food,

Went to the dentist AGAIN, had to replacment fillings before xmas but still in pain  
 got to have a crown fitted,   oh my god i'm brickin it,
also it will cost £190 gold-nhs or £400 white-private    

going back in 2 weeks   if i get a BFP this time i would get it all free   not holding out any hopes 

well be back later to say hi  

fo


----------



## clomid user

fo...i hope you get your bfp and you will get a free tooth aswell 

any1 about

tk...u ok your quiet today xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya Girls,

Congratulations Cat         

Sorry havent been on much, had a scare last night but went for a scan today n everythings great! One lil bambino on board with a strong h.b...thank god!

Right off to read the 9 pages left here


----------



## FlossyFly

[fly]   Congratulations Cat   [/fly]

My temp went down again today........Its never been that low before but I haven't charted for ages  Does any one think it is a good sign? I have long cycles so wasn't expecting to ov on day 14 anyway.

Hello everyone X


----------



## Topkat08

Right now i'm going to attempt to reply to ya all..... 

Dk ~ im sorry 2 hear af is being a  i remember u saying that Feb is ur month so fingers crossed for ya hun!  

Shelle ~ how r u hun?! That chat night sounds good hun n i'll be around (if im still welcome   x)

J&WM ~ how r u doing hun?! hope the tooth ache has eased up a little now  

Lentil ~ Hope ur alright hun please dont worry about not feeling bloated or twingey, for what its worth i didn't feel that different either  

Serenfach ~ sorry to hear af got ya! Never gets it when she's NOT welcome ay   how r u doing anyway hun?!   hope the clomid is being kind to ya x 

FO ~ how r u doing babe?! hope ur alright n starting to relax n get ur head round things  

*   This Is Long   * lol 

PoDsY ~ WooHooooo hello stranger! hope ur alright hun! sorry to hear 2 hear that clomid didn't work for u hun but im   n keeping my fingers crossed that IVF will be the thing for u! Good Luck next week hun    

CU ~  ello darlin' hows u today?! good luck testing tomorrow  

Bubs ~ Loving the bump hun  hope ur alright x p.s either ur bumps big or u got really skinny pins    lol x 

Misty ~ how r u bearing up hun?! hope ur alright x  

T.D (Tiny Dancer) ~ welcome to the nut  house hun  

Hiya Sarah, J9, FF, Jenny & anyone else ive missed   x x


----------



## sweetums

CAT - AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!! WOW!!!! You're so strong to have been going for so many years!!! Another FF who *SO SO * thoroughly deserves it!!

           
         

Congratulations hun  

Bubs - lovin your bump! Fantastic! Mine ever growing too :-D

As always girls - fingers crossed for every one of you - keep the momentum going!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

Ello all..

Jaysus H my af is murderous this month  never had pain like this - and very heavy [tmi>> and clotty?!] Had 2 raging episodes of bad moods today [totally the wrong time of month for me to experience them tbh, but there ya go.. Clomid's made me kookoo!] Anyhoo.. just got back from Tesco.. shopping list complete and almost all goods bought - £136 later! [gulp]  
But sod it, it's helped loads with the  and that, right now, is more important. If I can't pay my phone bill this month, tough titties.. and if I can't go out on a Saturday night either, that's just tough, too. At least I have all the ingredients for a [hopeful] bfp next time  Just the Preseed left to get now.. and to have LOTS and LOTS of 

I read that it is good to bms every other night, right through the month. Apparently, after a while it sort of acts like a lil routine for the spermies. Don't know if that's right or not, but that's the plan for us this month. 
I'm going to take my Clomid and Pregnacare together, after breakfast: breakfast will be one piece white bread with Benecol and a glass of whole milk] [it says you should avoid taking Pregnacare on an empty stomach] followed by a pint of water and a glass of OJ.
Then mid morning, a glass of Grapefruit juice, a handful of Brazil nuts and a banana [brazil nuts can give you a windy tummy, hence the banana to help digestion] <^That is my routine thus far.. and I'm rubbish with keeping routine, so I'm not planning anymore of the day regarding food/drink because I'll struggle to keep to anything 'too rigid'. SO - I'm all set for Round 2 of Clomid 

TK..  CU..  Cat..  DK..  Floss.. JWM..  FO..  Lentil..  Podsy.. hi!  Sarah..  Lettsy..  Tiny Dancer  welcome! and anyone else I've missed


----------



## clomid user

hi sorry aint been on...feel like crap     dont no wots wrong i think ive got a bug comeing ive felt sick all day since a cuppa  at 10.00 today...got a bad belly 2 its not af pains it feels really tight...like contractions   

(.)(.) are really heavy and sore and i keep going dizzy other than that im ok   

serenfach...wowwwwwwww your shopping list  well it will be worth it...af is painfull on clomid.

hi every1 xxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi All (with 7 pages to read, sorry, no personals)

EXCEPT CAT - WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo       I read your post on the rant pages and my heart was breaking for you.  I think I am almost as elated as you to see your    

Whoever said that they didn't want to put the old bed in the spare room, my advice would be to do it!  That way, when the bambino is not sleeping well, you can sleep in there too (or DH) (assuming there is room for a cot and the bed) plus, if your parents want to stay over and help out - bingo - you've got a bed.  Also, you will have 9 months to re-arrange things and then the baby stays in your bedroom for 6 months after birth, so you will be getting good use of that spare bed for visitors in the meantime! 

FO - free teeth - it's the way forward! 

TK    just for you    sorry to hear of the scare and delighted to hear that everything is fine.

Bubs, so lovely to see you and bump! 

Hi Rees   missed you

Hi serenfach, I had really bed p pain this month too.  I nearly fainted with the pain again and was sick.  I know I am not supposed to take it, but I find ibuprofen is the only thing to help and it is pretty fast acting too.  Hope it settles down soon sweety  

Hi CU, when are you due to test?

PoD


----------



## serenfach

Aww, CU  hope you feel better soon, sweetie Xx  Must say, from what you've said it's all sounding  Don't want to
get your hopes up, as many of my se sounded like/felt like preg symptoms, but as I keep saying.. I can't hear any fat lady singing for you yet, babe!   

A message for the Old Nag  >>      for CU or ANY one here, dammit!!!!


----------



## serenfach

Aww, thanks Pod   It's bloody awful pain.. I can certainly sympathise with you. If only I could take Ibuprofen.. grr.. can't though, as it plays hell with my tummy, but thank you for the tip!


----------



## PoDdy

In that case, you need to be prescribed hugs and cuddles and a lower back massage!

Dr PoD


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls

Seren ~ Feel exactly the same hun,  here from yest and is vvv heavy and painful  I normally get prescirbed menfamic (sp) acid from the Dr, but have ran out. Been on Feminax Ultra today from the chemist and they have helped  I have IBS and find liquid ibuprofen isn't as bad

Is everyone ok for the chat room on Sun  
Please have a quick read thro the posts on this Chat Thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0
it will help about how to use the chat room etc. Might be worth you checking that you can get into the chat room before Sun. You might need to do a few things if you can't get in, see this thread about Java etc http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15792.0
Give either myself or Cat a shout if you have any probs 

love n hugs to all
XXxx


----------



## clomid user

serenfach...i heard that ibuprofen is anti inflam drug and it could stop your follies growing i do no its no good for you when ttc as my nurse said...any1 have any idea wots wrong with me


----------



## serenfach

I think I love Dr Pod lol.. and I hereby rename you the 'Love Doctor'!   I'm showing my DH this post and telling him you ARE the authority and know best! hehe.. thanks 

Shelle  So you'd recommend Feminax Ultra? I used the normal Feminax a few times, but they didn't touch me  .. sort of bypassed the 'ultra' version, but maybe I'll give them a go then. Thanks  hope you're feeling better VERY soon!

CU.. soz can't see your profile while posting - how many cycles of Letrizole have you had? Is this your first? Scuse me for being a bit thick with the ole memory.. it doesn't work as well as it used to  I'm just wondering if maybe it isn't a bfp [which I hope it is!!] it might be the se from the drug??


----------



## clomid user

serenfach...its my first cycle and it doesnt have side effects...well it has hot flushs but thats about it...thats why the gyne gave it to me as i had bad side effects on clomid


----------



## Shellebell

'You shouldn't take ibuprofen while TCC or any inflamiwotsits as it could harm bubs and not helpful for follie HOWEVER at the begining of your cycle ie during AF it would be fine to take in small doses as you are not in fertile part of cycle iykwim


----------



## serenfach

Hmm, don't know then babe, sorry   I know it's difficult and we can't help over analyzing everything.. for a few days there, I was starting to think that EVERY thing I was experiencing MIGHT be preg symptoms. I had to work very, very hard to get those thoughts out of my head and try to relax.. go with the flow.. accept that what will be, will be and that I would find out soon enough. That's all the advice I can offer, chick. I'd still say keep  though, because like I said.. from what you've said, it's all sounding


----------



## clomid user

shell...i didnt no until i stoped clomid but i used to take it all the way through opps 

thats probley why the clomid didnt work opps 

how are you hun xxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi,
Just wanted to clarify - I only take ibuwatsamujiggy when it's that or morphine and only at start of cycle. What is Feminax (what class of drug?
PoD

*P.S. Just looked up Feminax Ultra - it's naproxen, which falls into the NSAID category (non-steriod anti-inflammatory), which is the same class of drug as ibuprofen all of which should be avoided during ttc *

*P.P.S. Don't worry CU, the problem appears to be increased miscarriage, rather than conception*


----------



## serenfach

Post 151 above was for you, CU.. sorry chick, I didn't clarify that Xx

Thanks Shelle and Pod, but maybe I'll refrain from all painkillers, just in case. Ttc 5+ years now, so I wouldn't want to tempt fate etc. I'm sure at the beginning of af, in small doses as you said, is fine.. but I'm paranoid  Thing is, I don't take painkillers unless I have serious toothache [wisdom teeth play up now and again, ouch] [although I actually would have considered valium and sleeping pills today.. af so so so painful!] I guess my hot water bottle and fluff cushions will have to do


----------



## Fire Opal

off to bed-fordshire 

night night gals

see you in the morning

sleep well

fo


----------



## serenfach

Me too.. night all Xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies,

How r we all today?

Got headache again so won't read the novels from yesterday if that's ok? Boy can u guys chat     

Well my temp is up today which instantly put me in a good mood . . .  that a temp in a morning can influence my mood so much. 

Anyone who wants to peek at my chart ..... would be much appreciated.

   to all!

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

Morning Ladies     Happy Friday xxxx


----------



## DK

Hi all, i just spend half hour writting an essey and personal to everyone and then my comp bloody crashed and i lost it all! 



How are we all ladies?

Morning lentil, Jwm x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning DK    

I am in a much better frame of mind today.... simply cos my temp has gone up     Also when   last night had ovary pains and was generally sore 'down there'   Again, only you ladies would understand how being in pain is a good thing    

What is REALLY strange is I only ever ov from right side... no niggles ever in left until this month when both have been going for it! Maybe it's the left one that makes the good eggs and I'm in with a chance    

So how ru today hon?

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning lentil, 

sorry wasn't ignoring you but missed ur post entirely! How ru today?


----------



## Lentil

Hi DK and JWM,

I am feeling chipper today.   I feel very positive and hopeful and dare I say it confident! Probably going to come crashing to earth but you never know - It may be my turn for a BFP this month. 

JWM - Glad you are feeling better - keep the BMSing up! 

DK - You ok honey? I hate it when that happens too - v annoying xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Lentil, glad ur feeling positive.... maybe it's female intuition!    

Am amazed at how many  we have had this month..... think we're beating the odds  

Thought once temp was up could ease off the   but will take ur advice lentil and stick with it   until chart shows def ov   

XX Nik


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning Girls just a quickie wanted to send you all some                     and some                                 and                  

Cat x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning Cat . . .    

Thanks for the   vibes . . . . hopefully they'll rub off on us all!  

So how ru feeling utd laydeeeeeee ? Has it been made official with doc or midwife yet?

did you manage to get any sleep


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No def hasn't sunk in yet .. think its all a wierd dream   right got to go as running sooooo late will try and catch up tonight ..love you all ..keep the faith girls  

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

Moring all

 not feeling my best today soz for no personals

one nice thing is its snowing  

temp drop today    

hope ya all ok and well   to all

fo


----------



## Lentil

Thank you Cat xxxxxxx 

FO - dont feel sad honey xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

FO  

Peeked at ur chart and it;s not a big drop honey. I wouldn't panic as u only cd17 so can't be   yet. Also it hasn't dropped below what I would see as ur coverline (know ff not showing it yet) so really don't worry. 

If u were at end of cycle I would think oh no but right now honey it's either 4dpo or 2 dpo so don't give up yet    

Honestly think you'll get ur coverline in next day or so and todays temp won't be below it!


----------



## Fire Opal

hi Len
hows you hun 

just want to feel more alive, this tooth ache is getting to me and now got a head ache, nursing it with a decaf tea (tetley decaf which i got yest and its ok) and a big soft cookie 

so want this to be our month as really not that happy about ivf in march,
i used to have really STRONG views on ivf, that if a couple can't get pg then theres a reason and you should mess with mother nature, but never thought i would be 3 years on and having to go for ivf, 

just all alot to take in, 

cheers jwm hope ya ok, i know its a clomid downer so just got to ride it out 
fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

FO - doesn't matter if clomid downer or other downer hon it's still horrible   Here for you   I had day like that yesterday when temp stayed low. It spoilt my whole day so I can relate to how ur feeling. Have a snuggly day hon and look after ur mood!

XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

jwm,
got so much to do but can't get motivated, its dh's half day today so he will be back at 1, feel like i've been lazy, ya temp looking good, looks like we ov on the same day  

fo


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone

Well, I took my first clomid last night - eek  

So let's just see what happens.  AF is still fairly light which in a way is good, but of course it's making me worry   My temps are still high though (BFN on a HPT - I know, I know).  Not sure why my temps are still high?

Weird.


----------



## JW3

FO - I always said I would never do IVF either yet here we all are and its a real possibility.

On a bit of a downer today, as well as not wanting to go back to the hospital next week, one of the Yorkshire girls told me that the IVF waiting list I am on has just got a big injection of funding and therefore our NHS go will probably come round a lot sooner than I was expecting.  I am really worried and scared as we're not ready for this now I can stop thinking about when is the letter going to arrive, this month, next month..........................  Thought I had just got my plan sorted and now its all up in the air.

Plus what should I do give clomid a few months more or give the IVF a go or what about IUI?

Grrrrrrrr,

This is rubbish.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi FO   yeah ov looking similar . . . ovaries telling me last night !   I have got Joe at home with twisted ankle so the dogs are in heaven! Have tidied round but awful headache and dizzy ..... still teeth as antibiotics not got rid of infection just keeping it barely under control   

Still at least I've got my cycle buddy!

Where's Seren, TK and Reesey today?  

BELLINI -     for your first round of clomid! Clomid can raise ur temp during  so don't panic about that hon. I also find that my  is lighter and finishes quicker when on clomid. One good thing about it!     to u!

JENNY - Looked at ur bio hon and think no def answer bout what is best with you. If one tube fine and u can get that ovary kicking out lovely eggies for u there's no reason not to give clomid a go. I think it all depends on how you want to proceed, what feels right for you? Would ur clinic let u postpone IVF without losing ur place on list? Or would they let u have clomid til ur go, then if no luck let you have it again?     that u don't need it anyway!

Love to everyone else   

XX Nik


----------



## JW3

Thanks Nik - luckily our clinic will hold us at the top of the list if we want to delay so that is good news.  Hope you are ok  

Bellini - good luck with the clomid praying that you get lucky first time    

FO -  

Hi Lentil,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Afternoon ladies how are we all??

JW you forgotten about me?xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

How could I EVER forget u honey!    

Must have missed u today? 

Got Joe off with twisted ankle, been cleaning, dydon stopped working, not great with beige carpets and 2 black labs playfighting, minging tooth and headache, and ov pain! Add to this dizziness and nausea (clomid or antibiotics?) and I can't quite get over the fact that other than a 2 min rant I am   !

How ru? 

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon girlies,

Why is it everytime i pop in to see whats happening theres _*always * _ atleast 4 pages to catch up on?! x

How is everyone today anyway?! x


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon Guys

Just popping in to say hi ...... hope everyone is well and enjoying there day.

sarah x


----------



## clomid user

hi everybody...hope your all ok     well still no news from me i did test and bfn it was a clear blue again...  
i just wished the evapo line was real   i read it 1 hr later and theres a small line there but i no its a evapo line... well i guess i will have to wait and see wont i...please dont any1 get excited as im sure its an evap line 

has any1 else ever had this


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon everyone how you all doing,again so much to read...?


----------



## clomid user

hi rees could you read mine its underneath yours  and see wot you think


----------



## Rees1978

Read what hun?xx


----------



## clomid user

about the test have you ever checked 1 hr later and theres been an evapo line there


----------



## Rees1978

Oh im just being a bit   Um honey what make test was it? as some tests will have evap lines after 1 hour? so its really hard to tell,I woul;d do anouther test in a few days,what dpo are you?


----------



## DK

Hey CU hun glad to hear from you! Great news no AF, Sorry to dishearten you but yes i have had evp lines after about half hour they say dont read them after 10mins dont they!
Why dont you buy a digi one then you have no chance of mis reading it rather than worrying about things hun! If you need one i have one!

Hey rees you ok hun! xx When your scan booked?


----------



## Rees1978

Hey DK,My scan is next wednesday cant wait but so nervous x
How are you doing hun?


----------



## DK

For someone with mental health probs im not sure clomid is right lol god i fill depressed!

Off to inlaws for the week in about an hour Umm i get on well with them though so thats a good thing!

Wow not longnow then, make sure you show us ur pic  x


----------



## JW3

Rees - good luck for Wednesday for your scan

Hi Dk


----------



## Lentil

ladies - i have very mild tummy ache like AFand back ache....  just said that to DH and he ignored me!


----------



## FlossyFly

Hello everyone  

Seems people are feeling a bit more positive today. My temp has gone up but only a little bit! have to wait and see what tomorrows is before I can make any sense of it


----------



## serenfach

Afternoon all  

Jenny.. we were originally put forward for IUI by gynae at our local hospital, after all the tests. When we got to the fertility clinic [our cons is the director of the clinic, so we feel we are in knowledgable hands] told us straight off: IUI has a very limited chance of working if you have any blocked/damaged tubes. I was a little peed at that, because I had read up on IUI and it felt a MUCH more proactive step than popping pills. But there ya go.. we've had to take her word for it. We're on the IVF waiting list for June now.. apparently, apart from Clomid and Letrozole, IVF is our only option.

I noticed a couple of you discussing IVF and certain thoughts regarding it.. I know exactly where you're coming from!! << Reason I add exclamations there, is because I know of NO ONE around me, friends, family, colleagues etc, who have had the same thoughts. My heart sank when I heard those 3 letters.. I was absolutely anti IVF - any thing 'unatural' actually, where we start potching with Mother Nature. But then I'm a Determinist - I hold no belief in Freewill and believe that the paths we walk are already set for us.. so I am starting to accept that I am right where I am supposed to be where all this ttc is concerned. If I change my mind and say no to IVF.. that too would also be because I was supposed to 

What it boils down to is this: Are my religious/social beliefs stronger than my physical and emotional wishes/needs? After 5+ years of heartache, emotional battles with myself and DH.. self depreciation, self loathing, feeling wholly unfeminine on occasion and a whole host of other stuff, no.. I don't think they are anymore. So IVF is on the table, no matter how scary it might be. I just can't see it being any worse than what we've already been through and if I could handle all of that - which I have, else I wouldn't be here today -then I can handle that, too  People don't know their own strengths until they are forced to find them and women are by far the strongest [mentally] of all  

For those on their 2ww.. my thoughts and prayers are with you, girls!  
For anyone who is feeling positive.. YEAH! Keep it going, girls! 
For everyone else.. BIG  to you Xx

Bleed isn't so heavy today and the pain has eased considerably. YaY!  And it's back on the demon pills tonight [DH called them 'Satan's sweeties' earlier lol] So it's a case of _here we go again then!_


----------



## JW3

Thanks for the info Serenfach, I haven't discussed IUI with my consultant only clomid and IVF so maybe he thinks its not right but he hasn't actually said that.

Good luck for this month


----------



## serenfach

thanks, Jenny.. same to you, chick Xx


----------



## serenfach

What's everyone up to tonight, then? 

I just ate my grapefruit [yuk, tbh it was hard work to eat, but not so bad when you add a few sprinkles of sugar on it] followed by a pint of water. About to make food now - tonight's menu is: Jack pots - mine with tuna, sweetcorn and onion. DH is having steak and onion with his, altogether with some crunchy garlic bread, all to be swilled down with some fresh OJ  I have to take my Pregnacare right after food and then I'll take my demon pill before bed.

I don't think we got over last night's meal yet!  We were both feeling ultra positive about ttc this month, and it got us carried away on the whole healthy eating thing lol. We usually eat quite healthy anyway.. healthier than our friends and family, at least, but last night we went a bit nuts: chicken with lemon and garlic, broccoli, green beans, carrot, shallotts, boiled pots and spinach. Might not sound all that much, but my God my plate did overfloweth with the portions he made!


----------



## Lentil

Hi Sfach - Just off out for dinner tonight. Sole with grilled veggies for me and PIZZA   for DH!! Apart from that been cleaning the house up and tidying ready for weekend    

Glad you and OH are feeling positive sweety xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning everyone . . HAPPY WEEKEND!    

Well my chart is not showing ov yet and am on cd 16! Temp went up yesterday so thought great, just delayed by antibiotics. This morning however it's dropped to the lowest it's been ALL month   . 

Do you think you could have a look   as I'm   as so confused. Can cope if I ov as at least I'm ov'ing so in with a chance! Do you think (as I'm hoping) that I'm gonna ov today> 

Normal for me is to have big temp drop day or day before ov.

I have been getting pains in both ovaries for last couple of days and feel bloated  

Very   today as so confused!

Sure you ladies will perk me up   

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Cat, 

I noticed browsing other threads you mention a weight loss board? How would I ask to join this as I've really come to a point I could do with some support on this.

Many thanks, Nik


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey ladies

Nik - Just had a look at your chart.  Now this month is my first month charting, however I am still in the middle of reading Toni's book so know a little.  I have found that with me I have been ovulating 2 days later than I think I am.  First signs are the pains and the ewcm, I always take that as ovulation but this is obviously not the case as it happens later, well with me it does anyway.  I see you have had ewcm for the last 3 days, is there anything at all today? (sorry to pry).  I would say that today is your ovulation day so go get jiggy!   to you.

Hi to everybody else.  I'm sorry I've not been around on here much to chat  .  I seriously sometimes cannot find the time in the day to spend on here and you ladies chat so much (in a good way). 

Sorry to hear about all the nasty AF visits in the last week or so.  Our time will come.   

I hope everyone has a nice weekend.  

J9
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi J9,

Thanks hon     

Yeah cervic still hso and still ewcm! Just so used to ov'ing cd14 on clomid it's confused me  

I have been on antibiotics for the last week as 4 impacted and rotten wisdom teeth . . . mind you pleased it's that as doc thought had stroke last weekend was so poorly (sympathy drum roll please!   )

Does your wonderful book mention anywhere whether antibiotics can delay ov?

Thanks hon . . . 

XX Nik


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi again

The book does state that ovulation is always on the last day of ewcm and that as soon as ovulation occurs, cm drys up so seens as you are still having it.......... 
So sorry to hear about the teeth .   I have read somewhere (might be in the book but not sure) that sometimes the body prepares itself for ovulation but that you only ovulate when the body is totally ready so I guess if you have been ill then it could have been delayed slightly.  Just going through THE book to see about antibiotics.............and I'm afraid the only snippet is that they can either increase or decrease cervical fluid 

Blimey, DH has just leaped out of bed and asked me if I want to go for a walk.  I'm like    .  Must go an take him up on this rare offer.  We live near some woods/canal and I love it.  Catcha later.  

J9
x


----------



## Fire Opal

morning jwm 

i think ya just about to ov, temp drops before it happened, with you having pain at the mo,
i had really bad pain on tues when we had bms and i was in bits, now my chart shows when i oved which is when i was in pain, just had bms this am and didn't hurt at all.

i've oved as early as day 12 and late as day 15 so   theres still hope hun,
hows the theeth, i've got to put up wiith my thooth ache for 2 weeks then having a crown fitted, more pain  

so you and i are like peas in a pod at the mo,  

fo


----------



## serenfach

Gotta say that you girls who temp chart have more patience than me! 

When I read up on it all, it said that: erratic sleep, holding the therm in your mouth to a different place than the day before, colds and flu or any infection and thyroid fluctuations, can all mess up your readings. The erratic sleep was the one that put me off, because I don't usually sleep the full 'unbroken 3 hours' that is requested. It also says that Clomid can raise your BBT at certain points in the month, too. I'm impressed so many of you have the patience and focus to do it every day, it'd turn me nutty 

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## FlossyFly

sERENFACH - All I do is wake up and stick the thermometer straight in my mouth......... Doesn't take much time really and it is helping me understand whats going on. 

You should do it this month to see if it tells you anything


----------



## PoDdy

Hi, just adding to the dicussion around IVF:

Is it anymore unnatural than having a crown fitted for a sore tooth (topical   )? or a prosthetic limb? or recieving donor blood? and haven't we (us on this board) already changed nature by altering the hormones in our body with clomid (or the pill for that matter)?  

Also, it isn't as invasive as you might think, there are drugs to take, scans and then a very minor op, although I imagine the emotional side holds far greated weight.

When I was a lot younger (pre-pubescent) I remember seeing a news article about ICSI.  I turned to my mum and said 'why would you need that, if you can't have children, you can't have them' my mum replied in a very even tone 'if you were the one who couldn't have children, you would understand why' (N.B. my mum has 4 children)

Being on the other side of the fence, as it were and looking back, I (now) don't see IVF as a big deal/step, it's just a means to an end - thank you science!

PoDdy


----------



## serenfach

Hey Floss 

I think I've gone a bit nuts with the whole research thing today. I'm finding more and more case studies stating Clomid has a minimal chance of working for you if you have any blockage/damaged tubes. Also, if you have PCO together with blocked tube [as I do] then apparently I am supposed to have Metformin, else Clomid is pointless basically.

Then there's the whole concept that Clomid is really just a 'drug while you wait' for IVF/IUI etc << this does NOT apply to everyone's circumstances! I'm not wishing to put a downer on Clomid for you! - all the fantastic BFP's that it has helped produce proves it can work, but I'm researching _my own _ fertility issues: PCO in one ovary and 1 blocked tube. Clomid helps you ov and can regulate you. My monitoring so far [before Clomid] told me I was already ov and although my af may well be irregular, it's only within a matter of days.. it isn't a case of my having no af for weeks on end etc.

So right now, I am starting to lose faith in this wonder drug having any use for me, _personally_. 
This isn't like me at all. I feel really low today.. didn't get out of bed until 12pm. Just didn't want to face the world today and I have loads to do.. but no motivation at all. I took my 1st pill last night, so maybe that has something to do with my current state of mind. If that is the case, I'm gobsmacked at how quickly the stuff can affect you.

Sorry for the downer post, but I have to keep a smiley, upbeat persona at home for DH's sake. So if I can't share this with you girls, I'm stuffed, because I really don't have anyone to share it with Xx


----------



## clomid user

serernfach...if you have pcos then clomid has a better chance of working with metformin...i have pcos...i also found that letrozole has an even better chance than clomid with pcos.

well af got me last night   boy does it hurt   so i will be back on letrozole tommrow now

how is everybody


----------



## PoDdy

Ahhhh, sorry to hear that CU   are you going to do a hpt before starting the next cycle?  I always did in between clomid cycle, as some women get AF, but are actually pg - happened to my sister.

Hi Serenfach   sorry to hear you are feeling so low today.  I can assure you that it is probably the clomid! The SE's seem to build-up cycle on cycle and some of us (FO, TK, me) took the odd month off, just to find our feet again.  I can also say that in my month off, I still ovulated and it is generally considered that clomid takes 3 cycles to get out of your system.  On the more positive front concerning your personal circumstances; 

1) clomid is great for PCO(S).  Although you suspect you ovulated fine before, it will give you more follicles, therefore potentially more eggies and therefore more chance of success. 

2) One blocked tube isn't too much of a concern, as the other tube can pick up egglets from the more inaccessible ovary and plenty of women with only one tube fall pg.

Please have hope.  I read similar studies to the ones you are reading and I was inconsolable for a few days.  However, no one can see inside you at what's going on and it is likely that the cons want to try all the less evasive treatments first.  It's like being a detective - Columbo, shall we say? you have to rule out treatments as you go along, based on the evidence.

Hope this helps a little bit


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the replies both  

Pod   'inconsolable' is about the right word for it. Just spent last 10 mins in floods of tears. A good release for sure.. now doing this  I have to stop reading up on everything all the time.. it strips me of any  and the only one to blame for that, is myself! These damn pills, they're horrible  but I will put up with them, no matter how disheartened I might become.

Thanks again.. I feel a bit better  I'm turning this laptop off now and not reading ANY thing re ttc or pills or PCO for the rest of the day. I have a load of things to tidy up .. it'll be constructive to not think about anything for a while and hopefully, I might find some of the  I seem to have misplaced!?

 Thanks for taking the time to reply so helpfully Xx


----------



## FlossyFly

Serenfach- I have PCOS on both sides and take Metformin. You should be on Metformin too. I know I ov'd once last year but as far as I know I haven't ov'd for years......don't think I have so far this cycle either  

 Lindsey


----------



## clomid user

pod..i did a hpt yesturday and it was bfn...so i dont think i need to do 1 do you


----------



## PoDdy

Hi CU,
Sorry, I didn't realise you had already done one...no need to do again.
Even though AF arrived and my temp had dropped I always followed with a hpt, just to be 100%.
  

Serenfach, if you like reading, then I can recommend Prof Robert Winston 'Infertility' it really helped me put everything into perspective and since he is well respected in the field, I felt like he made a lot of sense.  

PoDdy


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

I'm afraid I haven't read back much but just thought post to say I had a bfn,

I'm really upset today and not looking forward to going back from more clomid next week.  Am also really worried that my DH is doing too much exercise so have posted on my local and the male factor board to see if I can get any answers.

I'm just thinking is there any point this month because he's doing that much exercise that his sperm may have switched off anyway.

Also then of course every month I ovulate from the side with the blocked tube so is there any real chance?  My clinic have told me that the other tube picking up the egg is really rare.

I can see I'm not the only one having a bad day today.  Serenfach,   big hugs, I hope one of us get a bfp soon and then we will know for certain that it is possible with a dodgy tube.  Although, my clinic say I haven't got pcos they have said what seems to be happening is really similar to PCOS.

Can't even go and drown my sorrows because feel fat and just think of the calories,

Thanks for you positive thinking Poddy really need it today,

Love
jenny


----------



## serenfach

Jenny 

I'm so sorry if my post brought you even further down. I just go off on one sometimes and start reading all sorts of different info, as I can't constantly ignore the negatives and read only the positives. I think it's a reaction to feeling so positive all the time .. there are days where I seem to fall a little out of reality, as living constantly on  high drains me. Just fyi, I have read as many pos as I have neg about Clomid with re to blocked or damaged tubes - and PCO - there are many success stories out there and they all seem to come from women who never, ever thought it would happen for them  My  is coming back.. I'm sending a big batch of it your way Xx

I had to do a hpt just now [it was bfn as I suspected] because I've stopped bleeding and I don't know what's going on. I had a little pinky/light red blood when I wiped on Thursday night.. followed by heavy, painful bleed all day Friday [yesterday] .. but last night it started easing considerably. Today, it's stopped completely. My af lasts 5 days, it always has, so I am totally confused now. I've never had a short af - 1 day plus a few hours isn't even af properly, is it?? Anyone else have such short af??

The tears I had earlier must have been se - I also fell asleep earlier, and I had been wide awake not 10mins before.. again, I'm thinking it's se because of the Clomid. Hell, I've only taken 1 pill so far!! 

Anyways, I really just wanted to apologise for being on such a downer. Pod is right, it is the Clomid and while the se are freakin awful, I believe it's all worth it 

Hope you're feeling better, Jen.. chin up.. you're not alone


----------



## clomid user

sevanfach...hi hun im glad your starting to feel   again...we are all the same hun we all have our ups and downs..as for af hun mine were the  same as yours i even gotaf on day18,4 days after i ov  that was  

i always fell asleep 2 i used to get the kids at 3 and just fall asleep for an hour...all the se's i read from you lot are all the same as i used to get em...dont worry you aint the only one who reads up on everything,i sit hear all day every day serching for info it drives me mad  i gota say tho i no how you feel on clomid i really did hate it,it made me soooooooooo ill...i even scrached the kids dads audi with my finger nails    
you have to think positive hun and just think it will be worth it if it works...i think i would try anything 

hang on in there hun and dont forget your preseed you can get it on ebay...


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone

I cried at Nanny McPhee tonight. Not sure if it's the clomid or just me being a soppy cow!  Popped 3 pills now and touchwood all seems to be fine.

My temps are still quite raised though which is rather odd.  Normally they're up and down like a tart's knickers but this cycle, so far, they are fairly constant - weird.

I have felt a little bit snappy.  Not sure if it's the clomid or what but I'm not "getting the joke" and think hubby is picking on me and I'm taking things personally rather than laughing it off.  I still have got quite a heavy AF so that normally makes me feel miserable too.

Anyhoo, on a positive note, I'm counting down the days to .

Sorry to hear everyone's got rubbish news the last few days. Sending everyone a hug. 

Bellini xxx

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## JW3

Thanks Serenfach, Bellini

Building up to thinking more positive for this month


----------



## wouldloveababycat

to all of you  

Cat x


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening

Just a quickie because I'm in the middle of watching a film.

Jenny - I'm so sorry it is a bfn.  

CU - sorry AF got you.  

SF - Snap - the exact same thing happened with my AF.  First day was quite heavy and clotty and then after that hardly thing at all.  All done and dusted with in that one really.

Bellini - hiya - I cried last night at that cuckoo documentary when the baby cuckoo pushed the other baby bird out of the nest.  Think you def have got clomid craziness  .  My first month was totally awful.  I seriously was like a different person.  If I'd had killed anyone I think clomid would have been an acceptable defence  .  I am on day 11 now of this cycle and so far it has been nowhere near as bad as last month. 

Hey Pod - haven't chatted with you before.  Just wanted to say hi  

It seems that the clomid monster is in us all at the moment  .  We have seen it does work so keep the faith sisters.  

Hope everyone else is OK and having a good one.

   

J9
x


----------



## serenfach

You lot are angels  thanks for your post, CU    very much appreciated.

J9  what were your af's like before Clomid? Same Q to you too, CU. Were they regular or irregular? 

ps - Anyone got a choccie biscuit they could give me, please? This healthy eating thing is all very well and good, but I would have given a limb for a cup of proper coffee and a chocolate digestive earlier!!!!     

Right, I'm off to pop my demon pill and then hit the sack. Night all.. sweet dreams, everyone Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

SF - Before clomid I used to get a light bleed on day 1, day 2 and 3 used to be heavy and then it would go lighter.  They used to last in total for around 5-7 days.  I was really worried about my AF last month.  It didn't feel proper. Cycle length wise I've always been slightly irregular ranging from 31 to 37 days but in the past (pre 2005) have been totally all over the place.  First round of clomid took it to 30 days - a first for me.  I too am on a healthy eating thing at the moment and no alcohol at all.  I'm still allowing myself one nice cup of coffee first thing though and allowing myself treats.  Have to get a balanced diet    Sleep well.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hey Ladies. Good Morning   Board was quiet yesterday .... hope it wasn't me   

CU - -  Sorry AF got you hon.   for this month!

Seren - Oh Hon so sorry  got u too   Yeah, inconsolable describes that feeling well PoDdy!   this is ur month! 

Jenny - -Sorry for you too hon, it's horrible when  gets us isn't it?     


FF - sorry ov hasn't happened yet hon     SURE it will soon.

What a lot of  on board at the moment. Still if we didn't get  then we'd have no  either so          to everyone that this cycle is their wonder month!

Well pretty sure I ov'd yesterday     as I had bad ov pains and felt that bloated crampy feeling    My temp up a little (normal for me after ov  - - rises bit by bit) cm now creamy this morning. Almost feel like  on her way?!?  

Question for you all . . .I had a pos opk on cd7 or cd8 really strong but ignored it as thought it was a fluke. Just wondered if it's possible to ov so early in cycle and if I did does it mean crxp womb lining etc etc? This month is very confusing!   

PoDdy, DK, TK, Rees, Harm, Shelle, Cat , Sarah, Bellini, J9 Good morning (and anyone else I've not mentioned . . well it IS early on a Sunday!)

Love to you all XX Nik


----------



## wouldloveababycat

If you give me new dates I will add them to the board ladies        

Cat x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning Cat,

How are you and beanie ?!?!     

Think my date will have to change for testing. My chart not reflecting ov yet but pretty sure yest. So will now not be testing until  27th Jan.

Thanks


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Sorry I've been missing for a few days... not very pleasant time to be honest, but think I'm over the worst now.  Might even get dressed today and try to face the world again.
I'm so sorry that we haven't had more BFPs this month.  CU and Seren - I was convinced that you would both get them this month  
Seren - Your eating plan has inspired me. Please try to keep the   momentum going.  I never thought Clomid would work either (maybe feeling negative is another s/e?) but they really are magic pills. Round 2 is also the magic cycle!!!   
JAWM and Flossy Fly - I've had a look at your charts, but I can't quite tell if ov has happened yet.  Just keep going with the BMS until you get a definite shift. It will happen  
FO - Really hoping you get your BFP and free dental treatment  
Love to everybody


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Dear Misty          

I'm glad ur feeling a little better. I found it has got easier, though still have my  'oh i'd be xx wks' days every now and then. Anyway, everyone is diff so I hope you r ok.  

Thanks for looking at my chart   I think I ov'd yesterday though pretty sure ff will say today (IF temp goes up tomorrow ) as it always seems to put me a day later.

  Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

hope ya all doing ok today,
cheers misty, not getting my hopes up for bfp, this tooth ache is pants, not looking forward to them drilling my tooth down so the crown will fit   

 to all the bfn
 to all ov--ers

as i had a monthoff clomid in oct and then just half dose in nov, i'd forgotten how bad clomid makes me feel,
sat here feeling sick and no energy to do any thing, want to feel happy but i can't,

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

FO - - not only cycle buddies but toothache buddies. Been to hell and back with it the last week, antibiotics have got it down to a constant low throb and headache and dizziness  

Think feeling bit   must be se of clomid as I'm normally an 'up' person but since being on this stuff my moods swing SOOOOO much! DH must be a saint he's so patient!  

One thing I find cruel is how I get SOOOOO tired on clomid, which is a pg sign too . . .mind you all my se are like pg !

Good luck with the crown, when ru having it done?

XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Nik

clomid is such a pig, it makes you feel pg and then when ya not tops it off with a head ache from hell  

dentist on the 19th to drill tooth   and take moulds then 2 weeks after have it fitted, have to take paracetamol every morning as throbing , mad how life revolves round ttc, have said to dentist to leave it til the 19th as will know if i'm pg and then could get it done free, i know i won't be but hay ho

what ya up to today,
i just want to sit on the sofa, feel bad as dh is outside building a shed, going to make veggie soup and a fruit cake later, must try and lose some of this weight, but clomid just makes me want to eat eat eat, 

fo


----------



## serenfach

J9.. snap [again!] 
My af follows that pattern almost exactly and last cycle was 29 days [or 30 days if I take it from my 1st full bleed day] which is a first for me, too. Over the past 6/8 months, I'm anywhere between 35d - 42d or 49d. I can't believe my af only lasted one day though, that's bizzare. Can I actually say that I have something to thank this brain drain drug for?! lol

Hey Misty  Good to see you, chick Xx I'm hoping round 2 IS the magic cycle!!   If it isn't, I may go to the clinic and ask about Letrozole before my next one. The se from Clomid are horrific and while I am prepared to keep going if I have to, I am going to make sure there is nothing else I could be doing, instead. 
Yeah, this diet is cool.. it's hard work when my choc biccie craving gets a grip on me, but otherwise I feel more proactive for doing it. It was Salmon with egg pasta and mushrooms last night.. very tasty, actually. We've got DH's mother's Sunday lunch today [minus any meat or meat gravy] so another vitamin/mineral enriched meal coming up 

Nik and FO..   I can sympathiose with your toothache, girls. I am awaiting an xray appt which will start proceedings for me to have 7 teeth removed. I had one wisdom removed at my dentist [NEVER again!] and they told me the tooth that sat next to that had grown into the side of the wisdom they had just removed [hence why it took almost 2 hrs to get it out] Then they told me the other 3 teeth sitting next to my 3 remaining wisdoms all had the same problem  Apparently, I won't miss them.. and as long as I am unconcious when they do it, I don't mind.. Better out than in anyway, eh!

Cat  How you feeling today??

Hi to everybody I've not mentioned above!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

FO - - yeah I been baking too . . homemade low gi pasta sauce, granary bread as lower gi and watercress soup for vitamin punch! 

I know what u mean about eating lol! I gotta lose some weight, been really good til got on scales yesterday and not a pound lost in 8 days! Even dh says i've been really good  

U don't know hon that this isn't ur month          as long as u have ov'd which u have then as much chance as any 'normal' fertile couple . . .least that's what I tell myself!  

Today, just finished ironing then lunch when boys back from rugby. Suspect if today follows pattern it'll be sofa for rest of day . . can't seem to manage a whole day at mo !

Hi seren - - what diet you on hon it sounds yummy   After new yr I cut out all white flour, all biscuits cakes sweets and chocs. We are only eating fresh poultry and fish, not frozen and battered (drool!) Lots of fresh veg and as much fruit as I can stomach (not huge fan much prefer veg) Only eating homemade granary or wholemeal bread, mainly with homemade watercress soup!

Have to say, although have moments when want junk I feel much healthier even though not lost a pound   . My skin looks the best it has since starting clomid. also taking about 12 diff supplements! 

Yuk to ur wisdom teeth! That's the teeth that are misbehaving with me lol   Just awful!

Off to finish ironing!

XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya Nik and Ser   

Oops went up stair to get dressed at 11 ish and my bed looked so nice i had a lay down, just woke up when dh shouted for me,    

ya all very good i haven't been good with food, we eat really healthy but my problem is portion side, i can eat as much as dh and could finish off any thing he leaves, fatty, making soup to eat all next week, i'm good in the way that we don't have cookies or crisps in the house, i've just got to cut down on the amount i eat.

best go sort the kitchen out, looks like a bombs gone off.

oh ser i only bleed for may be 2 days on clomid, so don't worry

fo


----------



## serenfach

I'm researching good food for ttc at the mo.. wanted to share what I've found, firstly regarding healthy spermies [ for anyone who's blokee needs a boost  ] The following comes from all different sources, as some sites are better than others:

*Spermies*: Eating a diet with adequate folic acid, vitamin C, zinc, calcium, magnesium, selenium, iron loaded food. Also, Lycopene supplements, although Lycophene is found naturally in lots of things, the best food is raw tomato, followed by tomato juice, ketchup, water melon, pink grapefruit and also apricots. A BIG no to caffeine which is found most in coffee [obviously] chocolate and tea - caffeine has been proven to lower sperm count and motility and should be completely cut out of the diet for at least 3 months before ttc [for our blokees, that means NOW]

*Selenium * which has been mentioned here so much, I found this: Excellent sources of selenium include brazil nuts, button mushrooms, shiitake mushrooms, baked or broiled cod, steamed or boiled shrimp, baked or broiled snapper, yellow fin tuna cooked how you wish, baked or broiled halibut, braised calf's liver, and steamed or grilled salmon. Again, the NO caffeine rule applies to us girlies, too. Selenium is good for both males and females, but anything in excess of 200mcg per day can harm you very quickly.

Other good vits/foods for couples ttc: Folic Acid, Zinc, Selenium, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Vitamin B6, Vitamin A, Iron, L-Arginine, L-Carnitine and Magenesium.

*Folic Acid: * 
Most dark green vegetables 
Cereals, especially wholegrain and some white breads [read packets for info]
Oranges
Grapefruit
Bananas 
Beans and pulses 
Milk and some yoghurt [read packs for info]
Yeast or malt extracts [as drinks or spreads]

*Zinc:*
Chic peas, baked beans, pumpkin seeds, museli, cheddar cheese, fruit yoghurt, wholemeal bread, fish, shellfish, nuts and seeds - regarding oily fish, it is recommended no more than 1 large or 2 small portions per week.

*Vitamin A:* [NB - when your BFP comes along, because it WILL!!, you need to be careful how much Vit A you consume as it can be harmful in excessive amounts - some foodstuffs are better avoided - you will need to check which ones they are] 
Spinach
Liver
Sweet potatos 
Carrots 
Mangoes 
Apricots 
Whole milk 
Egg yolks 
Mozzarella cheese

*Vitamin E:*
Avocados
Tomatoes
Apinach
Watercress
Brussels sprouts
Blackberries
Corn oil
Olive oil
Sunflower oil
Mackerel
Salmon
Wholegrain products

*Vitamin C*:
Oranges
Strawberries
Passion fruit
Melon
Steamed broccoli
Red, orange and yellow peppers
Baked potatoes
Kiwi
Broccoli
Asparagus
Peas

*Iron:*
Eggs - especially the yolk 
Oily fish - tuna, sardines, pilchards, cockles and mussels 
Kidney
Lamb and beef [couples ttc MAKE SURE all meats thoroughly cooked - well done or literally burnt steaks, for example]
Black pudding
Corned beef
*******
Bovril
Oxo
Cereals [best are bran and weetabix]
Almonds, cashews and walnuts
Rich fruit cake
Spinach

*Vit B6:*
Watercress, peppers, asparagus, chicken, eggs, lentils and brown rice.

*Magnesium:*
Green leafy vegetables, nuts and seeds [a deficiency of Magnesium is associated with some female infertility issues]

*L-Arginine* - this is an amino acid and it is necessary for normal functioning of the pituitary gland. Males, whose seminal fluids can contain up to 80% of this protein building block, especially need L-Arginine for a deficiency could lead to infertility:
Peanuts - preferably Spanish, which you can buy from some supermarkets or order online
Almonds
Sunflower seeds and kernnels
Walnuts
Hazelnuts
Lentils
Garlic
Onion

*L-Carnitine* - this is an amino acid manufactured in your liver. It helps facilitate fat metabolism, increase energy in muscle cells and promotes fat loss. It also can help increase circulation in the brain and prevents fat oxidation in the brain: 
Fish
Chcken
Wheat
Avocado
Fermented soybeans
Raisins
Oatmeal

*Herbs*: I've read a few different times on various sites that taking herbal remedies and or eating lots of herbs are a no-no if you are taking any fertility treatments and you should consult your doctor beforehand. Apparently, they can affect hormonal imbalance if you eat/drink too much of them.

Also, red meats [in small portions] are good for both males and females but MUST be cooked thoroughly and prefearbly with any white fat cut off.

There is a lot more I could add here, but I have loads to do. I'll come by and keep adding to it when I can.

Hope everyone is having a good and productive day!!  Xx


----------



## Lentil

Foe all my buddies on here.

Sorry CU that AF got you.
Ser - Babes sorry you feel poo.
FO- Hope you oK - I think we are closest together arent we for OTD??
Mistyw - sorry you feel pants too.
JWmum -   
Hi everyone else- hope you having a lovely Sunday xxxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Lovely's 

u lot have been busy chatting... finding it really hard to keep up with ya all lol x 

Serenfach ~ Nice bit of info u've added hun   I know Vitamin A is suppose to be good for u but be careful how much u have! When pg ur told to avoid things high in Vit A like liver etc 

Oi Oi PoDsY   missed ya since ya been gone!   

J&WM ~ what the hell r u doing up @ 8.30am on a Sunday?!?!?!?! lol x hope ur alright hun! x

FO ~ bummer about the toothache, worst ache u can have   hope ur alright & im keeping my fingers n toes crossed for ya hun! x  

Misty ~   hope ur alright x

 CU, Reesy, Cat, Bubs, Jenny, Shelle, J9, Bellini, FF & anyone else ive missed x 

Ok who's going in the chat tonight & whats the password?!   x


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

So who is coming into the chat tonight  We said between 8-9 but I will be about from 730 for anyone having probs getting in. If you are having probs you can post in here or pm me. 
The password tonight will be pork (can you guess what I have had for dinner  ) and I will call the room Clomid Chatter.
We will meet up in the lounge and then I will create the room


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya Shelle,

Yep i'll be there   nice p/w... we're having pork aswell   x


----------



## Topkat08

Wakey Wakey  

Am i on me own?!


----------



## Shellebell

I thought more people would be online for the chat


----------



## Topkat08

So did i... Considering most said it was a good idea! 

Maybe they've forgotten


----------



## Fire Opal

soz shell not to be on chat, i think i have to install stuff, won't let me get on it ?

fo


----------



## Shellebell

Is it asking you to update active x  usually by doing that and rebooking the pc it works, I will post the chat help page as well

Is it anything on here 

If all you see is a red cross in the top left corner - then you need to install the JAVA plugin - which is available free of charge and installs automatically.

It can be obtained from here....
http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp

Alternatively...

If you are not seeing the chat room - or have been told to clear your temporary internet files then this is how to do it....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To empty your browser's cache using Windows Internet Explorer version 7

1. Click on Tools (or the Tools icon) from the Command Bar
2. Select Delete Browsing History...
3. Click the Delete files... button near Temporary Internet Files
4. Click Yes when prompted to delete temporary Internet Explorer files
5. Click the Close button
6. Shutdown all open instances of your web browser and restart

To empty your browser's cache using Firefox version 2

1. Click on Tools from your browser's main menu
2. Select Clear Private Data...
3. Ensure that Cache is checked
4. Click the Clear Private Data Now button
5. Shutdown all open instances of your web browser and restart

To empty your browser's cache using Microsoft Internet Explorer version 6

1. Click on Tools from your browser's main menu.
2. Select Internet Options
3. Under the General tab, click Delete Files... in the Temporary Internet files section.
4. Important: Shutdown all open instances of your web browser.

To empty your browser's cache using Firefox version 1.5

1. Click on Tools from your browser's main menu.
2. Select Options
3. Select the Privacy icon
4. Select Cache tab.
5. Click the Clear Cache Now button
6. Important: Shutdown all open instances of your web browser.

To empty your browser's cache using Safari

1. Click on Safari from the main menu.
2. Click Empty Cache...
3. Important: Shutdown all open instances of your web browser.

To empty your browser's cache using Opera

1. Click on Tools from your browser's main menu.
2. Select Delete private data...
3. Click the Delete button
4. Important: Shutdown all open instances of your web browser.

To empty your browser's cache using Netscape

1. Click on Edit from your browser's main menu.
2. Select Preferences
3. Select and expand the Advanced category.
4. Click on Cache
5. Under Set Cache Options:
1. Click Clear Memory Cache
2. Click Clear Disk Cache
6. Click OK
7. Important: Shutdown all open instances of your web browser.

/links


----------



## Topkat08

Fo have u done it yet?! x


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

I go away for 3days and one JWM aks after me   Am i not liked here?

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK   It is a busy thread hunny and very difficult to do personals ..I wouldn't take it personally you know deep down you are loved on here you daft devil   so please don't take it personally this thread is so busy it is a nightmare to keep up with .. but I have noticed a few of you have taken it personally that you have not been mentioned all of you please do not take it personally and maybe all of us when we do personals need to add an extra hug for any we have missed off ..but take heart girls I know that NOONE on here would intentionally hurt anyone else and I know that we are all rooting for each other ...but I also know that clomid and other fertility drugs can make us hyper sensitive ..but you have to remember that it would never be done intentionally ..we all lead busy lives and with all the things going on its so easy to leave someone off but it doesn't mean that we are not thinking of them and sending them the bestest most positive bfp vibes in the world         

I am off to bed as cannot stay awake another moment   but do not want to go to bed with you sad hunny   so   come on lets get positive and get some lovely bfp's on here                 

Cat x


----------



## Bellini

Hello all!

I just am flying past and trying to catch up which is hard on this really busy thread.

I just wanted to say that I am really guilty of not doing "personals".  I don't come on this site very often to post - more of a lurker and diary-er so I find it hard to remember what everyone's up to.  

I am sending positive vibes out to everyone though. 

Bellini x


----------



## serenfach

DK .. I remember you said you were going to your in laws for a few days.. so welcome back, babe! How are you doing?


----------



## serenfach

Sorry I didn't make chat, ladies  DH is off to Hertfordshire tomorrow to do some work [it's about a 5 hr drive, bless him] so I was helping him get his gear together, plus I spent the day moving furniture around [I had a Taz on lol] and only now I finished  I didn't realise how late it was. I will be there in chat week, though! 

It's been quiet here [in comparison] over this weekend. Maybe everyone is too busy  .. woohoo! Keep at it girls! 

 to everyone.. I'm off to bed shortly.. need to be up at 5am 

Sweet dreams  Xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies,

Sorry didn't make chat, teeth giving me jip something awful   

DK - -Hi hon welcome back!  

Hello everyone won't do personals as running outta time just wanted to say morning to you all!

Shelle, sorry about not making chat  

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

Morning Ladies - one and all.

DK - I am sorry sweety - I missed you off my personals by accident but I am totally cr&p at personals and blonde and please trust me I am horrified. I am sorry to anyone else I missed - please dont take it personally - I am rubbish I know that!  

Woken up feeling shattered and have a thick head as though I was out on the town till 4am.   I wasnt - I was in bed at 11pm and got up 40 mins ago.... 

Hope you all had great weekends and feel positive for the week ahead.    

L
xxxxx


----------



## clomid user

Hi girls...soz i have not been on much...just trying to get used to af being hear..i really thought it wouldnt come 
nethermind tho i guess its life    well i had loads of plans for today but i feel like crap and didnt sleep very well df has gone on a course today and it was on my mind....he ended up forgetting his lunch box    

when everybody gets af do you get clots   well i got 1 today and it was the size of a leach alot bigger than ive ever had before

dk....i thought you were away all week  hows are you  whens scan booked for

hi everybody hows you all doing


----------



## Lentil

Morning Jimmy (CU) - I get clots yep - last AF I have to say there were the biggest ever (tmi) and so bad. Just stay positive about next cycle sweety xxx


----------



## clomid user

morning lentil (soup)   thats wot c u jimmy thinks of you  
how are you hun


----------



## Lentil

Souper!!


----------



## clomid user

lol


----------



## DK

Good morning

Thank you all for making me fill special again   Was having a bad day yesterday sorry!  

Good monring JWM, Lentil and My buddy CU...

Sory CU AF caught you hun   Never mind its hard i know but this is our month  And we cycle buddys again  Have you booked in for your scan yet?I get huge clots CU hun when i have AF, Its a good sign though shows u had a good lining!  

   For everyone! x


----------



## MistyW

Morning girly whirlies
Seren - Thanks so much for all that information. That bit about the magnesium stopped me in my tracks.  I started taking a supplement called Magnesium OK just over a month ago and then I got my BFP.  Could be just a coincidence, but I'll definitely be getting more of them in. Only problem is that it has folic in it as well, but in a lower dose than is recommended, so I was alternating it with my normal folic acid.
Did somebody on here mention taking different vits at different stages of your cycle.  Was it you, JAWM?  I think you recommended Flax Seed Oil in the second part of the cycle, but what do you have to take in the first?  I started taking Flax Seed Oil last month too, so maybe it did help?
Thanks everybody for your lovely messages.  The little beanie came out yesterday   It was really sweet and we buried him in the garden next to some roses.
So I'm back charting my temp, and praying that I ov naturally now as I've got to wait 3 months before I can start the magic Clomid pills.  I tell you, I can't wait to start trying again  
DK - Lots of extra special   to you. Of course, we missed you  
Sorry I missed the chat.  After yesterday's events we decided to nestle up in bed with the latest DVD that had been sent to us by Lovefilm.  Turns out it was flippin' The Hand that Rocks the Cradle, about a woman who goes nuts after having a m/c.  GREAT!  Is someone up there having a laugh?  
Anyways, love to all my lovely FF nutters.  I'll be lurking on here most of the day, as I have a load of paperwork to catch up on xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all  

well its our first wedding Anniversary today,    dh made be a fab booklet on the pc with pic's of us or me with word bubbles on each saying why he loves me, it made me cry, 

feeling so tired the last few days, could go back to bed, felt v sick in bed first thing, 

hope ya all ok today  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

HI Misty   

this dam clomid makes me feel like a zombie  

going to make dh a nice mral tonight, any ideas on what to make, no fish based dishs,
do lots od cooking so will have to trall though my cook books for some thing new,

fo


----------



## MistyW

Congratulations on your paper anniversary! What a thoughtful gift 

I recently subscribed to Good Food magazine (I used my Tesco clubpoints to get it cheap). It's got loads of fab ideas. Maybe you could check out their website for some inspiration? http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/

BTW, feeling sick and tired at 5dpo is a good sign  Have you got any cramps?

/links


----------



## Lentil

Misty     u are being really strong. Take care of you and DH xxx

FO - I feel like a pile of poo today mond you my Dad is poorly and was took into Hospital on Friday night so thats on my mind and making me     a lot. DH is being v supportive god love him. Happy wedding anniversary - Our 3rd WA is on Wednesday! 

DK - Glad you are feeling special xxx

FO - Ref the meal tonight....you say no fish.....do you both eat meat? 

L
xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning . . .

Misty . . hiya   yeah I take evening primrose oil up until ov then switch to flax seed. I take loads and loads, all rec'd by zita west in her guide to getting pg book. If you want me to list them or pm them to you just say the word! Glad ur doing ok hon    

FO - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!    

DK, Lentil, CU and FO how ru all today ?    Not ignoring everyone else, jsut saying hi to those on this morning!

Well I've been to the doc this morning and been signed off for infection, GP also ringing hosp to upgrade dentist referral to urgent for these blooming wisdom teeth so that's all  

BIG NEWS! We are not entitled to NHS help for fertility as had one child on fertility nhs anyway, which is fair enough... only so much in the pot! 

HOWEVER! As I have PCOS she is gonna refer me to the endocrinologist for treatment for that.... which involves GETTING ME TO OVULATE     Told her not lost a lb since xmas even though been really good and also admitted that been self medicating on clomid. I was prescribed it back in July by private cons but can't afford to go back at mo as dh only just started new job. Told her I bought it in Egypt and was taking the same dose I got pg on in Aug and she was great. Said she understood and that if I needed any help this month to let her know. 

She wants me to not take next month until I've had full hormonal blood work up when I come on, though dh and I were thinking bout a month off as se really bad now. When bloods back will be referred and can start to get healthy and hopefully ov naturally!!!

Very scared about month + off clomid as I find at least when I'm trying I feel I am doing something BUT if it means I'm healthy then fingers crossed I can keep the next beanie (If manage to get  )

So feel scared and excited all at the same time!

XX Nik


----------



## DK

Fo hun happy 1st anni Hope you have a lovely day and both each other lifes to short!  

JWM Hun i cant log on msn for some reason but il keep trying dont worry! Sorry your so poorly hun with your teeth, i know how u fill i have had 10teeth out about 2months ago and its kills had to have it in hospital as had to have general anni GA but hey i now look like goofy just 2 front teeth but not in any pain(yh right im now in terrible pain and they have to take more out  just wished they lisitern to me in first plac and taken them all out)

Lentil hun what u up to today!

Misty hun sorry i no i shouldnt but thats   and glad you saw the funny side to it!   for you!

Cu where u gone? When your scan booked hun? 21st or 23rd? x


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers misty  feeling eally ruff, can you feel bad on 5 dpo ? have watery mouth which is whats making me feel sick i think, sat here in a daze, might had the odd little pain but nothing new, TMI when i lay down to have a snooze on sunday a sort of retched and had tummy acid taste in my mouth yuk, 

Len soz to hear about ya dad, congrates for wed, we eat all meat, just hate the smell of fish yuk 

jwm sounds like ya getting sorted, good luck with all the test etc,

cheers DK  hpoe ya feeling ok today  

fo


----------



## clomid user

Hi every1
fo..hope you have a nice day,you can start to get pg symptoms   

hi j&wm...hope you feel better soon 

dk..im hear ive got scan booked for 21st hun whens yours


----------



## MistyW

Lentil Soupy - So sorry to hear about your Dad. Hope he's going to be OK, you just keep telling him how much you love him  
JAWM - I've just been looking at Zita's website.  Wow!  She's got products on there that I didn't even know existed. And so many books.  I can't decide which one to get... the Guide to Getting Pregnant or the Plan to Get Pregnant?  Do you have any recommendations?
Thanks for the info about the Primrose Oil before ov.  What's the theory between using that before ov and Flax Seed after?
Oh, and people have been mentioning Pre-Seed.  Where do I get that from?
DK & all the other Tooth Ache girls - I'm so sorry that so many of you on here are having problems with your teeth, on top of everything else   Remember that movie stars used to have their back teeth removed to get that great high cheekbone look   Every cloud has a silver lining  
JAWM - So you came clean about taking the Cloimd?  You got it in Egypt I would love to go there.  Did you see the pyramids and the Sphynx?  Hopefully, you will ov without the Clomid.  Just keep charting and stay   
FO - I had sypmtoms from 5dpo so  
CU Jimmy - Hiya  
Love to everybody xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers CU

hows you

Misty
I feel like i've been drugged, eyes feel tight, must get my ass into gear and do stuff 

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning girls how are we all?

Thought I would pop on and have a read of the thread yet so much to read again but a bit busy at work today.

Hiya Misty   how are you hun? 

Hiya FO Sorry your feeling a bit poo,are you ok and how are things?

Hiya DL,Lentil x


----------



## DK

UMMMM I just wrote out a huge page and it boody crashes!


----------



## DK

I just spoke to my cousin on ** right she goes to me katie im preg, OOO Like congrats i say,  right she goes, we was not even trying nor do i want another!!!! I could of slapped her, heres us trying and getting no where and then se says that! NICE!!!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

HI Rees i'm ok just feel like a turd  

have asked shell if she could make a clomid UTD page where all you pg ladies can come and tell us how ya feeling and we can read and reply when we're feeling we can cope with it, as think we all want to hear how ya all getting on , what do ya think ?

god its   it down with rain, dog walk will have to wait

fo


----------



## Lentil

ME POST coming up - apologies:

Mistyw - just reading your post has set me off again.    I am so scared and worried for him. I feel emotional and a little peaky today but I think I just feel sick with worry rather than anyting else. I have cracking back ache again today (and yesterday). (.Y.) dont feel any different now. 

We should know more later ref my Dad as he is having tests done today now. 

I am sposed to be working but finding it so hard - I just want to get into bed or on the sofa and curl up and  . 

Sorry - not like me at all. I do love my daddy to bits. 
xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,
Sorry your feeling poo babes.
Re clomid UTD I think thats a great idea hun I agree?


----------



## JW3

Morning Girls

Hi Rees, CU

FO -  

Lentil - hope everything goes ok with your Dad its no wonder you can't concentrate

DK -   its such a pain isn't it?  Some people get it so easy.

Hi Misty  

Hi J&WM - sounds like your doctors appt went well good news that they're going to help you ovulate

Off back to the clinic this week sometime for my cd2 scan.

Bye for now

Jenny
xx


----------



## MistyW

Lentil -   Oh, Soupy, you are making me   too.  Sweetheart, why don't you leave work and go to the hospital and wait with your Pa?  You will feel a lot better being there, and if you can't concentrate there's really no point trying to work. Don't worry about visiting hours, the nurses will let you sit with your Dad if you are worried about him.  And you can make sure that he is eating and drinking properly and that his pillows are comfy  
DK - Try copying your message as you are typing it.  Then when the whole thing messes up you can just paste it back. Does your cousin know you are ttc?  If so, that's a bit out of order  
Reesy Roo - How are you my buddy?  
FO - That thread would be fantastic.  I know that when we had lots of BFPs on here it was hard for those that were left behind.  A separate thread makes a lot of sense.  And if you are feeling pooh at the moment, just go with it.  Don't force yourself into action if your body is telling you to slow down   It really does know best sometimes  
Hi Jenny


----------



## Lentil

Misty     again - must be time of month with OTD approaching iykwim making me extra sensitive... I cant go sweety 'cos I choose to live in Spain and he is in West Wales. I am on a deadline at work for two magazines that have to go to print next week and the flights are sporadic as its winter. Also DH is away end of this week and I just donnt know whether to get a flight tomorrow to London and get a train down to Wales and then come back before DH goes away with work (because of the furbaby's) or wait until we know test results.   

xxxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

right i've given in, now on the sofa under a blanket

going mad, just been to the loo and had a peak at my (.Y.) and   thinking i have veins showing on my nep and round the side. also have pain in my tummy TMI when i have a numder 2, same as when i ov.  

how ya jen  
len ya in spain, bet its not rainning there, hope you get a chance to get over here
fo


----------



## MistyW

Lentil - Forget work and deadlines, just go. Work really isn't important. No matter what the result is, you need to put your mind at rest and give your Pa a big old hug.  Whereabouts in Spain are you?  
FO - They sound like good signs.  Stay under the blanket.  If you are UTD, you need to rest


----------



## Fire Opal

lets hope so mist


----------



## Lentil

FO -         honey I think you are doing the right thing - stay warm and comfy. 

Mistyw - In the mountains nearest big place is Elche which is about 20 mins away and thats about 20 mins from Alicante on the Costa Blanca. 

xxx


----------



## MistyW

I used to live in Valencia, and my parents live North of Alicante!  It's a small world.
I think there's a train from Elche to Alicante airport.  You could be on a flight this afternoon!
Just go for it!


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty me ol mate,im good thanks but worried sick about scan though.how are you doing babes?  my symptoms seem to be going


----------



## JW3

Rees - when is you scan?  I bet it feels like its going really slow


----------



## MistyW

Reesy Roo -   You are going to be fine. Waiting for your first scan is bound to be making you nervous.  Are you back at work now?  Did you spit in your manager's tea?   Just keep taking your folic acid, and resting as much as you can.  Don't let anything upset you.  You've got this far, so keep rubbing your tummy and stay


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,bless ya thanks hun.

Yes back to work today,I'll try and stay positve as I can its just worrying thats all,the clinic said as long as im not in really bad pain or bleeding there not worried   
lol...felt like spitting in her tea


----------



## MistyW

That's the spirit, Reesy Roo


----------



## Rees1978

Misty   to you to x


----------



## DK

Seranch and Cu whats your testing date so cat or shelle can add it? Mines the 3rd feb! X


----------



## clomid user

dk..when is your scan hun


----------



## DK

CU Monday the 19th hun, so sadly we will miss each other  thats  shame would of liked to say hi! xx


----------



## serenfach

Ello all   How is your day going?

I'm about to leave work, go straight home and take a nice long soak in a bubble bath  

Don't know my test date yet, DK.. I'll check later Xx


----------



## clomid user

dk..hows the clomid going hun??


----------



## jude1978

Hi girls, 

I am a newb so bear with me as maybe not so familiar with forums as you all are  

I am on my second six months of clomid, this time with 1500mg each day and today is CD29. No sign whatsoever of AF apart but I am getting tonnes (TMI alert) of CM which is not typical of me. My cycles on clomid vary from 28-30 days however I just had to test yesterday and use a First Response but got a BFN! 

Is there any hope for me LOL or am I a lost cause! 

Good luck to you all and congrats to all the BFPS! I am sure I will get to know you all soon. 

Jx


----------



## Lentil

Hey Jude....sorry couldnt resist that   - welcome to the thread xxxx

Funny you mention the cm.....I have the same at the moment...?   xxx


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Jude  

Wow, 1500mg seems a very high dose, but then you've been on it before etc and I am new to it.. on my 2nd round of 50mg now.

You're in no way a lost cause, chick.. you're just hopeful and  like the rest of the girls   

Speak soon Xx


----------



## clomid user

lentil..have you tested yet or when you testing
hows your dad hun hope hes ok


----------



## serenfach

Oh and I forgot.. I think it was Cat who mentioned the Magnesium??  Just wanted to add that through my reading, I've picked up that lots of women having trouble ttc have low blood counts regarding Magnesium and Zinc. All the different articles did state though, how you're not supposed to exceed the suggested dose of either and should see a doctor before taking either supplements, especially if you are receiving fertility treatment.


----------



## jude1978

Hiya Serenfach

Noooooo 1500mg of metformin - sorry! I am on 50mg Clomid. Blimey I would explode! 50mg is bad enough!!! Oh man just the thought of what the hot flushes would be like on that dose has made me laugh!!!

Thanks and good luck to you! 

Jx


----------



## jude1978

Hi Lentil, 

It's weird - it's never been like this for me before. What CD are you on now? 

Good luck! 

Jx


----------



## Lentil

Hey Jude - (sorry again - i do have a habit of using HEY anyway I assure you). I am on CD 25 today and knicker checking and symptom spotting (or lack of them) now like a  .

Problem for me is my cycle tends to be v iregular but I ov'ed roughly 1st - 7th Jan 09!! prob need to wait 35 days to test if no AF I reckon....... xx


----------



## serenfach

lol Jude.. I'm thinking 'World's First Human Radiator' 

You and Lentil's symp [the cm] sounds promising if neither of you have experienced it before 

A big up on the  and  for Lentil and Jude!!


----------



## DK

Serenfach, Jude i am on 125mg ummmmmm!

Cu hun its going well so far thanks, dont normally start getting side effects though til CD 11+ Really only on CD6!

Lentil hun u ok?your dad ok?

How is everyone tonight?x


----------



## FlossyFly

Hi girls. I am on 150mg    
I dont think it has done any thing though except make me feel poorly for a few days. I am fine now! Temp is rubbish and I generally feel a bit dissappointed.
There is a little bit of me though that says hang in there kiddo.......its not over yet


----------



## luski

Hope every1 is well get very lost on posts as i dont get online very often

                      i'm on cd 25 & am feeling very poorly have quite alot of pain but it doesn't

                      feel like af pain it more of a intence sharp pain can any1 tell me if this is norm?

                      I bin feelin quite ill 4 over a wk now & am very confused.


                      Also am feelin a bit down in the dumps very tearfull. My sister had a baby

                      on the 21st Dec & my friend is 11wks pg & keeps goin on about how she thinks

                      i am. Last time i went 2 c her (a wk ago) she got her babies 'R' us catalog out

                      4 us 2 look at 2 c wot we could "both" get when r babies arive. I no she means

                      well but it breaks my heart 2 c stuff like that knowin i cant get it & mite never b

                      able 2. She is always sayin i'm pg even when i no i am not. I no she just stayin  

                      but after 11yrs of heartache i dont think i can keep ploddin on with a happy face 4 every1

                      anymore. 


                      sorry 4 the maon but if i say it 2 any1 else they think i'm just bein nasty & jealous. When any1

                      says about them havin babies i just smile till i get home which is when the tears start. My friend

                      although i no she doesn't mean 2 keeps rubbin it in my face wot can i do? ? ?



                      sorry once again 


                      Tammy


----------



## Lentil

Tammy sweety - I really feel for you. I think you should talk to your friend and ask her to try and understand that you are going through a tough time. She sounds like she really cares about you.    

Hi all - hope you all OK xxxxxx


----------



## luski

I've tried 2 explain 2 her but she is convinced that clomid is a miracle drug

                      & just says 2 me i wouldn't of bin given it if it wasn't goin 2 work.


----------



## clomid user

luski..i think you have a good friend there hun   but i no how you feel i always get its your turn this month,then i get a bfn
i think you have to just put her straight....just tell her how it is..and how your feeling..also tell her everytime she gets your hopes up there let down again...im sure if shes a good friend she will understand...
as for the pain clomid does cause all sorts of abnormal pain...but im going to sound like your friend now   i dont remember getting sharp pains near af time...i used to get sharp pains when i was pregnant with my 2....but if its really sharp and causes alot of pain then it could be a cyst you should go to your gyne or doctor...but maybe do a test first in a few days...and if its a bfn i would get a scan done cos if its a cyst then you probley should have a month off clomid and wait for it to go down...thats wot i did hun...

i really do feel for you but you have to tell your friend...keep positive..you have to...its the only way you get any wear in life


----------



## JW3

Morning girls

Luski   , I have a friend thats a bit like that and have decided to sit down and have a word with her because every time me or DH see her or her husband they are asking us if we are pregnant - grrrrrr if they ask us again I'm going to smack them.  I really hope it works for you soon so you don't have to go through this heartache anymore.

Hi Jude - welcome to the thread

Seems to me that the other people in our lives don't know enough about infertility and don't realise you have to be realistic sometimes about the chances.  Took my Mum to one of my scans and the registrar could see she was getting excited so she was very clear about the fact that even if the clomid makes you ovulate not everyone ends up pregnant.  This helped with my mum she has backed off a lot now.

On CD1 now so back at the hospital tomorrow for a scan and probably some more clomid, going to phone them to book in now

Hello everyone I've missed and best wishes

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Good monring jenny, sorry to hear AF got you hun!   Let us know when your booked in for your scan!

Good monring every other lovely lady 

How are we all today? x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning all, haven't done personals as no-one seems to reply to them!   think maybe am bit emotional at mo and super sensitive!

      

Well my temp has finally gone up a bit and if yesterday is anything to go by I ov'd yesterday, which would've been cd18. Is this too late? I have a 15 day luteal phase but had heard late ov means womb lining too old?

Any thoughts would be great! 

   to EVERYONE!

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

Morning Ladies   

Jennyw - you were brave taking your Mum to scan! I wouldnt be able to as I just know my Mum would get all carried away! 

DK- Morning hon - How you doing?

JWMum - I have never heard that before about womb lining being too old  

Well we will get the results from my Dads tests today and know whats going on  and what they can do to put him right.    they can sort him out soon.

Symptom watch for me today is:

DH telling me how shattered I look (and I have make up on so that cant be a good look!  )
BACKACHE like a demon - low down.
A feeling like a band across my abdomen occasionally.
I thought my nips looked brown rather than pink - maybe just   imagining it.
Feel slightly sicky and lightheaded but thats probably worry.

Hope you all have a good day today! Who is left to test in January with me? Anyone around 21st? I think I will delay until then XXXX


----------



## DK

Your having a me day lol i thought that the other day and the ladies with personal, its just gone very quiet in here...       

How are you JWM...

Good monring lentil hun how are you Make sure you let us know on your dads results if you can! and want to hun!   for you all!   about your signs thoug hun! xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi Lentil, 

    for ur dad's results hon  

I am due to test on cd27 so still jan!

My nips went brown with my 1st pg so that's a really good sign!

U gonna hold out til td or crack early  

I'm good ta dk , , , it is quiet isn't it!

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

JWM - I will hold out as the longer I live in blissful ignorance the long that I am pupo and I can stay positive!!! Problem is that I have had a 54 day cycle before and cracked at CD46 to be v dissapointed with a BFN......I would love to see two lines on an HPT you know...... xxx When is CD27 for you?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Lentil, sorry that was a blonde moment  

Due to test on 27 jan, am cd 18 now but only ov'd yest and have 15 day luteal phase! Gutted ov'd late as u kinda get set up emotionally for each stage of the cycle if u know what I mean?  

So how long ago did u ov? u gonna test 14dpo?

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

Hi sweety - EWCM from 31st - 7th Jan   - so I figure 14 days later takes me to 21st - what you reckon? x


----------



## DK

Lentil/jwm ladies sorry i prob going sound thick now, but i check my cm and cant tel diff, i know when its sticky but whats diff between creamy and EW? x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi DK hon  

EW is when it is clear (or sometimes a bit streaky) and will stretch easily between thumb and finger.

Literally looks like ew!
XX Nik


----------



## DK

creamy is like lotion?

Well Ew sounds like Sticky is that wrong? 

Sorry if i sound thick!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi hon, sticky is not clear and breaks when u try to stretch it. Ew should stretch really well . . . sometimes inches!

And ur not thick!


----------



## clomid user

hi everybody..it is very quiet 
it must be the january blues 
i think it takes every1 time to ajust after crimbo 
it does me anyway...ive still got my christmas tree up   
hi dk,lentil,j&wm and everybody else how are you all today


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi cu . .. 
I am ok hon how ru?   

Think ov'd yest or day before as temp gone up FINALLY! What u think?

XX Nik


----------



## DK

Hi cu hun how are you today? x


----------



## MistyW

Morning girls
Just had my blood taken again. They need to check that the pregnancy has disappeared now, and nothing is lurking anywhere it shouldn't be   YUK!
JAWM - I think you missed my message several pages back... about the Evening Primrose and the Flax Seed.  Thanks for the information and offering to list the vits.  Serenfach has done a brilliant job of that already.  However, do you know what the theory is for taking EP first half of cycle and Flaxseed after ovulation?  I'm just nosy   Also, I asked about that book, because I looked on her website but she had 2 books available.  Would you recommend the guide to getting preggers?
Secondly - what makes you think you ov'd cd18?  My interpretation of your chart is that you ov'd day 16. Now I ov'd day 16 last cycle but it didn't seem to stop me getting UTD.  I don't think it really matters as long as you BMS at the right time    
Lentil - I've been worried about you and your Pa   I hope the results are good today, and he's back home in Wales very soon  
Jude - Welcome.  Hope to get to know you better  
Jenny - Sorry to hear you're at the start of another round of scans and Clomid.  Hope things go well this month x
DK - The Bible says that when you are checking your cm, you shouldn't look at it to begin with.  You should roll it between your fingers to get an idea of the texture and stringiness.  YUK! I know, it's horrible the things we chat about.
CU - It has been so quiet on here. Let's get the momentum going again girls.  We were in the midst of a BFP epidemic, let's hope that we can still get infected  
Luski - That's a shame about your friend.  She undoubtedly thinks that she is helping.  Try not to let her over eagerness upset you  
FO - How's your tooth today?  Are you still under your blanket?
Love to everybody, especially our lovely UTDers.  Hope you are all feeling snuggly and warm xxx


----------



## MistyW

PS - Flossy Fly - I think your chart is looking good, but you haven't updated it for a couple of days.  Come on, missus!  We want to have a nosy   x


----------



## Lentil

Thanks Misty sweety.



DK said:


> creamy is like lotion?
> 
> Well Ew sounds like Sticky is that wrong?
> 
> Sorry if i sound thick!


Hi DK - EW means Egg White so when it is consistency of egg white that signals the most fertile time is here/approaching. 
Like Misty says - what lovely topics!!  I had EW for 7 days roughly - normally only 2 or so on a non medicated cycle and last couple of days its now sort of like lotion... 
Hi Jimmy Jamster xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi misty . . .I did miss ur post hon many apologies! The thinking behind not taking ep after ov is that it can cause uterine contractions which are to be avoided if a beanie is trying to implant! 

I only thought yest for ov as i was at my most uncomfortable then, though i would agree with u going by temps. Expecting ff to put it in between as it normally says i ov day AFTER temp drop, even though the help pages say drop is day of ov ?!?!     

I also take chromium by the way! Supposed to help


----------



## JW3

Hi,

DK - thanks hun, my scan is at 8.40am tomorrow.  Hope you figure out the cm, I don't get it either and I've given up - don't want to spend that long looking at it yuk

Hi J&WM - you are so good with the personals, don't know how you do it.  Never mean to miss anyone just don't get chance but am always thinking of all the girls on here.  Here is a hug for you   . Hope this is your month  

Misty - do you get your blood test results today then or do you have to wait?  Really hope you get bfp soon and it sticks  

Hi CU, Lentil

FO - where are you, hope you are ok?  Are you finding things better without the shop?  

I don't know about anyone else but I work full time and thats a lot of hours maybe 40 plus a week and I am studying on top so my life is just mental.  I'm sure I'm going really dizzy from it today keep forgetting what day it is and last night had some really weird dreams and woke up DH shouting his name in my sleep - that's a new one?  (at least it was his name I was shouting!)

Hope everyone has a good day,

Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya ladies

Jen, so glad to not have the worry of the shop as still finding mornings hard, couldn't do a 40hr week anymore, how do you do it 

Misty, tooth still giving me jip   been good this am and not been lazy  

Nik   for ov looking good, i oved v late the first month on clomid so think its ok, as long as you have up to 18 days high temp ya ok. 

Len,   for good news about ya dad, and as for CM i had a rumage when having a shower   and its like white creamy lotion, and cervic is very high   hoe thats a good sign, also having little sharp pains in my v bloated tummy and a few af pains, very had this before at this time.

How's you DK and CU, soz if missed anyone

well off to the shops in a bit soz will be on and off today

fo


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone

Just a quick point on the personals, I do read EVERY post on this thread so I am thinking of you all.

I just wanted to post a link to another site which may be interesting to anyone that would like to know what EWCM and your cervix looks like as, unless you're VERY close with your friends, none of us ladies really know what our cervix and cervical mucuses should look like.

Please note that the site is a bit TMI and isn't suitable to look at on the work PC as it has images of the cervix in all it's glory from the start.

If you're not too squeamish it is a really interesting site.

*You have been warned:*

http://beautifulcervix.com/

/links


----------



## Fire Opal

OH my god Bel well thats an eye opener, very interesting but has made me feel a bit sick

fo


----------



## Lentil

erm ...wow - that was an eye opener...I wonder what sort of lense she uses!  

Well it was interesting I have to say - It has made me realise I am probably going to get AF after all! Whats with the backache though Had it pretty much since ovulation now


----------



## Fire Opal

how does she get it up there with nothing getting on the lense  

fo


----------



## knikki

Hi girlies,

Long time no see.  I am finally back from my holidays and caught up in work etc.

Needless, to say I haven’t managed to read the 200 pages or so I missed over the last 20 days, but the few things I have caught up on:

Misty – so sorry to hear to hear your news.  Big hugs.

Rees – congrats hun.  I know we have spoken, but just wanted to say congrats.

Cat – Big congrats to you too hun.

Fo – how are you doing?  Still feeling blue?

Pods – so nice to see you back with us hun.

TK, Bubs, Harmony, CU, FF, JWM, Jenny and everyone I else I have no doubt missed.  Hello!!

I have some news of my own.  As most of you know I was due to start IVF as soon as I got back off holiday, but I am very pleased to tell you that I finally got my   while I was in Thailand.
I have been for a scan today and all is well with little so far.  Fingers crossed it stays like that.  So I am 6 weeks and 1 day.
Those of you who know my circumstances will know that its a proper little miracle.

So it was yet another Christmas/New year  !!!

N x


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Does anybody on here take Agnus Castus?
JAWM - Thanks for that info.  Is it worth buying that book by Zita West? Yep, I'm not entirely sure that the online charting site gets it right.  If you do get a drop before the upward shift, that's usually the sign that you've ovulated.  It's caused by a surge in oestrogen I think (sorry, lost the ability to spell?!)  Anyways, I think the cm is the best indicator and then I use the temps to confirm in my mind that I have ov'd.  Hmmm, Chromium eh?  I'm going to add that to my list of things to investigate.
Jenny -   What on earth were you dreaming about   I guess you're a lot younger than me.  I couldn't do those hours and study on top of that.  I'd be zombified.
FO - Don't want to get your hopes up again, but AF pains at this stage in your cycle is a really good sign  
Bellini - I've just eaten, so I'll look at that website a little bit later on.  Thanks for posting, honey.  The things we have to do to try to get UTD     Although, I am too scared to rummage around quite that far up  
OMG OMG OMG OMG Nik Nak!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS
            
That's brilliant news!!!! Keep us posted    
Well girls, it's official.  We're back in the midst of a BFP epidemic.
Quick Nik Nak, rub the screen for us.  Serenfach!!! Get your elbow out, girl


----------



## knikki

Screen rubbed honey!!


----------



## Fire Opal

OH MY GOD NIK

what a welcome back          
how fab to find out while on ya hols, so happy for ya  

i'm doing ok, we're due to start ivf in March so fingers crossed we don't have to like you,

fo


----------



## MistyW

Yippeeee!!!!
I felt the power surging through the screen and into my ovaries  
How was Thailand?


----------



## knikki

Thanks Fo.  Am so glad we dont have to go through the ivf process right at this moment, but they have really high success rates.
Glad you have got a date - at least you know you are moving on with your journey, and fingers crossed you are pg before then.

Misty - Thailand was great thanks.  We stayed in the middle of nowhere in mad places with no facilities, but all was fine.

Just realised I missed TK and DK from my hellos before.  Hope you are both doing okay.

N x


----------



## Fire Opal

its offical i am   just runned my laptop on my tummy   totally bonkers

just blow my nose and i made me have a real pain in my tummy, god looking for any signs   

going to friends for a meal tonight who had 7 years of ttc and have a 2 year old and she is pg again, she only had 3 periods last year    good timing
once i told her we were going for ivf she said why don't both of you come round and have a meal and if you want to talk about it you can, she's so sweet

well off out for a bit now so caught up later
congrates again Nik Brill news

fo


----------



## Lentil

Hi Nik - we have never spoken before and I dont know your circumstances but huge congrats sweety!! That must be amazing and I have to say it does seem to happen naturally out of the blue quite a lot on FF - there is hope for us all eh!? xxx


----------



## knikki

Lentil - There's definitely hope for all of us, if I can get pg.
It's hard to beleive how depressed and practically suicidal I was mid-December and I was pg all along.

xx


----------



## Bellini

Just wanted to send knikki a huge CONGRATULATIONS  on your pregnancy.

Good luck to you.

We went to Thailand on our honeymoon. We had a fabulous time. It's somewhere I really recommend to everyone (although we didn't rough it!).


----------



## DK

Yay knikki thats fantastic news huge congrats hunni!

                              

Sorry think i got bit carried away! Woo hoo!

Yes you did miss me off the personal but il let it go this once lol!!!!!

Woo hoo! x


----------



## knikki

Thanks Bellini and DK!!

I love Thailand too Bellini.  My second visit - best place in the world, I think.


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon girlies,

How are we all!??

Hey Nic Nak, congratulations to you again as we have already spoken.


----------



## MistyW

Hi Reesy Roo
Are you looking forward to your scan tomorrow?  Make sure you drop by and let us know how it goes


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty hun,im soooooo nervous but excited hun.are you ok?


----------



## MistyW

Hope you get twins  
I'm fine sweetheart, still excited for you


----------



## Rees1978

bless ya   i look huge


----------



## JW3

Knikki - that is fabulous news - congratulations hun, praying for a good 9 months for you   , bet your glad you don't have to go through that IVF now.          

Rees - good luck for tomorrow will be thinking about you

FO - I am rubbing the screen too, lets hope its us this month    

Misty - there was a girl on the Yorkshire thread taking Agnus Castus and she really reckoned it helped.  You won't believe it but I dreamed that someone had broken in the house and was stealing our plates from the kitchen?  Yep the ones that were probably £1 from Ikea, not the tv or the stereo or anything - what do you reckon that means?

Off for reflexology again tonight, not sure whether anyone else is having this but I find it helps.  Last month I ov'd without the clomid - but I suppose it couldv'e been some clomid still in my system.

When we go for cd2 scan tomorrow we are going to ask lots of questions about how likely clomid is to work for us with my poor womb lining and the part blocked tube, see what they have to say.

Hi everyone else,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

KNIKKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRAULTATIONS HONEY!                      Here's wishing u a very happy and healthy 9 months!

Jen . . thanks for ur lovely message, good to get lovely   like that makes me hope again. Going through a bit of a 'it's never gonna work ' stage again . . . .must snap out of it!

Len - -any news on ur dad hon?      it's good news. Your bachache could be a the corpus luteum cyst . . I've been told it can happen and also that it could be ligament stretching in early pg so fingers crossed 4 u   

Hi Bellini, will have a peek AFTER dinner  

Jenny - - - dreaming about plates eh ? ? ? Can think of nicer things to dream of     Can u take Agnus Castus with clomid?I was going to but for some reason got it in my head it can counteract the clomid. . . they kinda cancel each other out ?!?!?! Any ideas? 

Misty - - Yeah I really rate the book. Another thing is that her website sells supplements which contain EVERYTHING she rec's for ttc. They're about £20 a month but I reckon I spend more than that buying them individually! 

FO - -thanks for ur message hon . . . ur temps r looking lovely!     

DK - -couldn't get back on msn hon sorry! Hope ur day been good?  

Hey Rees - -   how ru? Excited about tomorrow hon? It'll be fine    

TK - how ru stranger? Hi Cat and Shelle and anyone else I've missed, just gone through this afternoons posts so not ignoring anyone!

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

Jenny - good luck with scan tomorrow sweety. Pineapple juice (fresh) and brazil nuts (5 a day) are the order of the day for womb lining as they have lots of selenium which is important for that.

JWM - I hope its ligaments sweety!   Still waiting for news from my Dads specialist - apart from him having had more blood taken and being told he has to have a heart x ray next thats all we know. My eldest (half) sister and my Mum are with him waiting for news at the moment. I really do keep wondering if that s why I look and feel crap!? v tempted to buy an HPT tomorrow as its our 3rd wedding anniversary and we could all do with some good news - my dad would be so thrilled. I did promise myself I would wait an extra week but I think even if it is - ive I still have another week of hope if   doesnt show.... sorry - might change my name to rambler!! 

xxx to all xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

I have been told by someone that has done holistic courses that your shouldn't take Agnus Catus with any hormonal therapies like clomid


----------



## FlossyFly

Just read everyone post but I will apologise for the lack of full personal messages 

MIsty - I hve updated my chart but my temp went down today and was low yesterday. I am not sleeping well at the mo and keep waking up so I don't know how accurate they are. I don't think anything is happening yet but then again my ticker says I have 6 days yet so still time I guess.

Knikki - [fly] Congrats [/fly]

Hello to everyone and stay


----------



## serenfach

Bejesus! We back at the start of a BFP epidemic again? Bring it on!!!! Woohoo!

Just FYI Misty, I have screen burn on my elbow   How's your belly, FO? lol

Knikki.. never spoke with you before, but what the hell.. *WELL DONE * and MANY congrats to you!    

No time to back all that far, so tell me.. how is your Dad, Lentil?

Jenny.. let me know how tomorrow goes [good luck] as I have very similar issues to you, so I am interested in what they tell you.

How is everyone else doing today??


----------



## serenfach

Ello??  I am in work all day and can barely get here.. when I get home and come by, it seems no one is around


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey Ladies

SF - Same happens with me.  I log on around this time and there has been so much going on during the day.  Hope you are OK and that your healthy eating is going to plan.

Knikki - sent you a PM but just want to say again CONGRATULATIONS!

Jenny - good luck with the scan and everything tomorrow.  If you ever want to meet up and chat then just let me know. 

FO - I also think things are looking good for you this month.  

J&WM - Just wanted to add that I reckon you o'd on day 16.

Lentil - things are looking good for you too.  Hope you get that bfp if you test tomorrow    Hope your dad is OK.  

A big   to everyone else.  Sorry no time to read that far back.  I hope I haven't missed anything major.   

Gotta go place a line of burgers from the living room to the bedroom to cajole DH upstairs for it is time for some loving.  Got a pos on the opk just now.  Attack!   

Using any body part rub the screen now!


----------



## serenfach

Hey, J9   Go get him, tiger


----------



## DK

Lol J9 u go girl 

serenfach how are you hun not spoke in a while! x  

FF hows u this evening hun?x  

Cu, shelle, Lentil, Tk,rees, jenny, jwm, Fo, misty, kniiki,  xxxxxx for you all


----------



## FlossyFly

I dont get on till after work and I have to read all the posts left. I cant keep up with it. 
I am ok thanks DK. keep gettin twinges in my side. Its always the same side and the same place and the same pain. I never used to get it before I started the clomid. DH is on the late shift this week so I have the house to myself for a few hours. He has been really good this month and has been very keen to keep up the BMS every other day lol. Have to stay   just in case lol


----------



## serenfach

Oh, ello DK  I was starting to give up hope of any life here lol. I'm ok, thanks.. you?? 

I feel a little different today, well, past couple of days actually. For the first time in a VERY long time, I dare say........  I'm feeling............................ the baby vibe!!!!      

Maybe it's all the great BFP stories that keep coming here, I dunno.. but I am soaking it ALL up and feeling tip top   I'm not due to test until Feb 8th - we cycle buddies again?? 

Hiya Floss   When do you test??


----------



## FlossyFly

Hey Serenfach. Am only half way through my cycle so I have another 19 days to go lol
Glad to see your feeling more positive. was beginning to think you had lost faith


----------



## serenfach

Floss  Never! lol

Nah, some days I struggle beyond words, but for the most part I stay pretty upbeat and . I always used to have 'downer days' but they seem so much worse on Clomid - it takes me longer to shuffle myself out of them etc. Looking back on last month, despite what the nurse said, I think I ov from my right side [side with pco/blocked tube] because I had pains/twinges in that ovary from the word go.. never really felt it like that, in my left. So I think I might be feeling even more pos because it should be the lefty that gets her turn this month! 

19 days.. that'll fly by, chick


----------



## FlossyFly

I just hope it flys by and ends on a positive note. Reason 1.....because it would be great and reason 2....because I could start my maternity leave at the start of the new school year lol......could have summer hols off before officially starting mat leave  
What I wish I had is a display somewhere on my body that gives me hormone etc levels lol I think if I could do my own monitoring it would be more use than relying in the hospital who quite franklly are a bit useless.....


----------



## serenfach

You're not on your own, Floss.. my hospital isn't too hot, either. I read all over the place how some women have monthly scans and/or D1 blood tests and/or D21 blood tests. I had a scan on D12 of my first round of Clomid.. and that was that! Basically, I was told to go away until I finsihed my 3rd/final round of Clomid and then "give us a call"  Yeah, err.. cheers for that, ya numpty! lol  [ps - I don't quite know what a 'numpty' is, but it's fitting hehe]

I think I'm going to call my docs to ask them to do my D21 bloods this month. Apparently, if you ask your clinic to scan on D12 again, they will. Shouldn't have to ask though, really.. it doesn't make you feel very well looked after etc. I'm petrified of OHSS happening to my left ovary, because it's the only one I have that works! I was told it can be dangerous, but then I was told that standing on my head after bms would get me pregnant. Hmm.. a bazzillion headaches later.... lol


----------



## DK

Hi FF and serenfach  Im am ok thanks ladies! You both ok?       x 

serenfach thats so           lol x


----------



## FlossyFly

Hey Ser, I have 21 day bloods but I am not going to do them on day 21. Instead I am going to decide when to do them based on my temp chart, if at all. I have 3 more lots of clomid and 2 blood test sheets so I am going to take charge because the hospital certainly aren't. They never have! I f I have no luck soon then I am going to make noises about scans. I need to know whats going on......like you I do a lot of research and I know what feels like more than the doctors sometimes. 

Hi DK i didnt realise it was you in the chat room cause your user name was a bit different


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Ladies,
Just popped on for a bit this evening.  Hope everone is ok.

With regards to scans, some NHS hospitals offer them, some don't.  Basically, it seems that the Fertility Clinic is the very poor relation in the NHS family, so a lot of the time your con/Dr will have their hands tied as to what they can offer.  I ended up paying for a couple of cycles scanned privately and it gave me very useful info (I was ovulating on clomid), but wont help you get that BFP any quicker, unfortunately, so don't feel like you are missing out.  

My con advised LH surge pee sticks (although not suitable for everyone) and I did get progesterone tests, but he advised me to do those 7 days after I saw a surge on the pee stick - it worked very well for me.  Floss, so long as you know what you're doing with charting, it can be a better idea for you to decide when to get the blood test done, otherwise they keep telling you you aren't ovulating when you are, just not when they expect you to!  

Seren, speak nicely to your GP and ask for progesterone (day 21) bloods.

And finally, please lobby your MP about the NHS offering for fertility treatment in your area, keep the pressure on!  If you take the time to discuss it with your clinic you will probably find that they have to fight to keep the provision you have.

Hi DK

PoDdy


----------



## serenfach

After reading you, FO and Pod, you've helped me make my mind up - I'm going to start charting tomorrow morning 
I agree wholeheartedly with taking control, yourself - it's the best way. I wake at all hours.. always been a 'messy sleeper', so I don't know if it will work for me or not. I can but try! 

Off to watch some tv and then beddy byes. Night all.. sleep well!


----------



## FlossyFly

Yeah.......you go girl


----------



## knikki

Thank you for all of your kind wishes girls - I really appreciate it.


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Youl be surprised kniki i am am hun, it seems, you, rees and TK, all got your BFP the month coming off Clomid!       Maybe i need to come off it lol!

How is everyone this morning? x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies!

Well my chart is FINALLY showing ov cd17     , though as chatted about yest my temp seems to indicate sun which was cd16. Don't care am just THRILLED I have ov'd after being poorly, antibiotics and mucking up my dose!  

DK - Morning hon  

will scan through the posts I missed yest and try to cover it all but there's so much it's blurring  

Lentil -   HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HONEY!   Did you buy a test? Should think it's reliable as long as at least 12dpo for first response? Good luck and have a lovely day   Any news on dad? 

Shellebell - -thanks for your help with clomid and agnus castus. I think I'll hold off until on couple of clomid free months! Can I still stay on the board as only temporary not taking it while getting referred for pcos treatment? Still ttc though!

FF - Hope ur ok hon? Yeah not sleepin well can afftect ur chart a lot hon so don't worry too much     I know it's easier said than done though!   I too am hoping this month or next for  to tie in with school hols starting. Would mean an extra 6 wks off before maternity leave started! Now that would just be too lucky eh!?!?       for us both on that one  

Hey J9 how ru today?

Cat, TK and Reesy how r all the UTD ladies   Well I hope   Reesy roo . . good luck with scan  

Misty - - how ru this morning honey?      

Seren  - glad ur feeling   hon it'll rub off on me   How'd u get on with charting hon?

Jenny and Sarah and PoDdy and Harm  

Anyone else I haven't mentioned it's only cos you haven't posted on last couple of pages so HI!


----------



## DK

Morning Jwm how u hun?  So glad your chart has changed  see i said to you cd17  Getting good now, look at me lol! x  

Lentil hun i have not read back but happy anni not sure if was yest or today but have a great day!      How is your dad? x

Jenny how u get on with your scan x

Rees good luck with your scan today, let us know how u get on and how many beanies etc there is  xx  ..

Fo how u feeling today?? x  

Normally at this point it fails and i get annoyed as it dont send and took me ages to write lol!

Hi to all the other lovely ladies! XXX


----------



## Lentil

Hi Ladies- Thank you all for your well wishes for my Dad     .

Latest from Hospital is that the liver is OK IE they havent found anything untoward attacking it which is a massive relief. But he has fluid around the liver which is what has caused it to be enlarged, around the heart, the rh side of his heart is sluggish (he had a heart valve replaced on the left hand side in mid November), fluid around his stomach and swollen legs and ankles still. They have said it must be an infection from the heart op and they are doing more scans and things today to look more closely at the heart and see if they can locate the area it started in so they know how to treat him. I am very very relieved. My Aunty died in November and for a few months prior had v swollen legs and ankles and was v poorly due to lymph cancer so you can probably understand why I was panicking a bit. 

JWM - Legendary personals sweety!
Serfach -  sorry want on last night - we went to Ikea! 
DK - How are you sweety? My last one didnt send and it crashed so I know how you feel! Good point re the BFP's being the month off Clomid...how weird! 
Rees - have a wonderful scan x
Jimmy - Hiya - hope you are OK.
Hey Jenny - how you doing?
Jude, Cat, TK, Poddy, Misty - anyone I have missed please forgive me!?

I feel totally normal today - maybe the sicky feeling was stress related after all! ho  hum - I am tempted to buy and HPT and see if we can get good news - what a wonderful anniversary present that would be  . DH bought a beautiful Bonsai tree for our anniversary - its about 3 feet tall! bless him.

Bye for now ladies - hope you all have a fab day. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Lentil,

Hi honey, glad tests so far are ok     Fingers crossed they'll get to the bottom of it and get it sorted soon. Totally understand why ur panicking hon        all will be ok.

With regarsds to hpt. . . . when did u ov? May well be worth testing   Do you have any symptoms?

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

JWM - WELLLLLLLLL - Ref when I ov'ed ....Sometime from 31st Dec - 7th Jan   - I think I must have had a couple of follies as normally only get mild ov signs for 2 days roughly - this was v similar to when I have had the stimms drugs just prior to EC when we did our ICSI's. I just feel normal today   xxx


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
Lentil - Glad you are feeling more   and the news from the hospital sounds promising   You had me worried, especially being so far away  
Somebody bought me a Bonsai Tree once, but I'm afraid I'm not very good with plants.  The leaves starting dropping off, and in the end I had to give it away to somebody who would look after it properly  
Serenfach and Flossy Fly - Glad you two are taking control of things.  Flossy - as soon as you said you were only half way through your cycle, I wondered why on earth the hospital did your prog on Day 21.  It's like they just can't think outside the box  
JAWM - Oooh, your chart is looking spectacular.  Hope mine does something similar this month. 
Reesy Roo - I'll be lurking around here, waiting for news of your scan.  Hope everything went well  
DK - Remember to always copy what you write before trying to post.  Saves me going   
Podsy - Hello missus.  Good idea about the lobbying.  I'll have go when I've got my fighting spirit back  
J9 - We keep missing each other.  Hope you're having a good day  
Cat - How's your tum?  
Hello to everybody else xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Lentil    If 31st then 14dpo! If 7th then 7dpo  . . . . I would risk a first response IF i thought it was earlier rather than later? But that's cos I am a peeonastickaholic     Do you chart hon?

Misty . . . thanks for ur message it really made me more   as I keep thinking neg cos I ov'd late! Mind you considering have ov'd and didn't miss a   since cd 6   I can safely say we can do no more this month! God I just want this ttc to be over but can't quite believe it ever will be . . . get so stuck into ttc and cycle monitoring that I can't believe I'll ever get a  again. Must think   I know. I hope ur chart does what it should too and that u get ur  VERY soon!

In fact wouldn't it be gr8 if we had to change the title of the board to ' WE DID IT!' as EVERYONE got their bfp NOW NOW NOW! 

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

Thanks Misty - It is all a lot better than it was yesterday! I have a little bonsai that somehow has managed to suvive me looking after it for last 2 years so there is some hope for this one - I am not v good with house plants though  

JWM - Thats what I figured re the dates and thus why I am tempted. 

I did go into a carpenters yesterday and there was a glue smell - I didnt feel too bad in there but when I came out I felt as sick as a dog for 10 mins. Maybe thats normal though and again I am looking for signs too hard! I will pop to chemist later and get an HPT I have decided....Not sure they do early ones here (Spain) but will see what they have and just go for it! some people test and 12 dpo and get a result so if I take it that I ov'ed half way throug those dates it might show up this early if i am PG xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi Hon, they MUST do early tests over there hon . . . . am on tenterhooks now! We are having a run of  so I am crossing everything that u get one too!


----------



## DK

Good morning misty hun you ok? Have you had the results of your beta tests yet?Or you not worrying bout them?

Lentil anni is today??woo Hoo  Have a lovely day hun..    Glad your dad is ok hun keep us posted wont you!
Spain surely will do First response or clearblue?first respinse is good as some of them now can be used up to 6days before your AF so go buy one missy lol we want to know!   This is your month lentil! 

I had a feeeling feb was my month(as thats the month i found out i was preg with jack) but now im not sure!   i guess but just dont fill it!

CU where are you hun?not spoken in days!   miss you!

Jwm Where u gone hun log back onto msn please  xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

hope ya all doing ok
Len glad news on ya dad isn't bad
JWM yipee you have a line  
 to all 

only woke up at 10   sleeping really well at the mo, and finding it hard to wake up and get going
well must get sorted as having my hair cut at 12.30, felt it might give me a boost.

fo






ha


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

FO - - thanks for looking at my chart . . . . .it put my in a really good mood when took temp this morning   Really thought this month was gonna be a washout!   it's not!

Had a peek at ur chart and all looking mighty fine! shame we not testing same day anymore . . . .damn ovaries taking their time this month  

I'm gonna test 12dpo IF my temp hasn't dropped so I make that the 23rd. My temp always drops on 12dpo ready for af on 15 or 16 dpo. So AF due at latest 26 / 27th Jan.

When u testing hon?

XX Nik


----------



## Bellini

Hiya everyone

Well the bonkathon started last night - day 7.  

Woke up stupidly early (6am) after a terrible night's sleep.  Had terrible vivid nightmares. (clomid).  Went back to bed and woke up at 8.30 - oops. Felt a little nauseus so am working from home today. Feel quite tired too which I think is just the hormones and also my thyroid.

Anyway, poor Mr Bellini is going to get jumped on every other day.  I'll try and post up my BBT cycles but not sure how you do that on here.

Love to all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## DK

I agree fo with jwm Your chart is looking good hun!   it happens this month for you so you dont have to have IVF...   Keep us posted wont you hun!

Bellini hi hun, your a day behind me im on day 8 today, starting to get pains in ov which is weird for me as i normally dont get anything til normally about CD11 So maybe its working?maybe its not! We are having lots of BS to this month  Had nother great night last night  x


----------



## Bellini

DK - sorry today is day 8 so we're exactly the same !!  

How do I post my BBT chart on here? is there charting options on Fertility Friends?


----------



## DK

Bel: You paste and copy it into your signature box, Woo hoo another cycle buddy   Serenach and CU are our cycle buddys to  Its good to have cycle buddies! 

xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

hi Nik

think i'll test on the 20th but know i will crack and do them to really  
just need to wake up a bit, have no energy and no va va voom to do any thing,

just book our blood tests for hiv and hep b for our IVF    

cheers DK lets hope so, last month i didn't ov and this month is dif from the others as had a mega dip  

fo


----------



## JW3

Just a quick update post

Well today is cd2 and I went for my scan and started on the next round of clomid.  These were the questions I asked and the answers I got,

1. Is my DH doing too much exercise? (3*90min weight training sessions and 2*squash or tennis a week).  The answer was no and no need to do another SA
2. What realistically are the chances of the clomid working based on last months results?  They actually said that last month was near on perfect even though the womb lining was bad and the egg was on the dodgy tube side so they still thought it would work.  Also they said with the build up of clomid in the system they thought there was more chance of it working for me in the later months (maybe this is because I might get 2 follicles with one on the good side      because before they've said if you get 2 that would be great)

Is anyone else just taking their clomid now?  Any cycle buddies out there?  going in next Wed for the next scan.

Prmoise will do personals next time not in a very chatty mood now as still a bit upset, but just have to keep going with it all.

Jenny


----------



## Fire Opal

I'm back

Hair cut done, short bob, made me feel much better 
just off to cook Hungarian Goulash for dh, takes 2hrs in the oven   so best get to it.

feel up deat today, went in to see my old shop landlord, he runs the post office and news agents,
he's v short staffed at the mo and asked if i might like to train up and work the odd morning or hour when need,
would be fun i think, get to see all my old customers in the village, also he's letting me put one of my display cases in the shop and sell my jewellery, so have all my stock over the table and doinf new stock lists, should get it sorted for saturday, given me a bit of a boost, less self pitty  

hope ya all ok, not usre whos about ?
off to cook

Fo


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
Jenny -   Sorry you're feeling upset, Jen.  It sounds like good news to me though... if the egg was on the dodgy side last month, doesn't it mean that it will be on the good side this month?  And if last cycle was near on perfect, and you've been eating all those brazil nuts you just never know   I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you   I really   this is your month x
FO - You're so brave having a short bob.  I've been wanting to cut my hair for ages but am scared, I keep telling myself that I'll do it when we have kids so I don't get sick in it    Are you still having those AF type pains?
Dk - Hiya DK.  Your theory about February could be right.  I do believe that sometimes things happen in cycles   I hope you get your BFP soon, and get a little bro or sis for cutie Jack   Thanks for asking about the bloods. They're not ready yet. Will phone again now!
JAWM - Don't worry about ov'ing late.  Look at my chart last month (you have to scroll down below this month's).  I ov'd on day 17 and it didn't stop my getting UTD, so stay   It can and will happen     Wow, BMS every day!!! It makes me tired just thinking about it   And I love your idea about changing the name of the board to 'WE DID IT!!!'    let it happen for all of us, and sooner rather than later, before we all go even more     PS I still think you ov'd day 16  
Lentil Soupy - Do you speak Spanish?  I'm sure they have early hpt out there, I think in many ways Spain is more advanced than over here.     for your BFP xxx
Bellini - Come on, missus.  Post your chart up so that we can have a nosy   
Reesy Roo - Have you taken the day off work?  I hope the scan went well.  Please let us know as soon as you log on   
Love to everybody else xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon girls how are you doing?

hIYA J&WM - CONGRATULATONS you have Ov'd   How are you anyway?xx

Hey Misty thanks for asking about me,Yes I have a days holiday today. My scan was all good hun thanks,all as it should be for 7 weeks with heartbeat so happy and feel loads better now i could not sleep a wink last night worrying about it,how are you babes today?

Hiya FO,DK,Knikki,Bellini,Jen all all you other lovely ladies.


----------



## MistyW

Reesy Roo -       CONGRATULATIONS!!!  That's fantastic news    Do you have to wait now until the 20 week scan, or will they give you another one at 12 weeks? I guess the twins will have to wait until next time, eh?   x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Jenny! Please don't feel upset hon   This ttc lark is the biggest emotional rollercoaster. I have up days and days when I can hardly move I feel so sad about it all. For a clinic to say pretty much perfect is a HUGE achievement hon. Just keep poppin those pills, vits, mik pineapple and grapefruit juice..... oh and don't forget to    or all that will be in vain   It WILL happen for you hon. I never believed it'd happen in 2000 and my clomid miracle is now 8!

FO - Glas ur feeling good today . . .long may it last   I love short bobs they look timeless, classy and stylish all at the same time! 

OMG REESY       u saw bubba! CONGRATULATIONS! How does it feel to be officailly pg hon! 

Hi to everyone else too! Not ignoring anyone just replying to posts since last on!


----------



## MistyW

JAWM - I think you missed my post, missus


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

forgive me I most certainly did miss ur post! 

Thanks for the   message hon! At moment though quite happy in general as ov'd have got it in my head it's never gonna happen. . . . Maybe a little self preservation ? ? ? 

Determined not to test early   but u know me  

How ru?

Gotta get t on go so will be back in a bit!

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Misty thanks hun i get a 12 week scan as i was with the fertility clinic but now i have been passed to midwife,got first midwife apmt next Tuesday.

J&WM - Thanks hun,its amazing isnt it hun,what are you uo to today,when you testing?im at home and hubbys dog is doing my  head in...arghhh!!!! worried about him when baby is born though as hes to hiper active for me


----------



## Fire Opal

Food all oven but not sure what to serve it with, its basically a beef stew, was finking jacket stud or mash  

Hair cuts are great, make you feel good straight away, she cut off about 3inchs, i have really fine hair so not much body so a bob works well, am naturally blonde but have always messed about with colour so i'm a red head at the mo. 

Misty- go get it cut, it will grow back and it will give you a real boost. trust me, dare ya  

Rees- hello girly, so glad scan went well, onwards and upwards (or outwards  )  from how on

JWM- cheers hun like to think i'm a classy bird  , still having the odd little sharp pain but not as much as yest, still really tired, keeping out of the bedroom as know i'd see the bed and snuggle up for 40 winks 

must go for a wee back in a bit 

fo


----------



## DK

Rees hun i did ask how you were this morning but no reply gess you only just logged on, see your news about your scan woo hoo  and one healthy beanie in there! Good luck with the  MW and let us no when your scan is booked for!

Jwm is lil man feeling better now hun? x  

Misty how are you hun? did the hospital give you your blood results? x x  

Fo ooooooooo new hair cut get you lol hope your like it and looks lovely, Umm your t sounds nice im having chciken curry!  

Jenny hun not sure if i said it but scan sounded well and good luck with your next one! xx  

Hi and   for everyone else! x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya DK hun sorry yes I only logged on this afternoon,feeling tired today,how are you?

FO Thanks hun.Ohh beef stew sounds lovely,have it with mash potatoe..yummy 

Misty what your blood tests for hun? are you getting your hair all cut off then?


----------



## MistyW

JAWM - It will happen!  Stay   And you have to crack!  It's the law on here, and I don't want to be the only one  
Reesy - Glad they are looking after you   What type of dog is it?  We've got a huge German Shepherd, but I would never dream of parting with him.  I guess you'll just have to keep a close eye on him when the baby comes along.  He's part of the family too  
FO - Eek! I'll see if I'm brave enough when I next go to the hairdressers.  I could do with a boost!  Hmmm, I'm keeping an eye on you this month. I think you've got some signs of being UTD  
Oh, and I agree with Reesy Roo - go for the mash - YUM!
DK - Thanks for asking   I'm waiting for them to call me.
Reesy (again) - You make sure to get lots of rest now.  How's that evil manager   I've had to have another HCG test done, just to make sure that I'm back to 'normal'   Hmmmm, what should I do about my hair?? I tie it back all the time anyway, so it's not like it would really be any different??  
Votes please  
xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Misty glad all ok with you hun.I tie my hair back all the time for work but a change is nice,how long is it hun?

Yes I am getting rest in the evenings hun but I really need to do some exercise so I am going to look into the aninatal classes in water or something as I used to go swimming once a week before I was pg.

Fo - Can I come for dinner,it sounds yummy! if you have the mash that is 

My dog is a staff bull terrior?,hubby has had him since he was a baby, I struggled to get on with him as never lived with a dog but even after years i know its sounds nasty but i still cant get on with him...he winds me up but love my cat


----------



## Lentil

Thanks Misty Hunny - I do hope you are right - I have been in tears every day (today due to work ) since I found out about my Pa on Friday   If its pg hormones I can cope - if its AF I will hide under a duvet for a couple of days!!  

Rees congrats on scan sweety - I would love to have been in your shoes!

FO - I dont know what a jacket stud is but sounds like its out of a Jilly Cooper book   - sorry - thats not fair to mock! I say go with wedges! You have inspired me too now to get a hair cut! DH away from tm until Tesday so I will go at weekend and let the hairdresser loose on my locks  .

DK - Curry mmmmmmmm   

love to any I havent mentioned!! xxxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

HI DK v happy with hair, yum i love curry we had it monday,

Rees soz i've gone for jacket spud, dh not that keen on mash,

Ha Misty ya thinking about it now aren't you, book haircut and go in early and sit and look in their books for ideas,
go for it girly 

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

Len   jacket stud, yum would love one of those for tea, not sure dh would like it  

Yay go get hair cut yoop yoop, dh will love it. 
anyone else feeling brave for a new style 

TMI warning, just been to the lav and looks like someone has snuck in there and painted my gusset with a white chalk pen,    wearing black undies so really shows up,  Lovely    is that a good sign for 7dpo 

Fo


----------



## Lentil

FO - I dont know but I have been getting that too


----------



## DK

OOOOOOOOO lentil and fo is it going to be a doublee  month  xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

DK i hope so  

yum yum tea was looooooooooooovvveeeeelllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

dh very happy,

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Evening,

just a quickie as Joe (DS #1) poorly still bless him and wants lots of cuddles on sofa watching tv .... hard life can't do the housework!

  

Reesey - - Yeah very exciting!   Today have been looking after Joe (ds #1 ) who has been off poorly   I am now 3 dpo so if no temp drop in 9 days, 12dpo then will test! 

Misty - - don't panic hon I'm sure I'll crack  . . . . I always do    

FO - Lots of discharge (if not smelly or itchy or odd colour   ) can be a sign of pg hon! It certainly was with me!    

Lentil - - - Did you get a test hon? Am on tenterhooks    

Hi everyone else too who hasn't yet made an appearance!

XX Nik

DK - -Joe still poorly bless him..... early night and sleeping with me


----------



## Lettsy

Hi Girls just a quickie as i'm off out for a meal with DH. ( need a bit of cheering up)

Went for a long cycle ride today after my rant in the off load room and feel much better now.
Well apart from the big muddy stripe up my back. . .bloomin useless mud guard  

Jenny -   We're cycle buddies  

Rees - Congrats hunny how exciting for you. Staffies are sweet but can be a handful!

Lentil - any news yet??

Seren - How are you sweetie?  

FO - Ooh sexy new hair do! Your tea sounds yummy got any left over?  

DK, JWM, Bellini, Misty, Harm, Jude and everyone else ( sorry memory like a sieve)

Oh well here we go again cycle number 4 of Clomid. 

Sx


----------



## Fire Opal

JWM hope ya enjoying the cuddles
as for my cm, not smelly    or funny colour just dry white on gusset   love saying that word

letty glad ya feelinf better, so no left overs all gone in my tummy oink oink

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Fo - - - one word for ya! 

Gusset gusset gusset gusset gusset gusset gusset gusset gusset gusset gusset


----------



## serenfach

Evenin' all  

Lettsy.. hiya chicken  Good luck for this round!

DK and Bellini.. ello me lovely cycle buds! Hope you're all keeping  for the next testing frenzy??

J&WM..  at you ov'ng!

Rees.. good news on your scan 

Misty .. chop it off, babe!  Do it. I did.. I had a mega short bob right after my wedding and it's already grown enough for me to tie it back. Apparently, I looked glamorous [ makes me wonder why no one had given me any compliments about my hair when it was long.. hmm..??  ]

Lentil..  Good news about your dad, chick Xx

FO..  Jenny.. CU.. where you at, babe?? Hope all is well??

Sorry to whomever I have missed..


----------



## serenfach

*doh* I wanted to ask a Q and forgot! 

Ok so I started charting this morning, but I have no idea how to keep a record on here?? Any help appreciated!! 

How's this for jump: my temp this moning was 95.5 .. had a hot flush about 20 mins ago and my temp read 97.7


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi Seren,

Have u set up a chart on ff ? Once you've done that then when you are on your chart page there is a box with ticker written in it. It's just above the calendar.

Click on the ticker box, then go through the steps to set ur ticker up. When u have finished you go to your profile on here and add it to where you type all the info about history, ttc bfn  bfps! 

Then it'll show on here and we can all be nosey!

XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya Ser , hope ya doing ok 

wiv ya ticker copy the bb code and paste it in


JWM cheers for all those gussets lol

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

well no one about so going to bed,

sleep well all

Night Night

fo


----------



## serenfach

Aah, FO.. just missed you, chick  Sweet dreams! Thanks to you and Nik for your help, too  

RE my chart: because I only started this morning, I've added the same reading I had today, to the last 6 days. It doesn't matter does it? I mean, I want to know when I ov and that is a little off yet.. so it should be ok, yeah?

I'm off for a cup of decaff [a bit yuk compared to proper coffee, but necessary] and a Galaxy Ripple 

_EDIT_: Just spent a good while learning how to use the chart.. scrapped the above temps I added and plotted just from today. I'm fascinated to find out if my CBFM, my physicals and my chart might match!? Am I sad for being excited?  

Night all.. seems I missed most of you again. Hopefully I'll get to catch up with more of you tomorrow 

 to everyone!!!!!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies,

Seren, just a quickie . . . did you have distrubed sleep last night? Just I noticed a big jump in temp and if you have any factors affecting make sure you put it in or it'll make it difficult for ff to set ur coverline each month!

Also no ur not silly for being excited . . . my chart controls my day  When ov didn't happen I was despondent, as soon as my chart showed temp rise clearly i relaxed totally   Don't know if u have pcos hon but I have and although opk were accurate the last few months they weren't this month (can have false surges) and they totally confused my chart so I removed them, then chart agreed with my physical symptoms!

Glad ur charting hon.... it's just another great obsession for all us ladies ttc


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Jwm hun how is joe this morning?

serenfach hun how are you? Well done on getting your chart! X

Jenny, fo, tk, rees, knikki, bellini, Lentil, Misty, lettsy, And anyone i missed? Hi all xxx


----------



## Lentil

Mornin Ladies - No news from me - i havent tested yet. I think AF must be due as totally touchy and   loads last night.
xxxx


----------



## JW3

Hello,

Hi Lettsy cycle buddy  

DK thanks  

Hi Misty - ta hun, unfortunately I seem to ov from the same side every month, maybe one time it will be different and I'll get lucky, hope you are ok  

Lentil   praying you get a good result this month

Hi J&WM, Serenfach, FO, Rees, & everyone else

Real busy today so not much chance to post

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Hi lentil u know you should give in and test lol just joking hun you do it when you fill ready! How is daddy today?  .

Jenny have a lovely day and dont do to much!

Well ladies today is Theory test day god im nervous! x x


----------



## Bellini

Good luck DK.

Hello all.

I'm a bit down today - sorry in advance.  I'm eating a peach cream naughty thing from the work canteen and a nice starbucks so hopefully I'll cheer up soon.


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello all

Dk- good luck 
Bel - 
Jen- even if you only ov from one side both tubes can pick little eggy up so don't give up hope,
Len-   i cracked this am and tested   only 8dpo and know way to early but couldn't stop myself
JWM- morning how's you
Ser- good luck with charting,

well as for my temo don't know what temp to go with both today and yest i did temp as 6am when dh got up 36.7, then went back to sleep and woke up at 10am and temp was 37   
which temp do i go for ? got up at 3 for a wee, 

also whe we had   loving last night i had a dull pain as if he was pushing on some thing and had tummy pain as i was trying to sleep after  also still have creamy lotion cm   

just to add dh eyes went   when i got undressed, he can#t believe how big my (@[email protected]) are, they are huge, getting under my arms when i'm typing, so full and heavy, not pain or veins

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr even after 6 months i'm still drive myself bonkers  

fo


----------



## Lentil

FO sweety    we are both driving ourselves crackers arent we?!  When will you retest? x

I just cant stop bursting into   at things - i feel mildly sort of nauseous but not really - i cant fathom whats going on.... I look like cr&p too as really drawn looking and i am just generally not myself at all. 

xxxx


----------



## MistyW

DK - Good luck with your theory test today   Do you get the results straight away?   you pass   Got my blood results today.  HCG down to 13, so it's all over now.
Lentil - How are you today?  And how's your old Pa?  I think it's normal for your emotions to be all over the place, especially with your dh going away too.  We're all here for you, sweetheart   Don't feel down  
JAWM - It's a shame we're out of sync now.  We could have cracked together  
Lettsy - You are an inspiration getting out and about, inside of staying inside moping.  Hope you had a lovely din dins with your lovely dh.
Serenfach - Yippee!!! Another charting convert   Have you got the Toni Weschler book yet?  Charting really helps me feel like I'm a bit more in control.  I'm sure it will help you get your BFP  
Bellini - Oi, missus   When are you going to stick up your chart?   
Jenny - Aw, sorry to hear that.  It's strange what our bodies get up to. Yes, maybe the other side will kick in.  Have the hospital got any suggestions as to why it's happening?  At least you are ov'ing every month.  That's a good sign   
FO - Yay, you cracked     I love it when people crack!  Especially when it's so early!!!   Not sure what temp you should use.  Don't think it really matters as you have now clearly ov'd. Massive boobs is a really good sign though    I don't thing the darkening or veins happen until later in pregnancy?
Anways, good luck for this month  
Well, I had a lucky escape on Monday.   I won't go into detail, but I nearly blew up myself and the house.  We now have no cooking facilities, and heating only just about works (but scared to use it as it has been damaged by fire). Why has 2009 been so crap so far?


----------



## Bellini

OMG Misty - you be careful girl - Flippen heck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't done my chart.  I'm officially rubbish.  I should do it really.


----------



## Lentil

Misty   - or should we call you Smoky!   xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Misty - - -     sounds totally like me   U not blonde too ru? 

Len - - - Without getting ur hopes up it sounds suspiciously like pg! My BF looks spotty, pale and tired and is not herself . . .tetchy etc etc (ALL of which I know could be pmt) but she is UTD!

Anyway, whatever you decide re testing I am thinking of you!   

DK - -hope test goes brill! Let us know how u get on honey    

Bellini - -why you down hon any reason in particular or are u having what i call 'one of my clomid days!'   I too am irritable and moody! Come on with the chart . . . i'm bored   Hope you got my pm returning urs? 

Jenny - I only ov from right side but this month (5th clomid cycle 2008-9) I have had twinges from left! I think (and just what i've gathered from various people not scientific evidence) that if you have a 'lazy' ovary, my experience is that once the other gets used to working, and both have had a few months stimulation from clomid, the lazy one kinda finally catches on   bit like me being blonde it takes a while then I get it    

FO - the help pages on ff say use the temp that is closest to your normal temp taking time, if that helps, and as long as u had 3 hours sleep it's fine.  

Hope all well . . . it's gone from being really busy to a ghost town on here!

XX Nik


----------



## jude1978

Lentil - sounds good! 

I have to say I am feeling the same. I was shattered yesterday, I had to leave work at 4pm I was literally hanging at my desk! No sign whatsoever of AF, and now it's day 32. I always always get AF with the clomid on CD28-29. I tested Sunday with a FR and got a neg. so am now thinking it is the metformin playing tricks on me. I could quite easily go to sleep now.

One other weird thing - last night when I was cooking dinner the smell of the meat was so overpowering it made me feel sick it was disgusting. 

I am going to hold out till the weekend then test and see what happens - good luck. 

Good luck to the rest of you too - I will have to get on here more often and get to know you all better


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello guys

back from a lovely long dog walk,  nice bowl of veggie soup, dogs asleep on the sofa, i'm snuggled up under a blanket  

getting v mild af pains,
madness me testing on 8dpo  

whos about ?

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

where is everyone  

bet ya all working hard, its ok i'm used to talking to my self  

on my 6th brazil nut, yum  

fo


----------



## MistyW

Hiya FO, I've just logged on.  I just killed a bird that was trapped in the garage    I opened the door to free it, but it flew into the window  
I HATE 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Having AF pains now is a wonderful sign.  I don't think there's much point testing yet, but hey, if you've got some cheapy pee sticks give it a whirl.  Remember though, that the line that comes up will be soooooo faint on the cheapy ones that you will wonder if it's really there or not.  It only comes up really strongly when you're about a week over.
I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that you're UTD!!!!
Jude - You have nerves of steel.  I'd be on at least my fourth test by now  
Bellini -   Get that chart up and running girl.  We don't have any secrets on here, you know  
DK - Where are you?  Hopefully, celebrating  
JAWM, Jen, Lentil (is it lenteja or lentilla in Spanish?  I forget), Seren, J9, RJ, Lettsy and all the other crazy Clomid lasses -


----------



## Fire Opal

HI Misty

not ya fault about the bird, prob would have died of shock any way from being traped,

I'm so silly testing now   i know its a waste but can't help it, have 10 cheapies left  
feeling lots of stuff at the mo, achey legs, sleeping for england, huge Booooooooooooooooobs, mild little pains in tummy, but each month i've had at least 2 of these so who knows,
One thing this month is the mild pain i got when getting jiggy with dh   also really bloated, jeans feel tight, would thid be water or just mega weight gain, 

fo


----------



## MistyW

It all sounds positive  
I confess that I tested at 8dpo last month and it was a BFN.  It didn't change until day 29, which was 12dpo.  And then it was just the faintest of lines that took 4 minutes to show up!  Not even a distinct line either, just a flash of pink  
It's horrible this waiting, isn't it?
I just hope I ov this month without the Clomid.  My temps are all over the place at the mo - quite high, which is odd as we have no heating.
I know it's too soon to start thinking about ttc again, but I can't help myself


----------



## Fire Opal

be reasurred all us crazy   mental clomid ladies are  always here  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hello girls,

FO,

Your symptoms sound positive hun,how you feeling now babes?  I always took my temp as long as I had 3 hours sleep without waking but if you have bad nigths sleep,take temp but disregard it and add sleep deprived on chart.

Hey Misty me ol mate,what you doing setting your house on fire? how are you honey anway,dont blame you for ttc.ing hun 

Hiya all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hellooooooooooooooooooooo Rees, hows you hun  

slept ok til 6 but early for temp, then slept for 3hrs and temp was much higher, normally do temp at 8am  

fo


----------



## MistyW

Reesy Roo and FO -   Fanx girls


----------



## Rees1978

Fo Im ok honey,feel like a lump and weeing too much but all good thanks hun.

I would use the 6am temp thats what i used to do when got woken by dh alarm each morning at 6am?  

what you having your dinner tonight then fo,your beef stew sounded lovely?


----------



## Fire Opal

well Rees i don't know at the mo, thought i'd wait for dh to get back to see what he fancies,
was thinking ovened chicken beast and skinny oven chips, but have mince in fridge so dh might take over with any luck and cook a chilli or spag. as he sits all day he likes getting in the kitchen and cooking, he's a bit of a wizz now, all i've taught him of course  

what ya having ?
what a good reason of feeling like a lump, i'm just fat    tummy looks like i'm 4 mths pg, last year i had a really flat tummy, now i have rolls where i didn't know you could get rolls   bummer but dh said he loves my fat bits so thats ok, ish

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey fo,

both choices for you sound yummy,although I cannot eat chicken now,gone off it so i'd go for spag bol.
think I have left over sheppards pie I made yesterday as I was off as dh will be late in tonight.My dh likes to cook aswell.
I do have a very good reason for feeling like a lump now ,but I used to be much slimmer just before I met dh,blame him


----------



## Fire Opal

Oo OO OO my left nip is tingling and feeling v odd    

fo


----------



## serenfach

Oh God, I'm useless at remembering stuff  but here goes anyway 

DK.. how'd the TT go?? 

Lentil..  Sending you a bunch of  and a BIG ole sack of 

Misty.. whoever mentioned 'smoky' << made me laff!  Aww, babe.. I had last year start on me in a negative way, too and you know because I kept dwelling on it, thinking everything was unfair and it was 'rotten luck' and so on, I think I self perpetuated it all on into June!  It was only when I sat myself down and gave myself a bloody good talking to, that things started to change and look brighter - luck changed, too. Hang on in there and try to be  no matter what Xx I agree with [I think it was FO??] who said that birdie's time was up, no matter what you did or didn't do. Oh and I will be getting that book asap 

FO..  I had tingling nips last month. I could have scratched the buggers off! It drove me nuts. Cold water was the only thing that stopped it, although it was a little painful at first lol.

I can't scroll far enough back to see who mentioned my chart.. I think it was Nik??  Anyways, yeah I did have interrupted sleep - woke at 3.45am to have myself a very badly timed weewee  and then alarm went at 6.30am. I did think it was a huge jump compared to others charts. I'll keep going with it, see how it goes, but like I said I always suffer with interrupted sleep, so.. fingers crossed it'll read well eventually! 

Lettsy, Bellini, Lentil, Rees, Jude, Jenny and anyone I missed 

I developed a blinding headache this afternoon, which has been pleasantly followed by a bout of constipation. Lovely. _Just_ what I wanted to end my day!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Ser, hope you had a good day,

never had any pain in my @ before, so   

fo


----------



## serenfach

FO.. I have everything crossed for you, chick.  LOADS of  coming to you, plus a gazzillion   filled   If I could also send you a BFP, I would flamin well send one, too!


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

Thank you all for the comments and wishes!

Sadly i failed the test, passed the question part with flying colours got 49 out of 50... It was the hazard perception part i failed on, got 43 marks and you need 44 to pass, he said if i was 3sec sooner i would of passed!    bummer! Im so gutted!


----------



## serenfach

Aww, DK..    Hey, don't dwell on it too much and as soon as you can, revise the HP part until you know it inside out and book your next test as soon as!


----------



## Fire Opal

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

nips feeling funny so got dh to have a look them, both my @ have a greeny vein round the edge on one side both where they hurt, 

fo


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

Still feeling really blue, hoping to feel better soon, maybe its the clomid SEs?

J&Wm - thanks for that info they did say at the hospital that with some people the build up of clomid seems to work so maybe I just have to wait more months

DK   sorry to hear about your test you were so close 

FO I am sending you babydust too 

Jude babydust for you as well, hope its your bfp  

Rees - hello hun, hope you are doing well

Hi Misty, Lentil, Bellini, Lettsy

Must go, lots of love to everyone,


Jenny
xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

DK - Oh no, so close!  You'll def do it next time.

Jenny - Sorry to hear you are still blue. Nasty clomid  

FO - Blimey you are having symptoms galore. Sounds  to me.

Lentil - Good luck for testing. Hope you dad is getting stronger. 

Misty - Oh dear, you do seem to be having a string of bad luck. Glad to hear you are jumping on the ttc wagon. I know of a good book I could recommend to you............................ 

Hey SF - Hope you are still feeling the positive stuff. I feel the same also this month. I don't know why. Think it is just because I have tried to do everything right this month. 

Harmony - if you still read these pages I just wanted to say hello and hope you are OK chick. 

Hello to everybody else. Hope you are all well and that the clomid successes are blooming.

Things with me are OK. I really haven't had any SE this month at all . Think today might have been O day so been jumping on DH a lot. Got a bit  last night because I think I'd put him under too much pressure and the rocket wouldn't launch iykwim. Bit upset too because tmi but I only got a measly splodge of ewcm last night and nothing else since and this month I took epo, grapefruit juice ( ) etc etc.. Got ye ole faithful pre-seed mind . Confused also because I got a pos on the opk for 2 days in a row and I have so far not had any pains down there which I always do so I'm a bit unsure but still trying to be positive. Think we might have to do a bit more  before I see a temp rise. <_walks away from the computer in a John Wayne stylee_>

Night night girls

J9
x


----------



## serenfach

Hey J9  Babe, either we have the vibe because our unique intuition as women is trying to tell us something  
or it's the lack of horrible se [for a nice change] plus knowing that we're doing everything 'right'. Thing is, even if we have done everything spot on, it might still not happen - as long as I accept that it might not 'be', then somehow, in some way I can't quite explain, it makes me feel more positive!?  lol.. it makes sense to me, anyway. And LOL at your J Wayne impression.. I know that feeling very well 

Jenny.. I'd bet my last penny that you feeling blue is due to [or at least, made much worse] because of the Clomid  It does pass and it will be nothing but a faint memory once it does so. Hang in there, chick.. think good, bright thoughts and keep the  going. Sending you a warm 

FO..  I REALLY don't like to get anyone's hopes up, but err.. if I may say so, your symps are sounding more and more like this might be your month!?  I don't know all that much about charting yet, but as far as my knowledge takes me at the moment, I think if your temp rises after ov and stays up there, it's a good sign [someone correct me if I'm wrong.. I am a novice]

Well, I'm done for the day. I just finished my pint of pineapple/grapefruit/orange juice.. now on my pint of water. It's a bit late to be drinking this much, but I just didn't get chance earlier. I was naughty night before last, too.. must confess.. I broke my strict good food regime - I had egg and chips  Strictly back to it now, though .. tonight's menu was boiled pots, low fat cauliflower cheese, broccoli, green beans and chicken. I had a large fruit cereal bar and a cup of decaff for breakfast, then Oats with banana in whoile milk for lunch. Altogether, I feel stuffed! I am definitely feeling the benefits.. I have loads of energy  and I honestly think it's helping keep some of the Comid se at bay, too. Considering everything, I would have normally blown a gasket at work today [having lots of problems with one of managers at the moment] and would have HAD to say my piece.. but I managed to keep a lid on it and calm myself down very quickly. All good! 

Alrighty.. DH is on a call out, so I have the couch and cushions to myself. Time for some rubbish tv methinks 

Night all.. keep safe.. hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning girls

Just woke up expecting to see a big temp rise and there is not one.  I slept really badly last night and kept waking up every hour or so  .  I'm a little concerned about this and think I may be having an anovulatory cycle or something else.  Would someone please look at my chart?    Guessing I should just keep on with bms'ing  
Not due for a day 21 blood test this month and don't get scanned.  Feeling a bit lost.     
Have to go to work now.  Won't be able to log on until much later as I can't usually log on at work.


J9
x


----------



## JW3

J9 can't help you with the chart but here is a hug   .  If in doubt keep BMSing.

Hi Serenfach - yum egg & chips, went to the pub for tea on the way home from work last night as worked real late and managed to resist the chips but then had chocolate brownie for desert - oops


----------



## DK

Good monring girlies how are we all today? xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya all

had really bad nights sleep, awake alot, so hungry at 7 that had to get up,
feel like i'm coming down with something, loads of saliva which is making me feel sick
soz not typing much as laying on sofa doing it with one hand

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies,

DK   about ur theory test . . . if just a matter of timing you'll pass easily next time hon  

Misty - -   Don't panic too much about ur temps this soon. When I had early m/c in Aug 08 I took clomid but have to say I didn't ov. You may well ov but it couldbe delayed, I just induced an af after a while, then ov'd no worries the next cycle. U and ur body have beenthrough a LOT . . . and it may take ur body a while to level itself out again. U will get there, and I believe u will get ur  and baby very soon!    

FO - -I wouldn't worry too much about temp not rising  . . . if you had disturbed sleep it will affect it, and having just peeked at ur chart ur still above the coverline . . . that's the main thing hon!     Also, if you have a one day dip it can be implantation  

Morning Ser - - Hope ur well and the constipation has eased off!

Jenny - - Kepp positive hon     I'm sure it'll happen, on the good side and u will have a lovely  soon! I know it's hard to believe it's ever gonna happen but IT WILL  

Lentil - -Did you test hon ?   u got a  . . . and how is ur dad?   More good news for him too.  

Harm - - Where are u hon?

Shelle and J9 how ru both today? J9 - don't worry to much about ewcm . . .keep on drinking and taking vits and using preseed and I'm sure the little swimmers will get through   Also I had a peek at ur chart and it may be u have ov'd but u are less sensitive to progesterone , hence the slower rise in temp. Zita West says this is common, and I don't get a huge jump in temp, it rises slowly  over a few days.. Do you have idea when u ov'd? Also todays temp may well have been higher had you not had disturbed sleep. Don't worry hon, it'll show soon   I ov'd late this month and was gutted each morning no temp rise then it happened! 


Hey Reesy - - How ru and beanie?     Long time not chat  

TK and Cat  - same to u UTD laydees!    

Could someone look at my chart please? Had a big jump today  . . . read a bit and wondered if it's cos I may have released eggs from both sides . . .therefore more progesterone? I had ov pain both sides (unheard of as my left ovary is soooooooooooo lazy!)

Also, my nipples are REALLY REALLY sore, the teat bit if that makes sense? To the point I had to keep putting a cold flannel on them last night. Also lots of sticky cm which I don't normally get. 

My question is is it too early to be having signs? I get sore (.y.) on clomid frequently but the ONLY time I've ever had the thing with the nips feelin bruised or hot is when have been pg. 

Trying to be sensible as having awful heartburn but puttin it down to clomid se! 

Confused!!!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

Wow  JWM ya temp is fab  

everyone is off line ?
hows you hun ?

I'm driving myself mad, feeling a mess, no sleep, arms and legs ache from lack of sleep,
just sicked up some acidy stuff, feel hungy but not sure what i want, (@[email protected]) are the size of melons 

<shouting> I HATE CLOMID

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Fo - -Am ok ta hon , just bit confused about symptoms as too early but as I mentioned ONLY had sore nipples like this when been pg!

Ho hum . . . time will tell. ^AF^ due in 10 days so we'll c.

Some people have got  as early as 9 dpo with first response but u may get a false neg   and get upset when u could very easily be pg! Think whether u test or not is entirely individual!

All ur symptoms could VERY easily be pg, then again it could be clomid se . . .which is why i call it the cruel drug! However, if new symptoms to u I would   they r pg symptoms!    

I think i ov'd on cd 16 which would mean now 6dpo so wondered if temp shift up again could be implantation? Wishful thinking and I'll only know it temp stays that high! Wish I had a crystal ball!

Where is everone  

XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

hi nik

soz just woken up by the phone, 

 its implantation i've had no signs of that, ya not far behind me   
clomid is such a   wind my self up every month, must say i feel worst this month, my nips have been tingling which hasn't happened before, have faint veins on them to.

tested wiv cheapy at 6am bfn  
god feel empty n sick yuk  

 to ya
fo


----------



## DK

Hey girls im here now, sorry to hear your feeling pooorly fo,
Jwm i agree with fo your temp is great hun! 

I fill very sick today  guess there is bug going around  x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi DK

being naughty and having second breakfast, as only thing i feel like is toast tut tut

fo


----------



## MistyW

Morning girls
DK - I'm so sorry you didn't pass   You were so close too.  How are you feeling today?
Serenfach - Thank you for the lovely message.  You made me feel a lot better   How's the constipation   Maybe you've had too many brazil nuts  
FO - Allo missus!  Your chart is looking great.  Do you still have the green vein?! It's all sounding promising   
Jenny - I'm sorry you're still feeling down.  Have you got anything planned for the weekend, to cheer yourself up? I can tell from your picture that you are going to be a great Mum, so don't be sad.  It will happen  
J9 - Hiya there! I've had a peek at your chart.  It looks like you might be one of those slow risers.  Toni Weschler mentions this too, so don't worry. See page 308.  The fact that you had ewcm and + opk does suggest that you have ov'd.  Does epo and grapefruit affect cm? Don't worry about not having very much ewcm, as long as it's there that's the important thing  
JAWM - Thank you for your lovely message   How did you induce an AF? Wow, your chart really has leaped up!  No, it's not too early to have signs.  I had sore nips and AF pains from 5dpo last cycle. Oh, I really hope this is your month   you have been so lovely and supportive to me x
Lentil - How are you today, amiga?
Good luck, everybody.  Remember the BPF epidemic is still around, so it's bound to get somebody again very soon


----------



## Fire Opal

Alright Mist   hope ya doing ok

i agree JWM chart is looking great, i was hoping for a bigger rise this am,

more toast hasn't helped still feel sick, no its to early for feeling sick   and mega hot flushing, must be the clomid 
veins on nips where they hurt last night have faded a bit but sure i can see more on (.Y.)

still in dressing gown, pants

fo


----------



## bubkin

aww Fo sorry to hear you not feeling well :-(  but on the plus side your chart is looking good and its very different to last month


----------



## Fire Opal

Bub Hello old chum

chart def better than last month 

how ya doing, enjoying being pg i hope 

fo


----------



## bubkin

think it finally rang true on wednesday when i left the midwifes. i felt all emotional.  its hard to believe it i guess until i feel it it will still seem a figment of my imagination. 

i still feel normal so symptoms (which i didn't have many of) have gone and i am just me lol  

we are in the process of buying a house, its so exciting   i think DP is feeling all my symptoms and i think he is nesting lol 

are you still on the clomid on the run up to ivf??


----------



## Fire Opal

good luck with the move, v exciting, sweet when a man is nesting Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
when do you complete ? 

yes they said i can do next month but no more, dreading the effects of ivf  

I need this to be our month, i'm fed up with feeling so crap.
I want to feel crap for a good reason  

fo


----------



## bubkin

well its only just gone to solicitors but its a repossession so there is no one else to hold it up, so should be within 4weeks from now so by the end of feb 

i know clomid can be so cruel but if this or next is not to be i am sure the ivf will be ok, i knew a lady who had ivf and now she has a beautiful little girl.  Stay positive, you ovulate so the chances of IVF working are very high  

it will be worth it, and we'll all support you


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi everyone

Thanks to everyone who had a peak at my chart/gave me advice.  I'm like you j&WM and just   for the temp rise.  Feeling a bit low today about it but think that is my fault for believing that everything was looking on target and perfect this month.  I've lost the faith already    but will force myself to bms tonight (hate saying that but it is true).  Going to print my chart out and show it to my consultant when I have my appointment on the 29th if things don't start to look better.

Sorry no time to reply to any other postings.  At work and the big bad boss will be back soon.  

J9
x


----------



## Lettsy

Morning Clomid Chicks,   

FO- sorry to hear your having a rough time again sweetie   You've got lots of symptoms though, sending you some    vibes. The last two cycles i've had sore nips, they go red and stick out like beacons, much to DH's amazement.  . . I haven't had visible veins though.

DK - sorry to hear you didn't pass the HP test, well done on your theory. It's definitely best to book it straight away while it's still fresh in your mind. You'll be sure to pass next time!  

Jenny- cycle buddy, sending ya some positive vibes   

Lentil - any news hunny, how's your dad?  

JWM-   it's an implantation temp shift. Your symptoms sound promising!

Misty - sorry to hear about your kitchen episode, hope all's sorted soon!

Serenfach - how's u this morning. I wish I could stay as positive as you. 

J9 - don't give up hope you chart is looking ok.

Jude, Bellini, and everyone else ttc.   

TK, Bubkin, Rees, Cat- Hello baby bumps!

I'm lazing about today, cos i'm working nights tonight. Didn't sleep well last night, think I kept waking DH as well, oops!
My (.)(.) are getting bigger by the day i'm sure, mind you so is my  . Went for a short run the other day and thought something was following me around, nope it was just my large  doh!  

Think i'm going to cook Chilli con carne tonight, Yummy
Sx


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers hun

feel like screaming at the mo.

thats fab about the house, bet you can't wait to get in there and make a baby room  

fo


----------



## Bellini

Hello kids!

Sorry dk on your test. Next time eh.

Sorry FO for the BFN.  You never know thought, you might have a late one?  

Well, it's still depression time in the Bellini household although I am trying my best.  Going to jump on hubby tonight (today is day 10) as we haven't done the do since day 7.

I have got some grinding pains in my groin/top of my leg area - sorta where the bottom of the knicker elastic runs in the v-shape IYKWIM.

Weird.

Good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## knikki

Just thought I'd pop on and say a quick hello.

FO - if it cheers you up any, all the research I did into IVF, everyone I spoke to said that the se from clomid were a 100 times worse than the ivf drugs, so it might not be as bad as you are expecting, but fingers crossed it will be your month.

I never mentioned my symptoms to any of you.
My nipples changed shape and went like rubber bullets which seemed a bit bizarre, they were very tender too.
And I had an incredibly dry cottony mouth.  Then smells and stick starting making me feel sick, but as I was away I couldn't tell if this was just a holiday thing.
I have had af pains all the way through so far.

Bubs - lovely to see you on here.



Jenny - hope you are feeling a bit cheerier.

Misty - sorry you've had such a bad start to 2009 - things can only get better!

DK - sorry you failed your test this time - so close.

Hello to everyone else.  Sending you lots of hugs and bady dust!

N x


----------



## JW3

Hi Knikki - good to hear from you glad you are doing well,

I'm feeling a bit better now so should be back on top form soon to get back on here and do some proper personals

Bellini     good luck for this month

FO  

sorry I haven't mentioned everyone, on a course this aft that starts in 15 mins so better get going


----------



## Lettsy

OOER, where is my temp box, it just shows a website address now??


----------



## Fire Opal

Cheers KNik  

Bel- you never know, i've tested to early OTD is tues wed so  

Let- not sure about ya ticker  soz oh and i went up to a D cup with in the first 3 months of clomid, getting bigger still   don't like it want my C cups back 

Dh has just got home, saying he's got a sore throat, poor little man and when he needs a hug i'm curled up on the sofa, all sweaty, NICE  

he gone to the shop to get me some S&V crisps and only thing i like when i feel sick, bless him.

HI ya J9 Dk Jen

Miss all you UTD gals 

Fo


----------



## bubkin

we are all still here FO, well at least i am can't speak for the others lol


----------



## Topkat08

hello girlie's,

Reading as i go so i'll try n remember everyone   x

Dk ~ Sooo close hun, dont dwell on it im almost certain u'll pass it next time   hope ur alright x 

FO me old buddie   how r u doing babe?! ur symptoms r sounding soooo positive this month & ur chart is looking good. Im keeping my fingers n toes crossed for ya & sending ya a truck load of   x And i think Cat had tingling nips as well           

Jenny ~ hope ur alright?! How many months have u been on clomid?! x well done on resiting the chips... not sure about the brownie tho   x

J9 ~ sorry to hear ur feeling a little low at the mo hun   hope u dont think im talking out of place re: ''the rocket'' but do u or have u considered viagra?! Sometimes men can feel a little pressured when it comes to ''demand sex/ baby sex'' so things dont work out as us women want it to but just knowing that u've got viagra can help sometimes x

Serenfach ~ well done on keeping ya mouth shut with ya manager lol must have been hard   glad ur feeling better & hope ur staying positive   x 

J&WM ~ ello stranger   hope ur alright hun! hows ur little one feeling now?! x Cant help ya with ya chart just yet as im not sue if u can have symptoms @ 5dpo BUT if u felt like u do now when u were pg.... It might be a sign      

Misty ~ how r u doing hun?!   x   what r u doing blowing up ya kitchen?!  

Hay Bubs ~ how r u doing hun?! good luck with buying ya house! bet ya cant wait for it all to be complete n have ur family   

Lettsy ~ hope ur alright n chilling with ya feet up   x

Cat ~ how r u feeling hun?! x


CU, Belini, Lentil, Reesy, knikki, Shelle & anyone else i've missed hope ur all alright x


----------



## Fire Opal

TK   hellooooooooooooooooooo you crazy lady

just looked at ya pg chart and it looks like mine so far, you had a mega dip like mine, i so need this to be the month, i'm loosing the drive to keep positive about it all

having no energy and body aching doesn't help, its just like my 2nd and 3rd month on colmid, feel like i'm being poisoned

HOw you feeling any way hun, do you have a little bump yet ?  

fo


----------



## JW3

Hiya TK good to hear from you, looks like your beanie is doing really well gosh 8 weeks already.

I've only had 3 months clomid - I know I'm probably so impatient, but I was supposed to start it back in August and it just seems like loads has gone wrong since then.  If I had started it then I'd be on my 6th cycle now.  Just got on a real downer and thought its not going to work.  Not really like me at all because usually I'm really positive.  Keeping on with it now though - I know that it happens to people on all different months and I'm getting cheerier.  Not helping that my sisters baby is due in 2 weeks on my 32nd birthday - real bad timing.

FO - sounds good - so hoping it is your month    

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon ladies sorry I have not posted for awhile,

Hey J&WM - How you doing hun,hows your nipples?  Your temp does look good,I agree.
Me and beanie are ok,although I still have not been sick!

Hiya Misty Moo - Is your house still standing?  How you feeling?

FO - Hey honey sorry your feeling unwell,but your symptoms and your chart are all looking good to me.   

Hey TK - Nice to hear from you,hows you and beanie doing?sick yet?

Hey DK,How you feeling,sorry you failed test hun! 

Hey Nic Nak -    where are you,allo allo allo  !!

Hi to Bel,j9,Letsy,Serenfach,jen and cat - sorry if I have missed people!

x


----------



## serenfach

FO.. I feel for you, chick, I really do. Come on, girly.. get that spirit up and find your  No one ever 'loses' positivity, it just likes to hide from us from time to time  It's still there, you just have to believe that and look a little deeper  OH - and if ya gotta scream, do it! Nothing like a good scream to get rid of some of that tension!

I can't recall anyone else being close to testing, so LOTS of my  and  are going out to JW&M and FO right now XxXxX

Misty..  How are you? Yeah, one too many Brazzies probably.. it's eased off now, thankfully. A dicky tummy is one thing that can really get me down. The nausea etc I had last month was awful, but this month [so far] nothing anywhere near as bad has come my way! YaY! 

DK..  Sorry to hear you're feeling unwell, babe. Try spooning hot [not boiling] boiled water into your mouth.. keep it under your tongue for a few seconds before swallowing. It can help with feeling sicky Xx

Lettsy..  Yep, I'm still living on a  vibe. Tbh, I don't have a choice. I refuse.. point blank refuse to rumble along down the path of depression. I have the odd off day etc, but I won't let anything keep me down for long  Hope you're doing ok, sweetie Xx

TK..  How are you doing?? I noticed you asked about everyone, but didn't say anything about YOU [unless I'm being a plank again and I missed that??]

Bellini..  Keep your chin up, babe. Remember the hormones that are raging through you right now.. it's not 'you', it's them Xx

Jenny..  GOOD to read you're feeling cheerier! Keep it up! 

Lentil.. Bubs.. Cat and anyone else I missed >>  one each for ya Xx

Thank God it's Friday is all I can say. WHAT a week I've had at work, bejesus! [ thanks to whoever asked about that, too.. sorry but I can't scroll back that far! lol I think it was either Misty or TK  ] I've had to do this>>  more times than I care to mention there.

It's pouring with rain here, windy and cold. I'm taking a soak in the bath and going straight for my PJ's!!!!

ps - Sorry if I missed anyone Xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Thank you Ser 

I know i should be more positive but at the mo my body just feels in bits and my brain and spirit is struggling

oh god having hot flushes nearly every hour, top on, top off, top on  

fo


----------



## Shellebell

evening girlies

I think there are LOTS of people that are down in the dumps at the mo, not just on here but everywhere   I think it just the general after festivites dumps on top of the money probs  

was going to adda comment on here, but it changed as I typed it, so will put it on the rant thread instead


----------



## serenfach

Well even if it's any consolation FO, I know how you're feeling  It is difficult to drag yourself up from the depths, but even just the act of trying can help 

I tried to sleep as much as I could last month [bad, bad month for se] 'Resting' wasn't enough, as I was lying there doing nowt, which just wound me up and meant I was constantly thinking about it all and noticing the se even more!  I had to keep busy.. even though work was something I just grunted at every morning, it at the least kept my mind occupied. Then when I came home, I kept busy busy busy, even though it took all my effort as I just didn't want to move a muscle. It definitely helped and made me really tired so that I could sleep [properly]

Don't know what else to suggest, sweetie.. I didn't do all that well myself last month 

I hope you feel better very soon.. you're in my thoughts


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Shelle   How's you?

You're right.. it's that time of the year when pretty much everyone will have a bout or two of the blues   Not such a grand time for coping with ttc and all that can come with it. Guess we all just gotta ride it and stay as  as we possibly can. Not easy, but definitely achievable!


----------



## Fire Opal

Ser    thanks so much for ya kind words, ya much a sweet heart

if i get a good nights sleep tonight i'll really try to pull myself together and pull myself together,
these 2 weeks are a killer, i think the shock of ivf so soon has knocked me back a bit as v nervous about it.

fo


----------



## serenfach

FO 

Our IVF is due to start in June. I was like you when they told me we had to go for that [I was originally told it was to be IUI which isn't as intense etc] and I wasn't all that happy about it [especially having spent the majority of my life being anti IVF] but then when I read up on it all and read others stories, I have to say I found myself excited and looking forward to it!  Clomid works wonders for lots and lots of women.. even though it can take much longer for some than others, but popping a few pills every month just doesn't make me [personally] feel as though I am really doing 'all that much'.

IVF is indeed a huge step and I do feel nervous, but I have to say.. the very fact that it is [in comparison to Clomid] so much more pro active, intense, _solid_ [hope you get what I mean here, because my brain shut down about an hour ago, when I passed our bedroom and saw those soft fluffy pillows and now I can't word myself properly!] just makes me think that June 2009 might be THE month we've been waiting for for so long 

I'm prepared to be pregnant AND give birth! >> so whatever IVF has to throw at me, would be a walk in the park   < <Edit: I had something else to add to that which made me laff.. unfortunately, I've forgotten what it was lol 

ps - No need to reply if you don't want, babe.. I'm just sharing my thoughts Xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hun you have very wise words, thanks again,

i want to get exitied about ivf but hasn't sunk in yet, i think once i get this 2ww out the way i can set my sights on March, 

Your a star hun  

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls ..sorry I know I have been poop ..I am standing down as mod at least for a bit cos soooo tired and need a break but will try and keep in touch with you all   and will stand send you lots and lots of                      vibes for lots of lovely bfp's  

Cat x


----------



## serenfach

Cat..   Don't stay away too long! Look after YOU and just 'be' for a while 

A million  to you Xx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Thank you all for the wishes and thoughts oer my driving test! I was so close am very gutted!  just want to give up on everything 

Woke up this morning after having Fantastic BMS last night  only to find my temp has took huge dive  It far to early, opk has given me a - so thats one good thing  may just cause i didnt sleep weel, jack is being a nightmare!

Cat hun we understand, look after yourself and that bean  Have you been to docs?mw? Scan? did you do that thing for me we talked about?x.

 Fo, serenfach, tk, rees, jenny, lentil, lettsy,bubs, jwm, cu, shelle, bellini, misty,j9, knikkini, and anyone i missed!   for you all..x


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning

Hi DK   Fantastic BMS - lucky you!  Yeah I reckon you are right about the temp dip, probably just lack of sleep.  Sorry to hear that Jack is being a nightmare.  Really gutted for you regarding your driving theory test.  I know that they have tightened it all up a lot over the years and that you have to do a lot more to get that license.  You WILL get there. Don't give up.  I know so many people who have had driving lessons etc and who gave up and I always feels sorry for them.  It took my brother 9 attempts to pass his actual driving test!  (nerves) Just imagine, hopping into that car with Jack and your new lil one and going anywhere you like and not relying on anyone 

Have a lot of posts to catch up on.  We were both so tired last night we snoozed the night away and had no BMS.  Hopefully we did enough in the days before.  Temperature has gone up today so I'm  

Oh TK - I did just see what you suggested and guess what!  We have had this issue before so we had some tablets in and they worked.  Not cheap mind.  It isn't nice but hey ho.  Glad all is well with you.

I will try and read all the posts from yesterday today at some point. Going on another Saturday morning walk    Hope we don't get lost for 3 hours this time.  

Have a great weekend everybody.

Love
J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini

Morning girls.

Well, I had a total clomid meltdown last night. I was hysterical and sobbing.  Luckily I have an amazing husband who understands and we even got some lovin' in last night Tee Hee Hee    

Day 11 today.  I guess I might ovulate in the next few days - Please God   

Love to all.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

my temp has shot up to highest ever   its a good sign

poor dh slept in other room last night as he was snoring so badly so i got a good nights sleep,
feeling much better today, still having mega hot flushes, feel bloated, 

you take care CAT,  

who's about this am ? ya prob all out shopping 

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning Ladies,

For once am not goona scroll through many pages from yesterday .... will do later when boys not bickering quite so loudly in my ear!   So please don't think I'm ignoring anyone if you posted a message!

DK - - sorry to hear Jack being a pain . . . .   How ru today? 

J9 - - Have lovely walk hon . . . Shouldn't worry about missing yest if temp up today hon, the   from the days before will be up there ready to greet the eggies     this is ur month! At least now temp up you can stop the bms  

Bellini     Aren't clomid se just awful .Glad ur dh is understanding it does make all the diff I find. Ur not   just on clomid which has the same effects on my mood too! We are here for you hon  

FO - - OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Is it only me or does your chart look like it's possibly going triphasic!          

XX Nik

We after my huge rise yest I have an almighty dip this morning.... still well above the coverline, and 6 dpo (though I still think I ov'd a day sooner than ff chart says so that'd be 7dpo) . . . .v excited in case you ladies think it might be implantation dip . . . either that or inaccurate   It was taken after 3 hours sleep . . .taken at 6 but I had to get up for wee at 245!

What u think girls? Still got nipples that feel like they got broken glass in, weeing more (normal for me 2 or 3 a day, at mo every 2 hours max . . . if I hold it in   cos I'm too lazy to get up that often   )

Only time will tell I spose


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Just popping on quickly as I've got loads to do today.
I've read all the posts and am so sorry people are feeling low.
However, J9, JAWM, FO - Your charts are looking fabulous.  And the signs are there too   
Lentil - Where are you?  I hope you and your Pa are doing well  
Cat - Have a good rest and look after the beanie.  We'll miss you, but we understand  
Love to everybody else.  Have a fab weekend xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

JWM  I know,   trying not to get to worked up but never been this HOT HOT HOT  

ya temp looking good to hun,     for it going back up tmw am.

could be our month hun 

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya Misty, wishing you a good week end  

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning Misty!

How ru petal?    

Have a lovely day hon    


FO - - Oh I'm not imagining things then about ur chart going triphasic   Have u got loads of symptoms? Do u think my chart looks ok even with the drop? 

xx Nik


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
I'm still lurking  
I just want to reassure you both that your charts are fantastic.  Look at my pregnancy chart - it was wiggling about all over the place to begin with, it dipped down to the cover line twice before it got into its stride.
I think a lot of pregnancy charts wiggle about to begin with, so really yours are looking fabulous


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Thanks Misty,

I am trying not to get my hopes up . . . dh bless him said 'ur (.y.) look pg, yeah ur pg! which I know is supportive but I just don't wanna get my hopes up and then it comes crashing down even harder than normal. I can't say I feel pg to be honest other than having what i call pg (.y.) more specifically nipples but Even I can accept it's too early to feel thatway!

am I right that u can test 3 - 4 days after implantation? Or should I hang fire till OTD still? 

XX Nik


----------



## Bellini

IS MY TICKER WORKING


----------



## Bellini

HELP - what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bellini

anyone?

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/1b392c/ttc.png


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hey Bellini, no it's not working hon  

Have you pasted it into your signature box below where you put all your info?


XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

jWM its so hard not to get worked up, both our charts are looking good, i did a cheapy test just now and it was BFN   it is still early i know  

feeling very fuzzy headed today like the past few days, v tired, keep blinking, I was sick this am but think thats down to all this snot in my throat, my bra is feeling really tight, had my toast but still feel like i need to eat more.

If this is just the clomid this month and i'm not Pg then i not taking it next month as its driving me mad.

Mist, had a look at ya chart and see what you mean, going by my chart i should be pg  
Soz Bel not sure what ya doing with ya chart

want to go back to bed, lovely sunny day and i just want to sleep  

fo


----------



## Bellini

hurrah!!!

Hope you can all see it.  I am feeling rough today so I'm not getting up until midday!


----------



## Fire Opal

well done Bel

chart looking good

fo


----------



## Bellini

bloody hello FO, just looked at your chart - are you sure you're not preggers?


----------



## serenfach

Mornin' girls 

How are we all?? I tell you, reading this place sometimes makes me  - I can't stand the tension lol.. will one of you just flash that bloody lovely BFP sign!? - and soon!? Since I've been here, we've averaged 1 a month, so even the stats are on our side 

It's wierd, but right now.. being early in my cycle.. I actually miss the excitement, butterflies and hope that comes with 'just before testing' time. Yet afterward, when my BFN's come along, I'm totally deflated and just feel rubbish, which I'm sure you all understand.
Still.. >>  << you must keep that going. Tis what pretty much all of my energy goes into. Anyhoo.. good luck to all those who are nearing the end of their 2ww. Sending you bunches of  and truck loads of  and  

The Clomid is still treating me well so far this month, apart from a little nausea now and again  but otherwise good. I have loads to do today.. urgh.. Saturday's are _supposed_ to be relaxing, but not in my house dammit!  Today, we empty the attic [oh joy]

For everyone who's feeling rough.. 
For everyone who's about to test.. 

Have a good day, ladies.. take it easy and for those who are 'on the edge' right now, breathe! 

Love to all Xx


----------



## Fire Opal

God Bel i wish i new mate, i'm going bonkers,  

as i feel sick all i want to eat is s&v crisps, sat eating a packet slowly, lots of water to.

morning Ser, good luck with ya busy day,

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Fo - -If ur temp has gone possibly triphasic today then u could've implanted yesterday . . . There wouldn't be enough hcg in ur system for another couple of days minimum! 

Don't get down bout neg hpt as really too early.

Well I can beat u anyway as I thought what the hell this morning! 6DPO!!!   Have to say not disappointed as If todays temp drop is implantation i reckon at least 4 more days! what a nutter this clomid has turned me into!

My BF came over yest who is pg and about 16 -18 wks (not sure til scan next week) and i had a feel and it kicked me!!! Was amazing but oh so hard emotionally  

Bel . . . .see you managed ur ticker  

Ser - - How ru hon? Glad se not too horrible at moment   Fingers crossed they will stay away and treat u kindly this month!

XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

jwm i tested day 8   we are funny,  

can you implant that late ? had no spotting at all, af due on wed thurs

also the past 3 days i tummy has been making the weirdest guggling noises and mega bloated, 
also keep thinking i can smell things, dh's throat sweets were really strong and now i can smell a faint bleach smell, only thing it could be is the dishwasher, told you i'm going nuts  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

just to drive you all mad here's my temps for the last 5 months
I start on 1st day of af, i've got this set up on excel so it puts the info on a line graph for me.

50mg 50mg no C 25mg 50mg
36.6	36.8	36.7	36.4	36.4
36.6	36.7	36.7	36.4	36.4
36.5	36.5	36.7	36.7	36.4
36.5	36.7	36.7	36.7	36.7
36.4	36.6	36.6	36.7	36.7
36.6	36.7	36.5	36.7	36.5
36.6	36.5	36.5	36.7	36.3
36.4	36.5	36.6	36.4	36.6
36.5	36.4	36.5	36.4	36.5
36.4	36.4	36.4	36.6	36.5
36.4	36.4	36.4	36.8	36.4
36.8	36.5	36.3	36.6	36.4
36.8	36.8	36.7	36.5	36.0
36.8	36.8	36.7	36.6	36.4
36.8	36.8	36.8	36.7	36.1
36.8	36.8	36.8	36.8	36.8
36.8	36.8	36.7	36.6	36.6
36.9	36.8	36.9	36.7	36.6
36.9	36.9	36.8	36.8	36.7
36.9	36.9	37.0	36.8	36.9
36.9	36.9	37.0	36.8	36.7
36.9	37.0	37.0	36.6	36.8
36.9	37.0	37.0	36.7	36.7
36.9	36.9	37.0	37.0	36.8
36.8	37.0	37.0	36.8	37.1 this is todays temp
36.9	36.9	37.0	36.7	
36.8	36.9	37.0	36.9	
36.7	37.0	36.8	36.7	
36.9	36.8 
36.8	36.9 
36.8
36.9


----------



## Topkat08

Aaaarrrrggghhh.....Why is it every time i log on here i've got atleast 3 pages 2 read?! lol x 

FO ~ im feeling really positive for u this month hun, ur symptoms sound good, ur charts looking good so im keeping everything crossed for ya      

Jenny ~ its not like u to be down in the dumps hun   i know it gets harder every month when u've done everything u can n still get that heartbreaking bfn but u've got to keep battling through it all and think about what the end result WILL be x

Reesy ~ how r u hun?! nope no sickness, just the feeling of sickness  

Serenfach ~ How r u hun?! glad u managed to keep ya mouth   must have been hard lol but thank ''god'' for the weekend ay x Not much to say my end hun x 

Cat ~ sorry to hear we're losing u as a mod but hopefully u'll still pop in every now n again   the tiredness will get better (when u get to the 2nd tri) so ive been told but rest as much as u can n look after urself now    we'll miss u  please let me know how u get on on the 23rd  

DK ~ woohoo Fantastic bms eh?! bet ur in a good mood   lol x sorry to here lil J is being a nightmare & dont give up on anything!!! or else   x

J9 ~ i know its not nice or cheap but if it works its gotta be worth it hun  hope ur alright   x

Bellini ~ sorry to hear u weren't feeling 2 good last night   hope the  cheered u up a bit lol x think there's something in the air lol x 

J&WM ~ how r u hun?! ur chart still looks good hun     u cant test 3-4 days after implantation, ur advised to wait atleast 7 days before u test after im x 

Misty how r u sweetie?! x 

Fo ~ just to let u know one of my earliest symptoms was increased appetite  

Well not much to report my end, had a bowl of suga puffs n now i feel sick as a dog & feel like im having a hot flush.... seeeexxxxyyyyyy


----------



## DK

hey ladies how are we all this afternoon?sorry i not been on much or doing many personals not feeling great at all  x x


----------



## DK

Hi ladies do any of you know the signs of OHss? Im in alot of pain, swollen belly, backach, feeling sick, could this be it? Im on day 11 is it to early too be that? x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Dk - - Flying visit but worried about u!

DRINK DRINK DRINK WATER WATER WATER!!!! If it's mild ohss then it'll help honey. If you have trouble breathing CALL DOC! I have had mild ohss a few times and drinking water and resting helps. 

This is from the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists website:

Who is this information for?

This information is only of relevance to women on fertility drugs to stimulate ovary production.
What is OHSS?

Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS) is a potentially serious complication of fertility treatment, particularly of in vitro fertilisation (IVF) treatment.
What are the symptoms of OHSS?

The symptoms are abdominal swelling or bloating because of enlarged ovaries, nausea and, as the condition gets worse, vomiting.

    * Mild OHSS – mild abdominal swelling or bloating, abdominal discomfort and nausea.
    * Moderate OHSS – symptoms of mild OHSS but the swelling and bloating is worse because fluid is building up in the abdomen. There is abdominal pain and vomiting.
    * Severe OHSS – symptoms of moderate OHSS plus extreme thirst and dehydration because so much fluid is building up in the abdomen, passing very small amounts of urine which is very dark in colour (concentrated), difficulty breathing because of build-up of fluid in the chest and a red, hot, swollen and tender leg due to a clot in the leg or lungs (thrombosis). If you develop any of the symptoms, seek medical help immediately.


tk - -thanks for your tip on implantation. . . u have saved me from testing too early! Hope u and beanie are well. 

Off to cook now hopefully be back later.


----------



## serenfach

DK.. call NHS Direct and ask them. I'm petrified of OHSS, as I only have one ovary and tube that works.. I lose them, I've got no chance. Don't mean to frighten you.. I'm probably projecting here, because of my own fears. I'd give them a call just to be on the safe side  [EDIT: I wrote this at the same time as JW&M was posting]

Soz for no other personals.. just passing through. Came by to tell you how freakin craaaazy Clomid can be! [as if ya didn't know lol] - I was a-ok earlier.. gearing up to sorting out our attic and throwing away stuff we don't need. A kind of early spring clean. I sat down to have a cuppa, held maybe a 5 min conversation with DH.. next thing I know, I'm waking up almost 4 hrs later!?  I was feeling ok, even energetic and whammo! - I went out like a light 

I LOVE storms.. have you looked outside?? [those in the UK] It's AWESOME!! We're taking the dog out in a bit [DH shares my insane love of lashing rain and crazy wind] so that should wake me up!

Later, ladies.. keep safe everyone Xx


----------



## clomid user

Hi everybody...i hope you have not forgot me 
i have not been well been in hospital   
i couldnt breath i didnt sleep for 2 nights...but im feeling better today...i had a chest infection in sept..dec..and another 1 now
i had 2 nebalizers and have steriods and antibiotics  
i hope they dont affect the letrozole...i didnt want to take them but i had to i guess to stay alive..opps
i have been reading your posts but carnt remember much   
ive got my scan on the 21st jan so im hopeing i have follies   
i hope everyones ok ive missed you all but i have not been well at all
   to every1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

CU..  Sorry to read you've not been well, chick  I thought that maybe you'd just taken a few days off posting.. a few others seem to have, too. Hope you get over your chest infection soon  We seem to be having bug after bug after bug, don't we. It's a miserable time for many.. pretty much the majority down this way have either a cold, a chest infection or the full blown flu. Keep warm and drink lots Xx Oh and  you'll have lots of big juicy follies on your scan!

My CBFM just gave me a 'high', so I guess we start our bonkathon tonight  It seems a bit early, but there ya go.. I'm not arguing with it. According to my calculations, ov isn't due until somewhere between 19th - 26th, but like I said.. I won't argue. Whoever made that John Wayne joke [I think it was Pod] I may have to make a joke about that myself by the end of the week LOL

Our walk was AWESOME! Woohoo! I LOVE stormy weather. We're gonna cuddle up now and watch a flick.. speak to you all tomorrow Xx Keep safe  and  to you all Xx


----------



## clomid user

thanks j&wm im feeling better already...how are you when are you testing


----------



## DK

Hey cu hun how are you now? God have missed you, so glad your safe was starting to worry!  



serenfach Thanks for the advice have been in bed most of the day and been drinking lots of water, still in alot pain though, im   its interjestion and not over stimming! Il find out monday prob get there and have none      

Jwm thanks for the advise and info hun means alot to take your time to look that up for me! Hope you and the boys are ok! Miss u on msn hun! 

Hugs      for everyone! x x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

CO     How awful hon, hope ur on the mend. Don't panic about the antibiotics, I took them earlier this month (including one contraindicated in pg) and although it was 3 days late I did ov. Think you'll find u growing lots off lovely eggies!

Seren - -I too love the rain ... walking all wrappe dup with my two labs, then coming home, looking at their contented faces, and warming up with a mug of hot choc!  

DK - I can't get on msn! Will try again tomorrow! Been trying all day   Hope ur feeling better soon hon XX

Hi everyone else, off to bed in min as want a good nights slepp so I know my temp is accurate! Can't stop analysing every symptom and   temp goes back up tomorrow. Mind you, the really high one coulda been a freak, so if not up really high again it could still be on track as well above the coverline!    

XX Nik


----------



## clomid user

Hi dk hun hope you are ok..


----------



## emily1983

Hi ladies, i hope u are all well

So for a update AF arrived today ( 18th of jan ) so now am just waiting for days 5-9 to start the dreaded clomid... am thinkng happy thoughts that i will be ok and not have any major s/e.

Just wondering if you guys could help me .. i have no idea when to BD... i just found out my OH's bux wkd is days 13,14 and will be home on 15...

Is this when i would be most fertile If we BD before he goes and wen he comes home would that be oK??

Hope u guys have had some good news.

P.S I've heard that 50mg of clomid doesnt really give any side effects.. is that true??

Thanks 

Emily


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya Emily

my advice just do it as much as you can just before he goes away, it can live up to 5 days in the right conditions, are you charting ya temp as a great way to know when you have oved.

Hate to tell ya that its all down to the person, i get every SE going on 50mg, but you might not get any, wont know til you take it, i get mega head aches the days i'm taking it, seems v late day 5, is that what doc said?
I start day 2

good luck hun

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies!

Just a quickie as off to rugby   Makes my morning looking at all those legs  

Emily     Sorry  got you hon. Good luck with this cycle!    

I think se depend on the individual. I have mild symptoms on 100mg but whoppers on 200mg, but i know some ladies who have none at all!

Morning FO hon how ru?    

Morning to everyone else who's not up yet!

My temp has gone back up a bit so am still hopeful. (.y.) really heavy and tender now with really sore nips like glass. AF type cramps all last night. This morning I have cystitis type pains . . .have googled and could be that or thrush which apparently can mimic cystitis. Both can apparently be associated with early pg which i didn't know! you learn something everyday!

This 2ww is killing me! 

My pg bf came over yesterday )to do supermarket shop together how sad r we   ) and she reckongs i'm pg . . . she's always been right before. She did say it's harder to tell when I'm on clomid. She has also offered to pay for reflexology next month to help me get pg how lovely is that   

She said it's about time god got it right and we were pg at same time.... convinced it's gonna be next few months! Here's hoping she's right!

Love to you all.... if you have a min could you have a peek at my chart?

Back when I return from leg watching . . . sorry rugby


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning

Emily - Most books say that a woman's cycle is 28 days and therefore ovulation would likely take place on days 13/14 however this is not the case for most women. Some cycles are longer and some even shorter. As a rule of thumb, ovulation usually takes place 14 days before your period so it useful to take note of how long your cycles usually are. When taking clomid ovulation usually occurs 5-10 days after the last pill so in your case you should ovulate around day 14 to day 19 but you never know... A tell tale sign that ovulation is about to take place is your cervical mucus, around ovulation time it goes more watery and the most fertile mucus is when it goes all stretchy like egg whites. There are things you can do to increase your mucus such as taking evening primrose oil, drinking grapefruit juice etc up but only up to ovulation time. You could also read up on charting like us girls do. See this site...

www.fertilityfriend.com

A book which has been recommended to me and in my opinion is essential for you to read is this.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Charge-Your-Fertility-Reproductive/dp/0091887585/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232270956&sr=8-1

If your partner has had a sperm analysis done and everything is fine then you could start bd'ing from around day 10 onwards everyday, however if the analysis is not that good then every other day should be OK.

It is not true what you have heard about there being no side effects from 50mg I'm sorry to say.

Hope everything works out. Please let us know how you get on.

J9

x

/links


----------



## MistyW

Morning girls
DK - I'm worried about your too.  Have you phones NHS Direct?
CU (Jimmy) - I'm sorry you've been having a horrible time too.  Glad you're on the way up again  
Lentil - Where are you?  I hope everything is OK.  We miss you x
FO - Your chart is looking great.  Have you cracked again this morning?  I know I would have done  
JAWM - Your chart is looking great too.  The more wiggly the better   Your symptoms sound great too!
Emily - Hello there! I've been on 50mg and not had any s/e really, maybe a hot flush or two, but nothing major.  Apparently, 50mg is the lowest dose and a lot of consultants don't even monitor on that level.  Are you having any bloods or scans done? I always take my tablet in the evening, with my evening meal.  Maybe that helps stop the s/e?
With regards to when you are fertile, everybody is different.  We all ov at different times.  You will need to monitor your fertility signs to find out when you ov.  There are a number of signs that can help you work this out - checking your waking temp and checking your cm (I know, yuk!).  Click on the blue tab below my message - it will take you to a website where you can chart your temps.  It also gives you loads of info about it.  Also, buy Toni Weschler's book, 'Taking Charge of your Fertility'.  You can pick copies up on Ebay quite cheaply!  I promise you that you won't be disappointed.  It really is important to seize control now!  Sorry to waffle on a bit, but you've got a great opportunity to get your BFP now you are on Clomid. Do everything you can to make the most of it!  Best of luck xxx
Serenfach - Your messages are always brilliant.  I agree, we need some more BFPs on here!   Have fun with your bonkathon  
RJ - How are you?  
Love to TK, Rees, Lettsy, Jen, Dilly, Bubs, Bellini, Cat, Nik Nak, J9, CR, and all the other girls xxx


----------



## MistyW

J9 -   We posted at the same time   We are trying to get another convert!  
And your chart is fabulous


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are we all...

Hi  emily, Just do bms as much as possible, if you have pre seed use that to as that helps 

Fo hi hun how are you today?hows the temp looking? I had the perfect one last month i so though it was my month it cont to rise every day from ov but my af come i was so so gutted, i so   this is your month i really do!       

Hi jwm how are you and the boys hun?have a good day and dont dribble to much will you!   

Well today is dh 38th birthday(my older man  )

My temp is still quite low which im bit worried about as maybe i not going to ov  got my scan tomorow so  there is some eggies  Im so doubtful this month though, last month i felt so different! 

  j9 i have that book its fab aint it, even my mum and nan read some of it at xmas 

Cu love you ok? x

Tk, rees, jenny, lentil, lettsy, Belini, Bubs, serenfach, Misty, and anyone i missed?      xx


----------



## DK

Hi misty my firend you ok lovely   dont worry about me i soilder on as always! So negitive this month though! x


----------



## Fire Opal

ok this am felt really hungry when i woke up, after tea and toast still feeling a bit icky

also last night trying to sleep and got 5 sharp stabbing pains in a space of 20mins,  
not had them since

hope you all have a fab sunday, muck love to all  

oh hello JWM, enjoy the leg watching    we're going bonkers together, my temp went down a little today,

J9 hello hun, good info there for emily, hope ya ok

right since i've been typing 4 more posts so will post this one and the read the others and get back to you

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

i know ya all offline but wanted to tell ya that i'm getting sharp pains in my right side, between hip and belly button, tummy feels better when i put presure on it

fo


----------



## MistyW

Hiya FO
I'm back!
I don't know what that is.  Just rest up and take it easy  
xxx


----------



## serenfach

CU..  You replied to JW&M back there, babe.. I think you meant me  answer to your Q is I'm due to test 5th Feb  Hope you're feeling better today?? Xx

DK.. think  thoughts for your scan! I bet you'll have at least one big lovely follie just waiting to meet 'Mr Right' 

Misty.. yep, FUN is the keyword with all this ttc. We put each other under so much pressure, it almost becomes a job and who likes going to work!?  I'm giving him the night off tonight lol, but look out tomorrow through to 25th! [Where's my horse, John!?] 

Emily..  Good luck with your Clomid. Round 1 [50mg] was awful for me, but obviously bearable else I wouldn't have moved on to round 2  and round 2, so far, has been fab compared to last month!! 

JW&M..  oh those legs - I mean balls - rugby balls!   I've still got everything crossed for you, babe Xx It's all sounding good!! 

FO..  I've heard of women getting what feels like a stitch in early pregnancy.. and what with everything else, this is all looking promising!  Finger crossed for you too, sweetie Xx

J9..  How are you, babe?? Hope you're feeling tip top! 

TK..  You may not have 'much news' but we're still nosey and want to know how you is! 

Lentil [hope you're ok, sweetheart Xx] Rees, Lettsy, Jenny, Bellini and anyone else I missed >> 

Quick Q for you all: Last month, I mainly had pains and twinges in my right side [even though nurse told me my left ov looked like popping 2 follies - she said my right ov was Polycystic and didn't mention any good follies on that side] so I'm guessing maybe I ov'd from my right ov.. which is a bit of a bugger, because that tube doesn't work, either!  Since yesterday evening [I thought it was trapped wind, but it isn't.. it's more intense today and doesn't feel like TW] I've been having that elastic band feeling across my abdomen, together with twinges and dull pains on my left side. Do you think I may be about to ov from my left ov?? It's SO confusing because the tinges/pains/pulls move back and forth sometimes.. but they definitely seem to be more around my left than right.
What do you think??


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Had a Serenfach taz attack this morning and have been tidying/moving things like a dervish.  Then I had to pop to work and homebase.  Still loads to do - joy.  Just asked DH if he'd mind me paying a cleaner and he said we can't get one - wtf!  

Hi SF - I'm fine and dandy ta.  Been off the rails eating a bit of junk over the last few days but ready for a healthy week ahead. I'm sorry but I don't know about your pains.  Last month I had an odd pain in my lower left all month and then at ovulation the pain was awful but this month hardly any pain but the pain on the left is still there.  It goes down my leg also.  Could be that I ov'd on the left last month (I'm pretty sure I didn't for a while before the clomid as my fibroid squashed it and made it all skinny a few years ago).  I'm rambling, what I'm trying to say is that this month I think I have o'd on the right because of the lack of o pain but that I have still had this odd pain on the left so you never know.  I really hope whatever happens, you get that bfp this month!  Haha - it was me who made to John Wayne joke.  Hop on girl - ye-hah!

FO - I just cannot believe how positive this month is looking for you!   
J&WM - exactly the same with you.  OMG things are good.  
         

Cat - We understand why you are cooling it with the mod stuff.  Hope everything is going perfect for you.

CU - Oh no, sorry to hear you have been ill.  Hope you are recovering chick.  Good luck with your scan this week  

Misty - haha - yeah I feel like I've joined a cult trying to force other in our beliefs.  

Lentil - Are you OK?

DK - Sorry to hear you are down.  Good luck with the scan and bms this week.  Hope this cycle is better for you this month.    Happy birthday to DH!  Hope you are doing something nice.


Hello to everybody else.  Hope everyone is OK and having a chilled out Sunday.  Think I might tackle the bathroom soon  

J9
x


----------



## serenfach

Snap, J9! I've got a full Taz on today - don't know where it came from, as I was slobbing on the couch, earlier. DH just caught me up here [upstairs] on the PC.. oops lol. I said I was working my ass off sorting the attic and that he had better shift his backside or else!  He wasn't exactly a happy chappy when he saw me sitting here reading your reply.. so I best get back to it!

Glad to hear you're doing ok, sweetheart.. and thanks for your reply re my pains. I seem to have bags of patience and more than average  this month, so I'm feeling ok about it all.. I do still wonder at the odd pain and twinge, though 

Speak soon Xx

Hope everyone is having a productive day!


----------



## JamesBrown

SF - Really though, men can't say anything can they?  Mine put a curtain pole up today and then spent the rest of the day watching films saying he needed a rest.    Happy tazzing!  I'm still going.  Bathroom done apart from shower cubicle.  I like to do that whilst I'm in the shower!

Ladies - you know how when you lose weight you have a major sort through of all your clothes and throw away your fat clothes with glee .....I've just had a sort through and thrown away a lot of my skinny clothes with remorse.  Kept a few back though as an incentive  .  I've already put a lot of weight on since taking clomid, anyone else?  

Must get into shape  

J9
x


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening ladies

J9 i did that not long ago, couldn't get some jeans over my  

well have had 4 more sharp pains today and have mild back ache,  

how is everyone on this damp sunday,  

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Afternoon girlies!

Well that was an eyeful this morning   Though I have to say the best looking one was a bit young . . . my 6 yr old not that I'm bias     

J9 - - Fab chart hon . . . reckon ff gonna put ur ov line on tomorrow! I reckon cd16 or cd17 . . . though I'm no expert! You'll be able to breath a sigh of relief then eh ?!?    

Misty - - Hi hon   Had a peek at ur chart,  bet you'll see a big shift in a few days    


DK - Don't worry about ur temp being low hon, it's good to have an ov dip . . . reckong you'll pop a few in next few days    Rugby lovely ta, boys good how's Jack?

Fo - -Ur charts looks great hon . . .Temp still well above the coverline    

Seren - - - Maybe if pains going both sides you gonna pop from both! TWINS!      

Cat - - Just worry about keeping urself and beanie safe and healthy . . .I'd love to hear from you with updates though hon   

TMI warning!

Today have noticed a couple of spots of pink in knickers, along with browny / yellowy discharge. I checked my cervix and no pink just lots of jellylike white stuff . . . .No itching or anything! Never had this before  . . . any ideas ladies?  

CU, TK, Rees, Shelle, Cat, Harm, Jen, Sarah, Lentil, Sarah, Bellini, Bubs,  Lettsy and everyone else   How ru all?

XX Nik


----------



## DK

Hey ladies sorry not been on much today been busy, with dh, had lots of lovely pressies and we went out for meal, just got back in! 

J9 hun thank you for the birthday wih my dh said thank you!   Glad your feeling better and more  

Fo i have to agree with the ladies your chart and signs are looking fab huni so   for you, you so deserve this, well we all do!     Keep testing you never know hun!  

Jwm thanks hun jack is good, he is with me mum atm pick him up in bit so we could have a quiet relaxing meal in peace he is a nightmare child lol   him! Boys stopped fighting yet lol,,,

Dont think this is ovulation dip as been low now for days, Normally if u look at my prev charts i have higher for few days then low then higher again!      i know this month is going to be a failier one, i just know it! 

How and where is everyone? x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hellooooooooooooooo

Nik ya chart is looking goooooooooooooooooooooood, wonder if this is implant sauce  
I've not had any sort of spotting, had a couple more sharp pains  mega bloated but not hard like af, more like full of air, 

Cheers DK all good signs but have thought that other months, never had these pains though

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

FO - - Ya think my chart looks good? Even though temp today not gone sky high?   it's implant...... been googling yellow discharge (oh the things we do   ) and loadsa women get it before a   . . . .be i'm not one of them   

I have to say i really think ur chart looks like it's going triphasic hon which is FAB!

DK  - - Hi honey pie! I'm sure Jack's lovely but lively not a nightmare


----------



## serenfach

You're so right, J9   DH has gone down to see his bm for a bit now.. he said I've 'worked him like a dog today'. Yeah, righto.. he washed some dishes, wiped the units over and stole the electric mixer out of my hand to apparently 'help' me with my muffin mix!? Warra croc o' crap! - he bloody well ate half of it, too  And yeah I have gained a little weight, but not much yet. Mind you, I was really bloated for a few days back last month and nothing fitted me!  

JW&M..   DH gave me the eyes when he read your post.. twas a bit spooky, as we were talking about names for twins last night  I don't have any ideas as to what your symps are right now babe, sorry. If you've never had it before, maybe it's a se due to build up of the Clomid?? You have been pg, so can you recall anything like it back when you were?? Then again, it seems one month is different from the next 

FO.. how be them s&v crisps going, sweetie?  Your pains eased up now? Hope so  They may all be good signs!!

Hey DK..   I'm ok, thanks Xx I did post to you a few posts back, babe  Guess you missed it 

Well, my CFBM just gave me another 'high' for today and my temp was up this morning, so it's all stations go!  Night off 
tonight and then go go go!!!!!

ps - Girls, I might be way off here, but I've got a strong vibe. I've got BAGS of  and good energy.. I really believe it's because there is a BFP coming for someone.  I might be wrong.. I have been before, .. but I could well be onto something! 

 Good luck everyone


----------



## Fire Opal

Nik i've been googling signs for days now      dam google

Hello Ser lovely lady, 
crisps have been good, didn't have lunch as felt off so just had a packet, made up for it now as dh just made a fab home made thai curry had loads and feel even fatter, 
hoping ya feeling is for me this month,    
did you ever had time to do a little reading for me ? no worries if not.

fo


----------



## DK

Fo huni being honest it could be nothing and your mind going   but to be honest i think your temp looks brill and all the signs look   So i reckon this month its going to be your  Woo hoo! 

serenfach hun sorry if you posted to me before i guess i did miss it sorry huni   had a busy day today what with it being DH birthday and all..Glad your feeling ok, your a day behind me, any signs yet?

Jwm he is a nightmare bloody handful and no sense of anything he runs into roads and everything    him i tel ya! He back now though and daddy bathing him! Hows the boys?Your chart is looking good hun it says u have some spotting?ooooooooo that looks good  this stage in cycle 

J9 where u gone hun??

Me i have a lil pain in my right overie tonight(normally the right one is the one that has 2 or more on, each month have had 2 on the right one, left one normally one but biggest) So not sure if thats a good thing or bad, you know im so negitive this cycle, eating alot more brazil nuts everday and drinking pj and gj and selenium etc but still fill  God im   Sad!!!!!!

                                 For you all xxx


----------



## clomid user

hi everyone...
fo..i have such a good feeling for your bfp   i did predict one for cat and dk and i was right about cat and also i told rees i was surprised she had not fell pg that she was next and she sure was
im pretty sure you wont need ivf....lets just hope im right they call me the pg maker round the school its as if i just no things..
i hope the next bfp is yours fo..   
i soooooooooo recon them sharp pains are inplantation and i think the next bfp is yours

sf..hi chick hope you are ok 

dk..good luck for tommrow wot time is the scan 

hi to everybody else


----------



## DK

Hey cu hun have missed you my essex buddy, how u feeling this evening?

I agree and reckon jwm and fo will be this month BFP  Woo hoo 

Thanks hun im so not   for this month though i knew last month i would have 3, i dont think this month has worked  My scan is at 12 tomorow hun! Yours is wed aint it?12? xx


----------



## Fire Opal

CU (jimmy soz had to do it)    god i hope ya right hun, i need this to be our month so much
please please please send         my way

Dk good luck with ya scan hun, wish i had had scans, 

fo


----------



## serenfach

CU..   You feeling better? Sending you a HUGE warm squeezy  

DK.. Well my monitor gave me a second 'high' today and I'm having abdominal pains and twinges.. so something is happening. I'm keeping the   that it's all good   A lil pain at this point in your cycle, is GOOD! Don't be down, babe.. look upon any twinge/pain.emotive outburst as a GOOD sign Xx Fingers crossed for you and your follies tomorrow!!

SPOOKY FO girly.. lol.. I PM you about your reading and then read your post!!  Look at the time you posted and then the time I PM you! You should be doing the readings, ya spookster!


----------



## Fire Opal

OOOOoooooooooooooo errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mrs
thats a bit mad, great minds think a like,  

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Seren . . . thanks for your pm hon I've replied!   Twins it is then    Yeah when pg (every time) my nips have hurt like this . . . just trying not to get my hopes up. The cm is the same as when pg too but I know could easily be se from clomid...... nausea / heartburn too but I did get that last month on clomid so ignoring that one!

DK - - I put spotting on chart as bit of pink in knik knaks and not listed as a symptom so didn't know what else to put! Bless Jack he'll learn  

CU - - how ru babe?  

FO - - google now remembers every dpo I've had    

With my BF being pg and having spent all afternoon looking at buggies online with hedr I feel a bit tearful and it's at the forefront of my mind   Not jealous just want it for me too!  Does that make sense? She's lovely, like a sis and meant well when she said 'it's as good as urs too' but IT'S NOT MINE!

XX Nik


----------



## DK

Well jwm woo hoo thats good sign hun see i have been looking lol    this is your month, can you get on msn hun i need to chat!

Ladies you prob going think i so selfish and to be honest i fill it, i keep   this evening, feeling so negitive, not sure if its just nerves or what! X


----------



## Fire Opal

DK hang in there hun

fo


----------



## clomid user

Hi everyone...
sorry i seem to have lost the plot im not sure wots going on on hear anymore i have to get better and keep up 
dk..i hope your scan goes well hun but to be honest im not getting my hopes up either..i think it has not worked this month 
my scans the 21st or 23ed omg i carnt remember    but i no its at 12.00...i will have to ring up 

fo..good luck hun...i no you dont want ivf...and i dont think you will need it   

j&wm..im feeling a bit better now...as i see things are looking good for you to..i have a good feeling about and a bfp   

sf...thanks for the  i got it how are you feeling on this months clomid


----------



## Fire Opal

for it to be me, soz if that sounds selfish,

3 years ago in March we talked about starting a family and had a fab weekend in wales, bms was amazing and ment so much, thinking won't be long now, how wrong we were, In MArch we start IVF 
it feels like a life time, not feeling sad just wondering what its all about and whats going on, 

Please bless us with a micracle  

fo


----------



## clomid user

fo..when did you test last


----------



## Fire Opal

tested this afternoon, with a cheapy bfn  
dh has asked me to not test again til wednesday when af due, he's worried i'm messing with my head,  

drank loads of water tonight, dh went to bed as feeling pooly, sat here thinking i should go to bed

Oh yer and tmw i have the dentist at 10 to have moulds done and my back tooth filed down for a crown to be fitted in 2 weeks, to say i am   my self in an under statement   

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

not doing myself any good by looking at sympton sites, found a good one
link below

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

fo 

/links


----------



## clomid user

fo..it could be to early to test exp if you have just started to get the sharp pains 
off to bed now i need to recharge 
i no wot you mean about the symptom sites they drive you maddddd


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers hun

sleep well my clomid friend, must go to bed to

 fo


----------



## serenfach

FO.. babe  if I may be so blunt, I think your DH is spot on. Thing is, our imaginations can go nuts when we want something so bad and we start to see/feel things that aren't even really there. I know what it's like, we all do. It's ridiculously difficult to put it out of your mind, but maybe try spending your time on something in particular until Wednesday. Something of interest to you.. Any hobbies? A good book etc?

Feel free to tell me to shut me trap and I'll understand, no worries.. really. But honestly babe, your mental health is as important as your physical health.. and women ttc like we are, are way more vulnerable to depression and all sorts 

 << I'll send 'em round, girly.. I swear I will! 

 Just take it easy and try as best as you can to relax. Hey, if you are pg, the most important thing to do is relax.. think of it that way Xx Wednesday isn't that far away 

_*stepping down off soap box* *expecting a slapped chops from FO for being a nag* _

CU.. sleep well, sweetie Xx Hope you have lovely dreams


----------



## MistyW

Just dashing by to say....

JAWM - IMPLANTATION!!!!    

FO - I'm praying this is your month too   x

Everybody with pains at the mo -   but keep up the BMS anyway  

Serenfach - Well done for keeping the   vibe going 

More BFPs PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## serenfach

OoOo.. Misty.. we cycle buddies?? I see you're on CD 11, too .. snap!


----------



## DK

Cu hun you said it was wed at 12 midday, to be honest with you hun fri would be the 23rd and fri they only scan at 8.30 in the monring so got to be wed but ring up if you need to hun! Good luck with it! I no its terrbile but so negitive this month i know its not worked  I   it has for you!

JWM its inplantion huni and you know it  keep   wont you! thank you for everything, you know what!  

Fo keep   hun and it can be far to early to test they say inplantion can acc from  5-12dpo so it could be happening now   

misty my old friend how are you lovely?  

Sf hope your ok and having nice evening!  x x


----------



## MistyW

Serenfach - I couldn't ask for a better, more positive cycle buddy  
Let's keep our fingers crossed for a double BFP, and triplets for me please (I'm not being greedy, honest  )

DK - Oi, missus!  What makes you think it hasn't worked?  It's still early days for you.  I think those pains you have been having are your ovs getting revved up to produce loads of healthy eggies   Stay   Remember last month, when your Auntie freaked you out!!!  It's going to be fine this month too, you'll see  
Oooh, just spotted your are Day 12.  That's same as us, more or less - 3 BFPs for us please


----------



## serenfach

DK, sweetie.. take some of this  add it to this  and have some extra  to sprinkle on top 

Come on, chick.. you don't *know* it hasn't worked, but I do understand how you feel right now  

Have faith! Your ov's may have decided to do things a little later this month.. Clomid can do that to ya! I can't scroll
back that far and I have a rubbish memory - when is your scan??


----------



## serenfach

Misty..  I tell you what, if we do double BFP, we definitely have to meet up for a coffee somewhere and compare our crazy days on Clomid 

Good luck to you, friend..  

EDIT: Well bugger me.. I didn't notice your CD, DK [told you I've a rubbish memory and no observational skills at all so it seems lol]

Woohoo.. one BFP for each of us please, Mr Stork!!!!

  

Off to bed.. night all.. sleep well XxXxX


----------



## MistyW

Serenfach - How come your ticker now shows CD12? Spooky!  Or was I imagining that is said CD11 before
Right, I'm off to bed. I'm going a bit insane 
PS There has been a stork flying around my house recently (actually, I think it's a heron, but I can pretend  )


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Morning ladies!

Just a quickie as back to work after being off for a week! 

DK - GOOD LUCK THIS MORNING!

Could you girlies look at my chart for me? Yesterday and todays temps were taken after less than 3 hours slleps so I have adjusted them on my monthly cycles. The actual readings were yesterday 97.73 and today 97.9 but I have entered the adjusted readings as shown on chart. 

I'm not too worried but don't know which are right. If I leave as is it's fine, if I enter actual readings it show dip continued yesterday but begins to rise today. Should I leave it alone. . . . I normally take temp at 6 am, but last couple of days have woken needing a wee at 4.15  

Will read any tips you might be able to give when back from work . . . . thanks in advance, have a gr8 day everyone!

XX Nik


----------



## serenfach

Nik..  wish I could help you, babe, but I'm still a novice.. and got a question of my own to put to the experts, too 

Misty..  it's that stork flying about, babe.. blame him for you being bonkers  Then again......... do you know what, I think you might be right? I'll have to check. I'll take a look later.

So.. my chart is all to cock  Took my temp at 6.20am - can't remember what time I got up to pee though, as I think it was within that 3hr window, but I was so sleepy.. can't remember - so I've added 'sleep deprivation' to the chart just in case [it might explain the huge drop?]

Now, only problem is.. if my CFBM is working as it should be [it's always worked perfectly, up until last month.. my 1st round Clomid.. but I think the issue I had with it then, was due to my missing 2 tests and not the Clomid] then together with the fact I've had 2 'high' readings [usually it gives me 2or3 high - 2 peak (ov) - 1or2 high and then back to low] the last 2 days.. could the drop mean ov? I can't do a pee stick until this evening to find out what that says, which'll send me kookoo for the whole 8hrs I'm in work 

I have a dull ache in my lower back now, too.. together with the elastic band feeling across my abdomen and some pulling type pains in my groin, both sides. It's all pointing to ov, but if it is.. it's early! It'll mean either a 26 or 27 day cycle << never had one so short!

Any thoughts/help appreciated 

Off to dry my mop.. I'll try to come by while I'm at work, later. Have a good day all! 

ps - DK.. good luck with your scan!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi seren, off to work now so just quickie  

Big temp drop is good as can indicate ov today or tomorrow. FF says day of ov but always puts my ov the day after! Keep on   hon   Sounds like ur eggies are getting ready!

XX Nik


----------



## JW3

Just a really quick hello, will be back on to do all the personals another time,

TK - thanks hun, I am cheering up a lot now,

FO -   I'm really praying for you

Hi DK - think we have our scan on the same day, good luck  

Lettsy - hi cycle buddy, don't know about you but seems to be dragging this month on cd7 now and is maybe another 10 days until I ov.

Hi Misty, Serenfach, J&WM, CU

Must go as tons to do at work today,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Hey ladies hoe are we doing

Everyone back at work?

Well today is S day, scan is at midday i will let you all know! Thank u!

Misty tut tut   at you for not noticing we cycle buddies lol..Day 13today for me so only a day infront of you! Great to have great cycle buddies! Me, you, sf, and Cu, Woo hoo  One of us must get a BFp be nice if all of us would though a!            

Thank you SF for the   and the lovely kind words i know anything could be happening in there and god im in pain last night and today but just think bad and then anything good will be a   and make me fill good. bit of reverse play lol..

Cu hunni u in today?hope your feeling better! x x 

Jenny my scan is today hun is yours or is your wed the same as cu? how are you?? x 

Fo morning huni u okx hows the temp? x

 to everyone else! x


----------



## MistyW

JAWM - I've had a look at your chart.  I don't think it really matters if you put in the actual temp you recorded yesterday and today.  They are still well above the cover line, and your chart clearly shows that you have ov'd.  The next thing you are looking for on the chart is 18 consecutive temps above the cover line.  Fingers crossed   Hope you're having a good day at work, and stuff isn't piled up after your week off  
Serenfach - Now you are confusing me   Your chart is the same as mine again! Hmmm, I'm not sure what your chart is doing at the moment though.  Some women do get a drop in temps when they ovulate, but it's difficult to say if that's what's happening with you.  The pains defo suggest that ov is imminent, but your cm isn't yet ew, so maybe it's not quite happened yet.  You know what I'm going to suggest don't you?  BMS, BMS and BMS, just to make sure you cover all possibilities  
Jenny - How are you today on this wet Monday morning?  Glad you are cheering up a bit. We're all here for you    
DK - Good luck with your scan today, though I'm sure you don't need it.  It definitely sounds like your body is doing what it is supposed to do   Yes, lots of BFPs this month please


----------



## clomid user

hi good morning 
well im still not better and its driving me mad now 
i just want to be better 

dk...good luck with your scan hun    i will be on today waiting for you to get back...yes my scan is wed i must be going  i guess its wear im not well..you no wot i was so   last month and this month i feel sooooooooo 
about the whole thing...how can i change just like that 

sf...hun how are you todayyou no wot i dont no how you always stay positive   but i tell you wot you are good for us girls you always keep us   no matter wot 

hi j&wm, fo,its looking good for you both   

hi jenny whens your scan mines wed...hope your ok hun 

hi mistyw,lentil,lettsy,rees,tk,bubs,and any1 else ive missed


----------



## Fire Opal

OUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  

just back from the dentist, oh my god, mega injections   and loads of drilling, had 4 moulds taken which are not nice, have temp crown on for 2 weeks 
start here and can't feel half my face, hate hate hate

to top it off didn't sleep til about 1 and then 3 sharp pains. temp has dropped again   
today have had mild af pains, and loads of creamy lotion cm  

so tired a can hardly keep my eyes open, might go for a snooze
soz for the me post,  rant over,

now can't remember replies so will go back and read them again and get back to you all,

Oh haven't tested today,   

fo


----------



## Lentil

Hello Ladies,

Glad you are all well - apologies I have been awol - Been feeling out of sorts.

What do you reckon to this:

well woke up in the night sweating and roasting hot once and  and feeling sick 3 times. Felt better once I was up but now feel sick again. I could feel a kind of pressure in womb area similar to after ET last succesful IVF and I also used to get sickness in the night when I was pg. I bought a digital hpt this am and was so impatient to do it I didnt have enough wee so I have neither a neg or a positive test sat in the bin now as it gave me 'error' instead. At least thats a change hey!    Will buy another two today and save up for one when I am bursting an do the other in a couple of days time if todas doesnt tell me anything!

Any thoughts? 

I have back ache and also am a bit miserable too (still) !   xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

alright len

bummer about test, have you had any sharp pains at all ? i had them sat and sun,

also had mega hot nights, having to sleep on top of covers, also had back ache last night,

hope ya feeling ok hun,  me to low but thick thats lack of sleep

fo


----------



## knikki

Poor Fo, sounds like you are having a rough time of it hun.
Fingers crossed you get some good news by the end of the week.  Be patient!!


Hiya to everyone else!!

N x


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers nik  

hows you hun and pg is going well,  

well i must walk these dogs before i slip into a deep sleep,
will be back in about a hour,

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Afternoon,

Well I managed to get through work . . .two lessons! Then luckily had two classes changed so can come home as feel AWFUL again!  

DK - - Can't wait to hear bout ur scan hon   it's good news!

Misty - -Thanks for looking at my chart, i'll leave it as is then   How ru doing? 184 emails at work and the kids were lovely told me they'd missed me! Blimey, not bad from my naughty yr 8's    

Cu - So sorry you are not better hon   It's Crxp being ill for ages isn't it!?!?   I do wonder though whether it's now clomid se for me? Who knows, just know that by 1 in the afternoon i'm done, i'm dizzy, metal taste in mouth (i assume from my teeth) . Still the only way is up! Thanks for the   thoughts bout my chart!

FO = OOOOOOOOUUUUUCHCCHCHCHCHCHC! Not nice dentists eh!?!? Hope a little sleep helps   Oh by the way, ur hot flushes sound promising! 

Len - - I can't wait for ur test hon . . .hurry up and need a pee   How late ru?

Knikki - - Hope u and beanie are doing well    

Hi to everyone else!

XX Nik


----------



## Lentil

JWM - On CD32 now  

I typically have suddenly no pee to do! I need to go buy another couple in case that happens again now! Pharmacist gonna think I am  .

How you feeling now? xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Now am resting am ok,....... just so tired! If i look at my chart I have so many pg symptoms but for some reason I just don't feel pg. Hopefully my women's intuition is wrong about that one!

Bit emotional as I wanna stop ttc and get on with having a baby! 

How ru? 

Bladder filling up     ?


----------



## Fire Opal

i'm back from dog walk, dogs hosed down and dryed, now sat on me on the sofa,

jwm bet ya glad to be home, i'm the same don't feel pg, we both have all the signs but its this dam waiting game
feel like i could sleep for a week 

Len get testing hun,  

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

FO - -What kinda dogs have u got? I got one 2 1/2 yr old black lab retriever called toby who is love of my life and Radley, nearly 7 months black lab . . .who nearly as lovely!

Yeah it's driving me nuts waiting!

I have a weird metal taste in my mouth which i am hoping is not my teeth lol


----------



## Lentil

LOL FO and JWM! I am waiting for bladder to fill. I am really thirsty but dont want to drink too mucch as that can weaken the HCG in urine cant it?
I think the 2ww is awful - tell me too ladies - do you have regular cycles? Mine are a nightmare so thats why I want to retest and also cos of ov being for a week I dont know how soon things will show up as I could be as late as 18 days dpo but I could be 11 days dpo   

Keep smiling ladies   

Hi Misty, Ser, Cu, DK, Jenny, Jude and anyone I may have ,missed accidentally xxxx


----------



## bubkin

lentil, pee in an old glass and dip test in, its the best way as if you don't have enough pee don't open the test


----------



## DK

Hey ladies thank you all for the remarks and asking after me!

Well on the bad side i only had one follie(last month i had 3 so am a lil gutted about that) The brill news is that its 21 in size and a very healthy mature egg and ready to pop any hour, I said to con i was lil upset but he said its better to have one good one than 3 smaller not so good, so thats made me a lil happier  And it most certainly goes to show the brazil nuts etc works god my lining is fantastic 11.5mm  (gone up loads since last month at 7.1) So bit mixed   but mainly   very 

Temp rose again today so i reckon ov is about to happen anyday! Did opk this morning and was - i reckon will be this evening or tomorow!

Jwm sorry to hear your feeling poorly huni you never said   to you!  

Fo the temp drop might not be anything hun or could poss be an inplantion dip woo hoo  so fingers crossed for you!

Lentil keep us posted hun looking   for you though


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Len - - listen to Bubkin and PEE IN A CUP     I'm going even more   waiting for you to post ur     

Bubkin  - -how ru? Looking lovely in the pic  

DK - sorry didn't mention not feeling gd . . .was too excited bout ur scan   

Well i cracked   and did an ebay test strip, mid afternoon with wee I'd held for , oh about 20 mins , 8 dpo though I think 7 dpo   I'm a clever girly   No surprises it was neg though I thought I saw one of those 'faint' lines . . . the ones which are called 'wishful thinking lines'   am now convinced not pg even though I know it's too early..... symptoms are all there in abundance but gut feeling is not  

Ho hum, guess I'll know soon enough . . . ^AF^ should arrive in 8 days . . temp should drop in 4 . . . . 

Does anyone know if it's true that if you take clomid for more than 3 months without a break it makes ur lining really bad? When I had clomid in 2000 I was told 6 ovulatory cycles before a break . . .the ones at the beginning I didn't ov didn't get counted by the clinic. 

This is my 3rd cycle without a break, had 2 months off after m/c in aug . . .well I took in sept but no ov until induced end of oct.

am being good taking vits, eating and drinking all the stuff that's supposed to help so unsure whether to carry on . . .only got 2 months left anyway . . . . then it's off to hosp for treatment for pcos which will hopefully get me ovulating naturally anyway. I can go after this cycle but emotionally am not ready to stop ttc yet.

Sorry for the marathon post,

XX Nik


----------



## Bellini

Good luck DK

Good luck POAS ladies.  CU and J&WM and FO - it ain't over yet!!!

I can't login to FF (chart) so I can't update my chart, but my temp this morning has dropped to 35.96

I am on day 13 now - shouldn't my temps be going up by now?

If anyone can spare a second to look and give their opinion I'd be really grateful?

Also, my symptoms mentally have gone-fingers crossed  - but I feel quite bloated and when I bend forward sometimes it feels uncomfortable.  Also, I went to the wee about 20 times last night before I fell asleep.  I also have these slight grinding pains again in my groin area. Nothing painful, just niggly.  Also I don't seem to have any CM - of the egg white variety or anything else.  

I have got some pre-seed at home that I was given (it's in a sealed pack!) so I might try that tonight but can you still get pregnant if you don't have any CM??


----------



## DK

Hi bellini my cycle buddy im on day 13 also had scan today and all good  so pleased, thank you! Preseed is a wonderful thing i love it, if your cm is not good it helps so i read!  in regards to the temp hun on cd 11/12 my temp was very low and now risen cd13 so dont worry its prob just doing what mine was it will rise u watch give it few days, it could be your ovulating to  x x

Thank you jwm for the support huni! x x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

DK - - ur welcome hon! Same to u ur gr8  

Bellini - -ur temp can drop on day of or day before ov . . . mine drops day before . . .. Get bms'ing . . . .I have preseed too and used it a couple of times this month as had plenty of ewcm . . . It's supposed to help the   get where they need to go and contains nutrients to keep them healthy !

Are you drinking milk and pineapple juice (NOT together   ) eating brazil nuts and taking selenium, flax seed oil, vit e etc etc etc Ohhhhhhhhh the b vits are vital too!

Get   sounds like ur eggies are getting ready to party


----------



## Bellini

I have stress-related IBS which pineapple and milk aggrevate but I promise to have some milk and juice tonight (where the toilet's close!).

We are planning to do the  ing every other night, but I think I might just grab hubby tonight anyway.

We have friends coming to stay for 2 weeks from Friday so I am hoping and praying ovulation happens before then   as hubby will be out drinking with the lads (it was all pre-agreed prior to us getting the clomid) and won't be in fit states for  (they are also going to Amsterdam for a few days).


----------



## clomid user

hi everyone 
dk...thats good news bout the scan...and hun you only need 1 eggy anyway sooooooooo get 

my scan is wed im not looking forward to it  at all i just hope its worked last month i had 3 eggs...i just dont no why the 
didnt get at least 1 of them.  cu xx


----------



## Fire Opal

oh my god, soz guys just woken up, feel asleep just after 1,  

well got the feeling back in my month from the dentist which is good, but hurts from needles  

fab news DK as cu said you only need one  

JWM will put pic up of my dogs later, Tilly is a lab x jack russel, very cute with short legs, Megan is a collie x Briard, made as a hatter. would be lost with out them 

hi to all, not sure whos online 

fo


----------



## MistyW

Well girls, you almost lost me today!!!
A trailer rolled down a hill and smacked into my legs, knocking me backwards just as a car was whizzing past.  Just as I was about to fall over, somebody grabbed the trailer and I managed to regain my balance   Really scary experience   Have got a swollen and bruised shin.  Now who said 2009 was going to get better    
JAWM - Everything you are saying is pointing to being UTD... the spotting, the metallic taste in your mouth...  You know with those cheapy tests you won't get a clear line this early, just a pink smudge if anything. Stay   I think this is sounding more and more like you are UTD  
FO - Ditto the above for you... the falling asleep, the strange aches and pains... 
Lentil - Have you done the test yet We're all waiting here.    you, FO and JAWM get your BFPs this week  
DK - Aha!  A big juicy eggy ready to be fertilised - YIPEEE! I wonder who's going to be doing the John Wayne walk tonight   Brilliant news about the lining.  Tell me, how many brazil nuts do you eat a day, and what else have you been taking?
CU - Hope you get good news too on Wednesday  
Bellini - Don't worry that your temp hasn't gone up yet.  It's still early days. And, no, I don't think you can get preggers without cm.  You will find that as you get closer to ov you will start to get more, so don't worry  
Serenfach, Jenny, Nik Nak, J9, RJ, all the UTDers, and everybody else


----------



## Fire Opal

hello mist
 glad ya ok, bet that made ya shake  

i'm   for us all this week, now i have really achy legs, normally get this when i'm really tired but can't be that as been asleep for 3 hrs    a bit worried about my temp drop,

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

CU   the only way I get by when I've not caught the little eggie even though I know it's there is that a 'normal' fertile couple have at 20 -25% chance of conceiving each month. As long as we've got at least one patent tube and clomid or whatever drug we're on is working well enough to get us ov'ing then we have as much chance as anyone else each month. Also, to cheer u up, I heard that clomid improves egg quality which all helps to make a healthy beanie! We WILL get there hon... hopefully all of us!   

OMG Misty, are you ok..... other than the leg, u didn't bump ur head or .... more importantly ur ovaries!?!? On a serious note, I really hope ur ok! Wasn't even a pink smudge just a shadow and yeah i know   for testing!

Mt (.y.) are incredibly sore now, 2 days ago just nips now huge and aching! Thanks for the   message, I have got loads of pg signs but just worried that I don't seem to 'feel' it  

YEAH LENTIL!!!! What's going on hon.... am on tenterhooks!

Hi to everyone else who's not posted since I last did!

XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

Nik heres my dogs, did you catch my post saying what they are, tilly on the left

got had 2 sharp pinching pains in tumy but no more,

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH They are so cute!

Don't know how to get pic on here!

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon girlies,

Its freezing today,hope you are all ok 

OMG so much to read,I may pop on when I get home tonight,still at work.

Just wanted to say hello and hope your all ok,I will try and read posts if I am not to tired tonight.

Hi to FO,J&WM,DK,TK,Lentil,Bellini,Misty,CU,Bubs and all you lovely ladies 

xxxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Reesey Roo! 

How ru hon.... still going well I hope ?!?


----------



## MistyW

FO - Your doggies are so cute.  They look really healthy too  
Don't worry too much about the temp drop, I think it just makes your chart even more wiggly, which is a fab sign  
JAWM  - A shadow is good!!!  OMG, I'm really praying for you, FO and Lentil  
Reesey Roo -   Rub the screen, will ya hun?  We could all do with some of your


----------



## Fire Opal

Nik glad you like them, tilly is my lap dog, she loves me, meg is more dh's dog,

i use imageshack to upload them, 

Hello Rees   , did you ever get the odd sharp pinching feeling in ya tummy early on ?

Misty they didn't look that cute today after a walk in the woods, had to hose their legs and tummys, dirty girls

oo did anyone watch HUNTER last might, on tonight at 9, 
fo


----------



## Lentil

Hi Ladies - I am going to test on 21st first thing in the am and believe whatever that tells me! 

What do you all do for a living? I would love to know....hope thats not too nosey?! 
xxx


----------



## clomid user

hi everyone 
j&wm..thanks hun i no we only have a 20-25% every month but i never had any problem falling for my 2 i just dont no wot happend...maybe cos im older now ...hun im not on clomid im on letrozole but i think that inproves the eggs aswell...im feeling a bit more positive now cos i can feel the eggs growing...well i think i can ...ever since i started clomid ive been ill. 
i was never ill before i just feel like my lifes on hold everything i do is based on ttc 
roll on beanie hurry up  because your mummys not a happy bunny    

mistyw..thanks hun i hope it goes well to...how are you 

lentil...good luck with testing     i always wondered wot every1 did 2.   im a hairdresser wot bout you


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

DK - One egg is all is takes.  Bet you are upstairs doing the do as I type.  Go   go!

Lentil - Fingers crossed for you on the 21st.    Oh, and I'm a coding computer nerd. That is what I do for a living.  

FO - Wow - what a nap.  Your dogs are sooooo cute!  Loving those symptoms.  

Misty! - Hello - I can't believe it, more bad stuff!  Hope your shins get better soon.  

Hey Rees - hope you are going brilliantly,  

J&WM - If you are not preggers then I'll run down my street naked.   

CU - Get well soon.  Fingers crossed for scan this week.  

Bellini - Clomid has effected my CM big style this month.  I used pre-seed and so much of I almost drowned    Don't worry about it, just stick with the pre-seed.  Hope O happens soon for you.

Argh - can't read back far enough so apologies for anything else I've missed and hello to everybody!

J9
x


----------



## serenfach

Evenin all  I'm LOVING the  vibe on here today! Keep it going!   

DK.. good to hear you got a great follie all ready to go. It only takes one, remember!  

Misty.. what the heck are you doing, girl??  Bejesus! Try not to go throwing yourself into anymore trailers, yeah?  
[   glad you're okay! ]

FO.. my God, I could eat your doggies     They look such a cute pair and so loving. Hope your mouth gets better, sweetie.. I know all about Dentists. It took 7 injections to numb my wisdom tooth - 2 hrs later they gave me Lignocane (sp??) sedative to calm me down because I was in such a state.. they didn't get it out for another half hour after that! I've had loads of stuff donw and loads more to come yet. Urgh..

Lentil  [good to see you here] and.. JW&M.. and FO - I can't cope with the tension anymore lol.. arrrrrrrrrrrggh! Please, for the love of Bob will one of you - preferably ALL of you - post up some wonderful BFP signs!? I'm sending a freakin barge full of this to each of you >>  and then I'm sending round a gang of these  if no BFP's appear here from you!

CU.. hey,  thoughts, remember!  Look at DK - she thought she didn't have any follies, but she has a mighty bute!  
I bet you will too Xx

Bellini, Jenny, TK, Rees, Bubkin, Cat, J9 and anyone else I missed..  to you, too Xx

I've got pain, girls  and it's getting worse. Not had this before - well that's fibs actually, because I did last month, but it was mild compared to this. It's travelling down in the inside of my right thigh now, too - and no cm again?? My CFBM just gave me yet another 'high' and what with these pains [which I can only describe as short static electric shocks across my abdomen! - bizzare!] I know ov is close, so shouldn't I have more cm round about now?? 
I feel very fragile, yet very energetic too. I had to take my trousers off as soon as I got home, because they were cutting into me.. I've blaoted in a matter of a few hours this afternoon. 
All very uncomfortable, but all very good [I hope!] 

[my God, are all my posts that long ^^^^^^^^^^^^?]


----------



## Lentil

oooh i just had mine chpped off - hair that is!! 

I sell advertising space  

xx


----------



## DK

Hey lentil thats good hun keep us posted on the 21st wont you! But if your on cd32 then is that a good sign  Cant you just do one for us lol  we all on hooks    I am a stay at home mum/housewife! x

SF hun thanks lovely i was a lil upset but so pleased to be honest like the con said i would rather have one big dominate one than 3smaller non dom ones  he said its very mature and looks good and healthy and god as you said my lining is brill  Such a leap in one month!

J9 lol we did it once when we got in from the hosp will be doing it again tonight  Luck of dh being off from work! Only be once tomorow and wed do you think that will be ok?or should we do it twice if so il get him up(lol) before work lol!

Cu hun sorry to sound negitive but last month i had a dream i would have 3 eggs and i did, this month i had a feeling i would have non or only one egg and i did, i think sometimes your body knows! I   you have one good eggies, As you say thats all we need  Hope your feeling ok! x  

Fo hun your doggeys are lovely sooooooooooooooooo cute   them for me! x x

Hey rees hun how you feeling seems the pregnancy is flying by  thats good soon be over and lil one will be here!   for you both! x

Hey  misty my love, i just been eating brazil nuts no number to be exact just a handful a day about 5 i would say, been taking pregnacare vits and drinking milk, pineapple juice and grapefruitjuice!(i hate gj) All seems to have worked, con did moan at me for drinking pj and gj as high in sugar and with diabetis not good but sod it i made a lil fib and said o its sugar free lol dont think he believed me! How are you, god that must of been scary and left you shaking! been hosp to be checked hope your resting case shock sets in! x  

Jwm where you gone babe im sitting here waiting! x

 to everyone i missed! x x


----------



## Shellebell

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172588.0


----------

